# OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA CLUBS



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

SOON IT BEGINS :mark:









































































Spoiler: Rush's Contributions

















Spoiler: Hank Scorpio's Contributions

















Spoiler: Green Light's Contributions

















Spoiler: BULK's Contributions

















Spoiler: TRANSFERS



*PREMIERLEAGUE*

*Arsenal*
*In:*Kim Kallstrom[Spartak Moscow]-Loan
*Out:*Chuba Akpom[Brentford]-Loan, Anthony Jeffrey[Wycombe]-Free, Nico Yennaris[Brentford]-Undisclosed, Benik Afobe[Sheffield Wednesday]-Loan, Emmanuel Frimpong[Barnsley]-Undisclosed, Daniel Boateng[Hibernian]-Loan, Park Chu-Young[Watford]-Loan

*Aston Villa*
*In:*Grant Holt[Wigan]-Loan, Ryan Bertrand[Chelsea]-Loan
*Out:*Jordan Graham[Bradford]-Loan, Stephen Ireland[Stoke]-Undisclosed, Michael Drennan[Carlisle]-Loan, Nathan Delfouneso[Coventry]-Loan

*Cardiff*
*In:*Magnus Wolff Eikrem[Heerenveen]-Undisclosed, Kenwyne Jones[Stoke]-Swap, Fabio da Silva[Manchester United]-Undisclosed, Wilfried Zaha[Manchester United]-Loan
*Out:*Filip Kiss[Ross County]-Loan, Nicky Maynard[Wigan]-Loan, Peter Odemwingie[Stoke]-Swap, Simon Moore[Bristol City]-Loan, Simon Moore[Bristol City]-Loan, Craig Conway[Blackburn]-Undisclosed

*Chelsea*
*In:*Bertrand Traore[Association Jeunes Espoirs De Bobo-Dioulasso]-Free, Nemanja Matic[Benfica]-£21m, Mohamed Salah[Basel]-£11m, Kurt Zouma[St Etienne-Will arrive in the summer]-£12m
*Out:*Patrick Bamford[Derby]-Loan, Ryan Bertrand[Aston Villa]-Loan, Kevin de Bruyne[Wolfsburg]-Undisclosed, Sam Walker[Colchester]-Free, Josh McEachran[Wigan]-Loan, Juan Mata[Man Utd]-£37.1m, Michael Essien[AC Milan]-Undisclosed

*Crystal Palace*
*In:*Jason Puncheon[Southampton]-Undisclosed, Wayne Hennessey[Wolves]-£3m
*Out:*Jason Banton[Plymouth]-Undisclosed, Jimmy Kebe[Leeds]-Loan, Matt Parsons[Plymouth]-Undisclosed, Kwesi Appiah[Notts County]-Loan, Jack Hunt[Barnsley]-Loan, Jose Campana[Nuremberg]-Loan

*Everton*
*In:*Aiden McGeady[Spartak Moscow]-Undisclosed, Lacina Traore[Monaco]-Loan, Jindrich Stanek[Sparta Prague]-Undisclosed
*Out:*Matthew Pennington[Tranmere]-Loan, Hallam Hope[Northampton]-Loan, Tyias Browning[Wigan]-Loan, Nikica Jelavic[Hull]-Undisclosed 

*Fulham*
*In:*William Kvist[Stuttgart]-Loan, Konstantinos Mitroglou[Olympiakos]-£11m, Lewis Holtby[Tottenham]-Loan, Larnell Cole[Manchester United]-Undisclosed
*Out:*Stephen Arthurworrey[Tranmere]-Loan, Marcus Bettinelli[Accrington]-Loan, Jack Grimmer[Port Vale]-Loan, Bryan Ruiz[PSV Eindhoven]-Loan, Aaron Hughes[QPR]-Undisclosed

*Hull*
*In:*Nikica Jelavic[Everton]-Undisclosed, Shane Long[West Brom]-£7m
*Out:*Tom Cairney[Blackburn]-Undisclosed, Conor Townsend[Carlisle]-Loan, Eldin Jakupovic[Leyton Orient]-Loan, Cameron Stewart[Leeds]-Loan, Aaron Mclean[Bradford City]-Undisclosed

*Liverpool*
*In:*
*Out:*Adam Morgan[Yeovil]-Free, Craig Roddan[Accrington]-Loan, Ryan McLaughlin[Barnsley]-Loan, Tiago Ilori[Granada]-Loan, Michael Ngoo[Walsall]-Loan

*Man City*
*In:*
*Out:*John Guidetti[Stoke]-Loan, Emyr Huws[Birmingham]-Loan

*Moychester United*
*In:*Juan Mata[Chelsea]-£37.1m
*Out:*Anderson[Fiorentina]-Loan, Jack Barmby[Hartlepool]-Loan, Fabio da Silva[Cardiff]-Undisclosed, Wilfried Zaha[Cardiff]-Loan, Tom Thorpe[Birmingham]-Loan, Federico Macheda[Birmingham]-Loan, Tom Lawrence[Yeovil]-Loan, Charni Ekangamene[Carlisle]-Loan, Sam Byrne[Carlisle]-Loan, Tyler Blackett[Birmingham]-Loan, Charni Ekangamene[Carlisle]-Loan, Larnell Cole[Fulham]-Undisclosed

*Newcastle*
*In:*Luuk de Jong[Borussia Monchengladbach]-Loan
*Out:*Jonas Gutierrez[Norwich]-Loan, Yohan Cabaye[Paris St-Germain]-£19m, Curtis Good[Dundee United]-Loan

*Norwich*
*In:*Jonas Gutierrez[Newcastle]-Loan
*Out:*Daniel Ayala[Middlesbrough]-£350,000

*Southampton*
*In:*
*Out:*Tadanari Lee[Released], Billy Sharp[Doncaster]-Loan, Lee Barnard[Southend]-Loan, Danny Fox[Nottingham Forest]-Loan, Jason Puncheon[Crystal Palace]-Undisclosed, Dani Osvaldo[Juventus]-Loan

*Stoke*
*In:*Stephen Ireland[Aston Villa]-Undisclosed, John Guidetti[Manchester City]-Loan, Peter Odemwingie[Cardiff]-Swap
*Out:*Brek Shea[Barnsley]-Loan, Kenwyne Jones[Cardiff]-Swap

*Sunderland*
*In:*Marcos Alonso[Fiorentina]-Loan, Santiago Vergini[Estudiantes]-Loan, Oscar Ustari[Almeria]-Free, Ignacio Scocco[Internacional]-Undisclosed, Liam Bridcutt[Brighton]-£3m
*Out:*Mikael Mandron[Fleetwood]-Loan, Ji Dong-Won[Augsburg]-Undisclosed, Billy Knott[Port Vale]-Loan, Alfred N'Diaye[Real Betis]-Loan, Duncan Watmore[Hibernian]-Loan, David Vaughan[Nottingham Forest]-Loan, David Moberg Karlsson[Kilmarnock]-Loan, Modibo Diakite[Fiorentina]-Loan

*Swansea*
*In:*David Ngog[Bolton Wanderers]-Undisclosed
*Out:*Lee Lucas[Cheltenham]-Loan, Rory Donnelly[Coventry]-Loan

*Tottenham*
*In:*
*Out:*Simon Dawkins[Derby]-Undisclosed, Shaquile Coulthirst[Leyton Orient]-Loan, Jonathan Obika[Brighton]-Loan, Jermain Defoe[Toronto- deal to be completed on Feb 28th]-£6m, Ryan Fredericks[Millwall]-Loan, Adam Smith[Bournemouth]-Undisclosed, Lewis Holtby[Fulham]-Loan

*West Brom*
*In:*
*Out:*Lee Camp[Bournemouth]-Free, Shane Long[Hull]-£7m, George Thorne[Derby]-Loan

*West Ham*
*In:*Antonio Nocerino[AC Milan]-Loan, Marco Borriello[Roma]-Loan, Abdul Razak[Anzhi Makhachkala]-Undisclosed, Pablo Armero[Napoli]-Loan
*Out:*Blair Turgott[Rotherham]-Loan, Jordan Spence[MK Dons]-Loan, Paul McCallum[Hearts]-Loan, George Moncur[Partick Thistle]-Loan

So Nige and Arnold Tricky won't feel left out
*Blackburn*
*In:*Rudy Gestede[Cardiff]-Undisclosed, Tom Cairney[Hull]-Undisclosed, Bryan Dabo[Montpellier]-Loan, Craig Conway[Cardiff]-Undisclosed
*Out:*Bruno Ribeiro[Clube Atletico Linense]-Free, Jordan Slew[Ross County]-Loan, Alan Judge[Brentford]-Loan, Alex Marrow[Fleetwood]-Loan, Ruben Rochina[Rayo Vallecano]-Loan, DJ Campbell[Millwall]-Loan, Fabio Nunes[Latina]-Free, Edinho Junior[Harrisburg City Islanders]-Free, David Goodwillie[Blackpool]-Loan, Bradley Orr[Toronto]-Loan

*Nottingham Forest*
*In:*Rafik Djebbour[Olympiakos]-Undisclosed, Danny Fox[Southampton]-Loan, David Vaughan[Sunderland]-Loan
*Out:*Ishmael Miller[Yeovil]-Loan, Mark Davies[St Johnstone]-Loan

*FC United of Manchester*
*In:*Milkman goalkeeper[Moston]-Bag of maltesers
*Out:*



*BAYERNLIGA*

*Bayern Munich*
*In:*Robert Lewandowski[Dortmund-Will arrive in the summer]-Zero. Nought. Zip. Nada. FREE
*Out:*

*Borussia Dortmund*
*In:*
*Out:*Robert Lewandowski[Bayern Munich-Will leave in the summer]-Zero. Nought. Zip. Nada. FREE

*Borussia Monchengladbach*
*In:*
*Out:*Luuk de Jong[Newcastle]-Loan

*Wolfsburg*
*In:*Kevin de Bruyne[Chelsea]-Undisclosed
*Out:*



*LOLigue1*

*Monaco*
*In:*Lacina Traore[Anzhi]-Undisclosed
*Out:*Lacina Traore[Everton]-Loan

*PSG*
*In:*Yohan Cabaye[Newcastle]-£19m
*Out:*



*SERIE RIGGED*

*AC Milan*
*In:*Adil Rami[Valencia]-€400,000, Keisuke Honda[CSKA Moscow]-Free, Michael Essien[Chelsea]-Undisclosed, Adel Taarabt[QPR]-Loan
*Out:*M'Baye Niang[Montpellier]-Loan, Ezekiel Henty[Perugia]-Loan, Alessandro Matri[Fiorentina]-Loan, Jherson Vergara[Parma]-Loan, Antonio Nocerino[West Ham]-Loan

*Fiorentina*
*In:*Anderson[Manchester United]-Loan, Modibo Diakite[Sunderland]-Loan
*Out:*

*Juventus*
*In:*Dani Osvaldo[Southampton]-Loan
*Out:*

*Napoli*
*In:*
*Out:*Pablo Armero[West Ham]-Loan

*Roma*
*In:*Radja Nainggolan[Cagliari]-Loan with option to buy, Leandro Paredes[Boca Juniors]-Loan
*Out:*Michael Bradley[Toronto]-£6m, Marco Borriello[West Ham]-Loan



GET HYPED​


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> PSG striker Zlatan Ibrahimovic understands Celtic allure


Yes, because it would give him a chance to dominate another poverty league :banderas


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*











My Xabi smilie getting some love. :banderas


And yes, Xabi shoudl return to Liverpool, where he's best at, IMO.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Woody.jpg


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Chelsea will buy ALL THE MIDFIELDERS.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Apparently after Tello. Get Montoya as well. We Barca Jr now :argh: Sign :xabi while we're at it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

We La Liga soon :denzel


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

xabi would look great in sky blue


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Ginter and Diego Costa plz


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> xabi would look great in sky blue












:robben2


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> xabi would look great in sky blue


Xabi is a stylish man. He looks good in anything.






















































Or nothing. :sparker


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I think Xabi and Mourinho struck up an intimate relationship in Madrid, so he is most likely going to come to Chelsea.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

His bond with Liverpool > All though.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Can't see the fat controller investing any more money into this club so it'll be a pretty boring month for us unless PSG make a bid for Cabaye. I heard £22m. Yes please. 

Maybe we could get a payday loan from Wonga.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Joel said:


> I think Xabi and Mourinho struck up an intimate relationship in Madrid, so he is most likely going to come to Chelsea.












:draper2


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*









imo


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Plz stop all of this crazy Xabi to Chelsea/City stuff in MY thread.










I will try and keep the OP updated with some JANUARY TRANSFER PICS when I can, so stay tuned. :hendo2



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> imo


This is an awfully shopped pic. I can see his neck for a start. Must do better.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*aka the fitba transfer thread of broken dreams.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

In:
Ter Stegen
Lewandowski
Benatia
Oliver Torres
Gustavo

Out:
Tello
Cuenca
Affelay
Song

We president now.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Who is responsible for those pics in the OP? Are they all DA's doing? Because they'd totally be enough to offset the fact he's a dirty stinking Liverpool fan.

The Gayle one leaned me, but I'll be fucked if the last one hasn't topped it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*










my contribution to the pics DA :moyes2


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Cant wait for a month of being linked to every player under the sun and in the end getting no one :side:


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

OP clearly lacks MARCOS ALONSO


confirmed by Poyet. SOON.jpg. Means less of THE DOSS being a potato. He can teach the other players the joys of bearding instead.


Also pls go Gardner. That and bridcutt in.

& BRINGALFHOME :ndiaye


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I cam certainly looking forward to see who West Ham pick up...probably someone really awful who's in it for the £'s


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

For all you movie nuts out there


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

We really need to buy, I wouldn't be shocked if we didn't though. Someone like Gundogan would be ideal, particularly as I think he's eligible for the CL still. He would cost crazy money, but we should be spending crazy money. Kagawa could be used in a swap deal, and at this point, I wouldn't even mind that. Koke would be fantastic but I can't see him leaving in the middle of their great season. Those would be the two choices out of the players we're being linked with.

We really need to look at LB. Baines will cost too much, Shaw or Ben Davies are players I'd push for. Alex Sandro has been linked strongly with us too. Don't know much about him other than him being GOAT in FM.

If we do end up with anyone, it will probably be after failing to get our main target and falling back to overspend on the likes of Cabaye or Herrera, which I wouldn't completely hate as long as we get some fucking players.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Lewandowski to Bayern 

Mata to PSG :mark:

Falcao to whatever team gives him the most money.

Benzema to Arsenal :mark:


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I wouldn't cheer if you sign Benzema. You should be trying to throw your stored up money at Falcao.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

No way Arsenal is signing Benzema or Flacao. Especially Falcao


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Podolski and Walcott are like new signings. Diaby will be too for the five minutes he's not broken down. :wenger


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



united_07 said:


> Cant wait for a month of being linked to every player under the sun and in the end getting no one :side:


Or in The Sun... :evra


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Torres Back to Liverpool, mark my words......


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

No thanks.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Yea, Benzema probably won't join us, but I can dream.

I don't think Liverpool fans would want Torres back at Anfield :drake1


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Figure4Leglock said:


> Torres Back to Liverpool, mark my words......


never going to happen


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

He's coming home. :martinez :moyes1 



> THT ‏@THT1878 4h
> Waiting to see @MirrorFootball headline when they realise that @WayneRooney is coming back to Everton in the summer ! They'll be gutted !





> THT ‏@THT1878 1h
> @PaulSmithEFC @MirrorFootball @WayneRooney ... We are interested in him , he is open to it. Nothing further than that atm.


Also:



> David McDonnell ‏@DiscoMirror 6h
> Am told Man Utd have no plans to bid for Ross Barkley in January #MUFC #EFC


Now KOFF ginger spuds.

EDIT: Taken from Twitter so they're 100% happening.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Figure4Leglock said:


> Torres Back to Liverpool, mark my words......


LOL


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Edit: poverty nonsense


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> imo


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



BkB Hulk said:


> No thanks.


mark his words


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Figure4Leglock said:


> Torres Back to Liverpool, mark my words......


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Watching Roberto's pre-match conference just now..

Reporter asks Martinez about the speculation of United coming in with a £50million bid for Barkley

Martinez replies with "£50million? Nah, we wouldn't let anyone out on loan in January."

I fucking love this man. :martinez 

Much better than Moyes just staring a hole into the reporters head for 30 seconds before saying every player has a price.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

i can feel the love for Torres everywhere, as you red boys like to to play 433 i could see this easily Suarez/Torres/Sturridge, seems like goatness to me


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> @Arsenal: Wenger: "I'm quite confident with our squad, maybe up front we are a bit shorter" http://t.co/nhWbdBZvqQ #AFCvCCFC


COSTA INCOMING


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

^^ well there`s always the Dzeko rumours.....


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Pete O'Rourke ‏@SkySportsPeteO 2h
> 
> Brighton have rejected Sunderland's bid for highly-rated winger Will Buckley. #SAFC #bhafc





> Pete O'Rourke ‏@SkySportsPeteO 9m
> 
> Sunderland have had a number of bids rejected by Brighton for Liam Bridcutt, but are expected to come back in for the player #SAFC #BHAFC


If I had to pick two Brighton players to go for it'd probably be these two. Although Buckley's out for a month now and I'm p sure that injury is recent so idk if we'll go back in for him now. Definitely need more midfield depth though, centrally and out wide.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Mark Ogden of the Telegraph is reporting that Moyes is considering a bid for Luke Shaw. I'd much rather see him brought in than Baines, younger and will most likely be cheaper as well.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

I haven't understood why United would go for Baines over Shaw, Shaw would cost slightly more but he's only 18 whereas Baines is already 29 and so will need replacing in a few years anyway


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*I wouldn't be sure about him being cheaper. We won't be the only club interested, he's still a teenager and he's ENGLISH. Southampton don't need to sell right now either. Anyone who would want Baines over Shaw is a moron. Hence forth Moyes will waste his time going after Baines again and Chelsea will steal Shaw. I'd be totally fine paying £30m for Shaw if he seems like a player who's likely to stay for a long time. Say 10 years and it breaks down to £3m a year for someone who's already maybe the best LB in the league and he's only 18. Plus ENGLISH so EXTRA WORTH. I don't even really think Baines is that much better than him right now and I definitely prefer Shaw as an actual defender. How many seasons would we get out of Baines at this level anyway? 3 at most? That's going to be like at least £8-9m a season. We won't sign anyone any good anyway. January transfer windows tend to only have a handful of big moves which are way overpriced. We'll waste our time trying to sign someone like Modric all month who will never leave and then we'll say at least we tried. Or go back in for Contraeo and laugh at Fabio being 4th choice LB. The important thing is to get the right players in during the summer before the World Cup if they're going there.

Honestly if I was Arsenal I'd rather just get a bench striker in than a big money striker. It can't be Giroud AND X it'll be OR so signing a Benzema or a Falcao hayden3) would be a colossal waste unless Giroud has been banging Wenger's auntie. I still disagree that they really need a striker that much. Podolski and Walcott are still very good reserve options if Giroud isn't available and they can still have Ozil/Cazorla/Ramsey behind them. Their first XI is fine, they just need more depth at the back and up top. They shouldn't be disrupting the first team at this stage either when they're working for them so far.

If Utd don't get 4th then I'd like Everton to get it but I think squad depth will hurt them. They need better depth up front and at the back too. Maybe another CM if Barry or McCarthy are out too. Oviedo should look for a move away too. He's shown that he's far too good to be sitting on a bench all season. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

i wonder how shaw feels about bentley's full of cash


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I would hope that if anyone goes for Shaw we would come straight in for him, but I only hear rumours linking him to us because he's a Chelsea fan, rather than anything solid.

Azpi on the right, Shaw on the left :moyes1

Shaw and Hazard ripping it up :moyes1


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

It's pretty much *CONFIRMED* that Barca have signed *MARC-ANDRE TER STEGEN * as Victor Valdes's successor. 

I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT TO SAY I'M SO LOST FOR WORDS. 

THE BEST YOUNG KEEPER IN THE WORLD AND HE'S JOINING US. 

BY THE END OF NEXT SEASON HE WILL BE THE BEST KEEPER IN THE WORLD.

TER GOATEGEN.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

A good signing. However, he's not a patch on Courtois. But there is no shame in that.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



EGame said:


> TER GOATEGEN.












:banderas


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*Sky Sports sources understand that Everton defender John Heitinga is set to sign for West Ham this week.
*
http://www1.skysports.com/football/...eitinga-set-for-move-to-west-ham-from-everton


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Shaw will not be cheaper than a Baines. You'd have to be a complete fucking muppet to think tha- oh wait it was united07 who said that. Makes sense


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Carl Taylor ‏@dynamiteOrphan 11m
> @THT1878 Any truth in the deals for any of M'Vila, Batsuayi or McGeady??
> Reply Retweet Favorite More Expand
> THT ‏@THT1878 10m
> @dynamiteOrphan .. All three on the radar mate. McGeady has progressed the most.












Getting rid of Heitinga and Jelavic will clear up £100k p/w in wages. :hb 



vampyr said:


> *Sky Sports sources understand that Everton defender John Heitinga is set to sign for West Ham this week.
> *
> http://www1.skysports.com/football/...eitinga-set-for-move-to-west-ham-from-everton


Good riddance. 

Quote taken from somebody who used to work at Everton:



> Andy Lewis ‏@AndyLewisAD 3h
> Heitinga's problem is that in his head he is somewhere between Beckenbauer and Baresi. Some ego.


He's a good passer and a decent defender but he's 5th choice for us, behind Jags, Distin, Alcopops and Stones.

Doesn't deserve the £55k p/w wages he's earning to warm the bench.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

mcgeady i've read has effectively been pushed out the door due to a piss poor attitude

dont think you need to work with those types of players unless they're really talented.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Father Todd Unctious said:


> :banderas


Obviously nerves can get you when you are a 20 year old who is so good that they get called up for the German National Team. 

People like De Gay will never know what that feels like.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> mcgeady i've read has effectively been pushed out the door due to a piss poor attitude
> 
> dont think you need to work with those types of players unless they're really talented.


Yeah heard about his problems in Russia although I've heard many theories as to what has caused his fall out.

Him and his family not being settled in Russia, dropped for not following instructions in training and matches.

Regardless, with his contract expiring in the summer, he'll be signing for free in the summer or for a small fee to come here in January. If he flops we should be able to make a profit.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



ROUSEY said:


> Doesn't deserve the £55k p/w wages he's earning to warm the bench.


He'll probably earn £80k at West Ham :deebo


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



CGS said:


> No way Arsenal is signing Benzema or Flacao. Especially Falcao


I can't see Arsenal buying any of those three players, CGS :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Hamada said:


> I can't see Arsenal buying any of those three players, CGS :side:


:ti


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

We're the ones buying Flacao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

New Striker for West Ham!

Deal agreed to sign striker Jaanai Gordon from Peterborough!

*sigh*


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



vampyr said:


> New Striker for West Ham!
> 
> Deal agreed to sign striker Jaanai Gordon from Peterborough!
> 
> *sigh*


you always have to look for those young prospects :genius


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Figure4Leglock said:


> you always have to look for those young prospects :genius


I hope we can develop him but we need experience now rather than wait till we are in League 1 to get the best out of him


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Rush said:


> Shaw will not be cheaper than a Baines. You'd have to be a complete fucking muppet to think tha- oh wait it was united07 who said that. Makes sense


ok mate calm down :kobe

the talk is that it would be around £20m for Shaw, Baines would probably cost more the way Everton are


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I heard Soton didn't wanna hear anything under £30m for Shaw. He's gonna be expensive as fuck. He's got a lot of Premier League experience for a 18 year old. He's obviously England's furute left back. And he's actually talented rather than just some hyped up hope.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*If Southampton sell Shaw for less than £30m then they're stupid. And I'm pretty sure they're not a stupid club.*


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



EGame said:


> It's pretty much CONFIRMED that Barca have signed MARC-ANDRE TER STEGEN as Victor Valdes's successor.
> 
> I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT TO SAY I'M SO LOST FOR WORDS.
> 
> ...


lolwut


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

LMAO @ Belgians 

There isn't a single Belgian player who isn't overrated as fuk these days. Courtois is just another example. 

If we wanted Courtois we could have gotten him, but we only go for the best, and that is Ter Stegen.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

THE TRANSFER WINDOW IS NOW OPEN! :mark:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Hey Moz, you know when the last time Mvila was at Goodison was? When he was in the away end singing You'll Never Walk Alone. :brodgers

Shaw will sign for Chelsea in the end. They'll match someone when they bid, and Shaw will choose Chelsea because he loves them and because they need an actual left back. United going for him is pointless.

omg salah hasn't signed yet wtf fsg #fsgout #brentanrogersout


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

People can change for the better :brodgers 










This guy above changed but for the worse :kobe2


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



EGame said:


> LMAO @ Belgians
> 
> There isn't a single Belgian player who isn't overrated as fuk these days. Courtois is just another example.
> 
> If we wanted Courtois we could have gotten him, but we only go for the best, and that is Ter Stegen.


these putas dont know egame


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Been an hour and still no signings..

Robbie out, Moyes back in. :cuss:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

fuck sake txiki how long does it taken to get messi's signature.

WOAT window


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

oh good, the window is open, now we get to see more of DITHERING DAVE and that useless muppet Woodward under value players.

incoming 100k bid for Messi, Barca will cave eventually


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Seabs said:


> *If Southampton sell Shaw for less than £30m then they're stupid. And I'm pretty sure they're not a stupid club.*


Yep. Couldn't see him going for a penny less. Can't see him going anyway to be honest. I see him at the club till the end of next season at least and perhaps more if we finish top 6 next season.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

he'd be worth it, DO IT MOYES

Shaw and LARS BENDER from Leverkusen plz


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

That's it. Just bundle Shaw into a sack and steal him. Don't worry about him agreeing to it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> Shaw will sign for Chelsea in the end. They'll match someone when they bid, and Shaw will choose Chelsea because he loves them and because they need an actual left back. United going for him is pointless.


I don't even think they will need to match a bid tbh. If Southampton really are gonna slap a £30m odd price tag on him I can't see anyone else but Chelsea bidding. If the price came down to £20-25m I could see Man u calling but not at £30m. 

Personally I can't help but think £30m is way to much to splash on him while he's so young to begin with. then again £30m for any 18 year old seems inflated as fuck to me. No doubt he's one of the better full backs in the league this season and has a ton of potential but I rather see how he fairs after another year or two at Southampton first before believing he fully is worth that price.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

if he becomes available we would definitely be interested.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

There's very few world class left backs in world football so they've also got that working for them in terms of a potential transfer fee. Chelsea should be looking to secure him as soon as possible.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

ridiculous to assume just because Shaw is a Chelsea fan, that should say Utd, Arsenal, City etc bid for him that Chelsea would just go ahead and match the offer to try and sign him. Try harder BULK 8*D

plus, why do Chelsea need Shaw when they have BERTRAND? :kanye


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

That's not why it's assumed. It's assumed because Chelsea need a left back, because Chelsea like him, because Chelsea have talked of him and because Chelsea will get him. Why would he want to go to United? The Moyesiah over Mourinho? :moyes1


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I will be sure to quote this post when Chelsea don't sign him :brodgers


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Hopefully he doesn't sign for United's 2015/16 campaign in the Championship. :brodgers


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Renegade WOATing as usual when it comes to transfers :ti

We can't sign anyone now though cause we can't lose £4.3m (or something like that) for the rest of the season due to our £50m loss (financial fair play stuff). Unless we sell someone - Juan Mata :banderas


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

hey I'm not saying there's no chance he wont join Chelsea, I'm just saying the way BULK thinks it's inevitable that he'll only go there and not to any other big club should they come for him before, is silly.

but this BULK we're talking about so unk2

I still can't understand not playing Mata. We'll take him off your hands and give you Fellaini for free ok Joel?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

It's not like he's going anywhere this window anyway. Why would he go watch poverty football for United when he's a chance at sneaking into the World Cup squad by actually playing? United have about as much chance of signing Shaw as they do Barkley.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

didn't say we were signing him. just that he'd be ideal for us and I'd love Moyes and that muppet Ed Wood to sort our shit out.

we don't need Barkley anyway with Rooney and Kagawa already.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

#MoyesOut and woodward sucks the cunt. Might aswell get them two out now before the end of the window.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Buy.

Everyone.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Cant wait for Moyes to say there was no value in the market, and he'l wait till the summer.....


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

United could use backup target man for GOAT persie


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Now's the right time to sell Anelka :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Father Todd Unctious said:


> Buy.
> 
> Everyone.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

oh yeah will hughes :mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Hey Joel, do you mind giving us Mata? I promise we will take good care of him, just ask Sturridge :brodgers


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Don't ask Moses.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

They already gave you "better than Messi" Joe Cole. Free of charge.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I wonder how much we will sell Mata for. I hope around £35m. If we sell him for a numbers in to 20s I will be angry.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Newcastle United have opened up the January transfer window by contacting Montpellier about the availability of Remy Cabella.
> 
> The 23-year-old winger has also been linked with Manchester United this season but the Magpies are also in the running.
> 
> Montpellier president Louis Nicollin did slap a £14million price on the player but the Ligue 1 side are open for negotiations.


Hide ya kids hide ya wives cause we got another Remy on the way. That French XI is nearing completion. Newcastle-upon-tyne-via-Paris.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

big johnny h has supposedly turned down a move to west ham.

i would say it's less turned down and more you want how much money?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Jack Sullivan ‏@jsullivanwhu 2m
> 
> SADLY HEITINGA will not be joining us. We think he’s chosen Newcastle ahead of us


Would think Newc could do better. Or more french


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

was about to say, do they realise he's not French? 

bit pathetic if they go for Cabella too. Like, why all dem Frenchies?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

In for Berbs according to the lolSun, wouldn't complain but it would certainly be an odd one.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



AlexHumph said:


> In for Berbs according to the lolSun, wouldn't complain but it would certainly be an odd one.


Berbatov gets a lot of stick but for 2 million he's a steal. Despite the opinion of the majority of the fans, I always thought he was pretty good at United


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

So, the NLD at the Lane, we'll see Adebayor vs. Berbs? :floyd2


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Luke Edwards ‏@LukeEdwardsTele 17m
> 
> #nufc denying any truth in claims they're set to sign Johnny Heitinga from #efc. Story started when son of West Ham chairman said they were


Hopefully that's the case, no interest in Heitinga especially with the wages he's on


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*We need to trade Rooney for Mata desperately. Would benefit both teams a lot.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

We're in for David Luiz again. 

We Brazil now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*Luiz and Pique at CB :hayden3*


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Awesome, more diving cunts at Barca :cena4

But no, Luiz is a beast


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

why do people think that incident was a dive?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> why do people think that incident was a dive?


It wasn't just "that" incident, he dives a lot along with the other players at Chelsea.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

list them


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Luiz is frustrating, but he is FAR too talented to lose, imo. Unless Barca want to offer silly money.

Yeah, we have divers, just like most teams. It's why I don't bother to condemn divers anymore because they are all around and I prefer not to be a hypocrite.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Heitinga turns down West Ham

:wall


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> list them


List what? Luiz's dives or the other players on Chelsea that dive?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Joel said:


> Luiz is frustrating, but he is FAR too talented to lose, imo. Unless Barca want to offer silly money.
> 
> *Yeah, we have divers, just like most teams. It's why I don't bother to condemn divers anymore because they are all around and I prefer not to be a hypocrite.*


Pretty much, plenty of ways to stop them though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Heitinga happy to sit on the Everton bench and pick up his £55/60k p/w wages until somebody matches/betters his wage since it will most likely be his last big move as he's 30 now.

It's world cup year and he's 5th choice out of our CB's. Do the club and yourself a favour and just KOFF lad.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Tom Cairney signed up permanently for 3.5 years. Keep JR, the top league goalscorer in England for 2013 too (1 more than Suarez) and it'll be a fan-fucking-tastic January!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> There have been constant rumours of interest from Arsenal, PSG, Chelsea, Barcelona and Real Madrid in Juventus midfielder Paul Pogba. But the former Manchester United man has been quoted as saying by Italian newspaper La Repubblica that he is happy in Italy


.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

May as well sign the rest of the R.O.I squad whilst we're at it. We already have McCarthy, Gibson, Duffy and Coleman.

http://talksport.com/football/everton-open-talks-sign-spartak-moscow-winger-14010274056



> Everton have opened talks with Spartak Moscow over the transfer of Republic of Ireland winger Aiden McGeady, according to Russian newspaper Sport Express.
> 
> talkSPORT revealed to you last month the former Celtic man is expected to leave the Russian capital after he was suspended from first-team training by manager Valery Karpin.
> 
> Toffees boss Roberto Martinez is a long-term admirer of the 27-year-old and reportedly tried to sign him during his time in charge of former club Wigan Athletic.McGeady's contract expires at the end of the season and the 27-year-old is thought to be available now for a cut-price fee.


Although it isn't anything brand new, it's being reported more and more now.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



vampyr said:


> Heitinga turns down West Ham
> 
> :wall


Pretty sure Heitinga will eventually go to some Turkish team or something where he can make more money than at Everton and sit in the sun most of the time.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Apparently we're being linked with Luuk de Schlong again as well as Gomis. I won't be getting my hopes up :side:


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Synaesthesia said:


> Apparently we're being linked with Luuk de Schlong again as well as Gomis. I won't be getting my hopes up :side:


[OMG]!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

This new signing has been training with our squad today. 










Apparently he's pretty good.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Synaesthesia said:


> Apparently we're being linked with Luuk de *Schlong* again as well as Gomis. I won't be getting my hopes up :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

EGame said:


> This new signing has been training with our squad today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doubt he will last. Looks too small


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Mido ‏@midoahm 1h
> Liverpool is set to sign #Salah next week..He will get into the team straight away as Sterling will be sent out on loan to #swansea


MIDO with dem scoopz.

:kobe8 at Sterling going on loan though. Can't see that happening.



> Chelsea have had a £50 million bid for Napoli striker Gonzalo Higuaín rejected as Jose Mourinho tries to add some much-needed firepower to his attack
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...n-after-having-50-million-offer-rejected.html


:wilkins


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Chelsea have to sell







before they can really buy anyone with the whole FFP thing.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

50mil for Higuain when we pulled out of signing the far superior player in Cavani at 45mil in the summer. Sounds legit. :kobe


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



God™ said:


> 50mil for Higuain when we pulled out of signing the far superior player in Cavani at 45mil in the summer. Sounds legit. :kobe


Cavani was 55 million, I think. Falcao was 50 million. 55 million for Cavani + 150k (his wages aren't that high) for 5 years would've been too much, no?

I can see Mou wanting Higuain, but I cannot see Higuain moving in January. ADL seems to be, in the words of Mr. Lorry, a man of business. :hayden2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I don't see us buying in January. Maybe a loan for a midfielder, but that's it.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Nige™;28174561 said:


> Tom Cairney signed up permanently for 3.5 years. Keep JR, the top league goalscorer in England for 2013 too (1 more than Suarez) and it'll be a fan-fucking-tastic January!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's great news about Cairney, was hoping we'd somehow get him permanently because he's good and I'm chuffed we have him now. It goes without saying, keeping Rhodes is an absolute must.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Tobit said:


> That's great news about Cairney, was hoping we'd somehow get him permanently because he's good and I'm chuffed we have him now. It goes without saying, keeping Rhodes is an absolute must.


Yeah he's class. Bowyer just needs to stop shifting him out wide. Cairney was magnificent at Leeds, great ball for Rhodes' goal. The delivery for Gestede's too was damn good.

I think we'll keep Rhodes. No one will bid enough to tempt us. The only thing we need to do is find clubs gullible enough to take Leon Best, Dickson Etuhu & Bradley Orr. Given the deals they agreed with those clowns Kean & Shebby, it's going to continue to prove almost impossible and we'll end up paying them off like the other Kean shite; Danny Murphy, Diego Rosado & Nuno Gomes. Those pricks' mad summer still killing us 18 months on, forcing the upcoming transfer embargo. We could look at making a few more sensible signings while we can. Bowyer's been great in that regard. Not just Cairney but Corry Evans, Chris Taylor, Ben Marshall etc.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

"January not an easy month to purchase in. We have a good squad."

fucking Moyes


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

WE'RE GONNA WIN THE LEAGUE!










My sources have told me he's been given the number 10 shirt. let's see how many people believe this

Great signing. Our Wayne can wait until the summer to come home.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

lacina traore to west ham on loan apparently

he's 6'8.

HOOOOOOOOF


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*Is the Cattermole move serious? Seems so ... odd? Is it Mozza discovering how to use Paint? He'd be a really good buy for Everton anyway as a reserve.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I'm claiming the Cattermole work as my own.

It's not my own


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*You have a pretty impressive collection of artwork Mozza. *


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> lacina traore to west ham on loan apparently
> 
> he's 6'8.
> 
> HOOOOOOOOF


That would be sick. Lacina is a beast.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Seabs said:


> *You have a pretty impressive collection of artwork Mozza. *


I appreciate the kind words. 

I've compiled my best artwork into a folder and have it sat next to my CV ready to apply for the position of Modship. x


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2533133/Daniele-De-Rossi-I-committed-suicide-Id-signed-Manchester-United.html



> I would have committed suicide if I had decided to sign for United, claims De Rossi












Can chalk off De Rossi joining in January.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Them italians are weird, it's only football.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Liam Miller said:


> Them italians are weird, *it's only football*.


You sound like you have a VAGINA, lad.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Joel said:


> You sound like you have a VAGINA, lad.


Sounds like a fun time.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

the quote was actually Manchester, so it could be city as they have been after him as well :side:


but he meant it in terms of not being able to play for Roma when they are going for the title

http://www.corrieredellosport.it/ca...,+De+Rossi:+«Per+fortuna+non+sono+andato+via»


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I prefer Mozza's anti-Moyes (auntie Moyes?) propaganda driven versions of these stories tbleroy. Stop being an interfering fuckern nuisance with "the truth", U07.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

@DeadlineDayLive: Arsenal have activated the release clause of Atlético Madrid striker Diego Costa. (Source: MARCA)

Musnt trust Marca, Musnt get hopes up, but I can't help it :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

LMAO @ Arsenal fans thinking they will get Costa, just lol.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> I prefer Mozza's anti-Moyes (auntie Moyes?) propaganda driven versions of these stories tbleroy. Stop being an interfering fuckern nuisance with "the truth", U07.


Jesus, next thing you know he will be telling me this isn't real! What a sily guy U07 is.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*










[/omg]


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I'm not putting these in the OP.

KOFF

Except Green Light's one actually.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



DwayneAustin said:


> I'm not putting these in the OP.
> 
> KOFF
> 
> Except Green Lights' one actually.


ERRRRRRRRR????

THE FUCK LAD???


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Mozza did you watch Kenwright on Pointless? Spent the show harping on about musicals, couldn't even get correct songs by Michael Ball :martinez


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

He was fantastic. He knows his history, fuming at him not picking Belgium though.

WHERE IS THE POINTLESS MONEY, BILL?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Traore is already out again at Vitesse.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/aston-villa-transfer-news-wes-2985369



> Aston Villa boss Paul Lambert has made a £1.5million bid to sign Norwich midfielder Wes Hoolahan.


Wouldn't be completely shocked if we sold him to them. Lambert got the best out of Wes after figuring out that his best position was in the hole, while it's fair to say that conservative Chris has failed to utilise him to the best of his abilities. Often played out of position, dropped straight after great performances and frozen out of the side when we're lacking a creative spark. The only player that we have who's capable of threading a quality through ball _and_ opening up defences with skill. He has also been unfairly classed as a luxury by some over the years. While it's fair to say that he is prone to being shrugged off the ball at times, he doesn't give away too many passes despite regularly playing high risk passes. His defensive work is also underrated.

For the price being suggested I can't see any point in selling him when we wouldn't be able to afford a reasonable replacement. Howson is supposed to be his long term _successor_, but he's not so much of a creative passer, more of a good passer in terms of ball retention and someone who can score goals from outside the box. I wouldn't blame Wes for wanting the move though, one last big contract and all that, not to mention that he would once again be working with a manager who completely understands and appreciates his abilities.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

So, Lewandowski is having a medical at Bayern, apparently.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

blid saying lew has signed a 5 year deal with bayern. will move in the summer.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Best to wait until its official but that move has seemed all but done since last summer anyway


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Wait for the Daily Mail to run a story that he's set to sign for Arsenal any day now.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

goal.com says arsenal want mandzukic now that bendtner is injured :banderas


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> goal.com says arsenal want mandzukic now that bendtner is injured :banderas


Wouldn't be surprised if he pulled an Ozil. 

His time at Bayern is finished with Lewandowski coming in.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



EGame said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if he pulled an Ozil.
> 
> His time at Bayern is finished with Lewandowski coming in.


mandzo said he's happy in munich and he wants to defend the ucl title and also he has 2 years left in his contract after this summer.Can't see him moving.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Lewan isn't coming 'till next season anyway, might as well win the CL on your way out :datass


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Wow, can you at least credit me instead of just robbing my work?

THX, M8.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

KOFF OUTTA MY THREAD YA THIEVING SCOUSER


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

lol, Mandzu isn't going anywhere. Guardiola wouldn't let him move in Jan either.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> lol, Mandzu isn't going anywhere. Guardiola wouldn't let him move in Jan either.


He's done man you will just have to accept it. Maybe not in January, but definitely in the summer. 

You honestly think a player who would walk into pretty much any other top teams forward line-up will want to be a 3rd choice forward behind Lewandowski and Gotze in the False 9?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



DwayneAustin said:


> KOFF OUTTA MY THREAD YA THIEVING SCOUSER


A thieving Scouser?

Like calling me an Irish Irishman.

:carra


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Berbatov would be great to have.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Lewandowski has officially signed for Bayern :banderas


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Magnus Wolff Eikrem was at the Cardiff game, so he looks like he'll be the first ex-united player to join Ole. Probably Daehli to soon follow.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I want to break Lewandowski's face.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



General Aladeen said:


> Lewandowski has officially signed for Bayern :banderas


:mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Are you guys ready for five+ years of BAYERNLIGA?

:robben2 :gotzeep








































:klopp


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

So apparently Jackson Martinez would love to play for Arsenal :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

What's hilarious is that people on here actually said that BvB vs Bayern was a more coveted match than El Clasico or the Manchester Derby. 

What a fucking joke the bundesliga is, it's so laughable that it's impossible to take any team in that entire league seriously. There is no league to determine a champion, there is simply a league to determine places 2-18. Why would anyone other than poverty Germans waste their time watching such a league? It's a joke in the highest order. 

I can't wait until they crash out of the champions league, poverty team. Also makes me really happy that the core of Bayern is reaching its expiry date with the likes of Lahm, Ribery, Robben, Schweini, Dante all reaching 30 years old soon. I hope Bayern Munich fucking rot in the shithole that they've created. Fucking worthless poverty shitcunts.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Bundesliga, Ligue 1, and Serie A will be the same thing in the coming years. One team buttfucking everybody below them.

At least with La Liga you have a battle between Barca/Real/Atletico.

Sad too, because I thought Bundesliga was slowly getting more competitive.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Lewandowski is a fucking cunt. That's a slap in the face for BVB fans and the fantastic teammates who made him the striker that he is today. He would still be a shit Polska Liga player if it wasn't for Dortmund and Klopp but don't worry Bayerns time will come to and end just like Barcas time has come.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

On a free. That's just fucking disgusting.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Wagg said:


> Lewandowski is a fucking cunt. That's a slap in the face for BVB fans and the fantastic teammates who made him the striker that he is today. He would still be a shit Polska Liga player if it wasn't for Dortmund and Klopp but don't worry Bayerns time will come to and end just like Barcas time has come.


You act like you are surprised. Bayern thinks they own every player in Bundesliga and some of these guys submit and buy right in to that. It's been known for about a year that Lewandowski was one of those.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Father Todd Unctious said:


> On a free. That's just fucking disgusting.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Independent of club/league loyalties, Bayern has to be the most detestable side in the world now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*Signing a rival's player doesn't even put them in the same stratosphere in comparison to some of Chelsea's actions in terms of detestableness. *


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Any arsenal links??

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*Ramsey to Bayern
































































*


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Other league fans hating Bayern as much as we other german fans do.

:banderas

Lewandowski for 0€, rubbing it into the face of every other club.

:banderas

But dont worry, Bayern likes to potato after winning 2-3 titles. They will suck again after winning their 3rd CL title in a row next year.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Brickhouse said:


> Independent of club/league loyalties, Bayern has to be the most detestable side in the world now.


They are the biggest cuntfucks in the world today. 

They are a complete disgrace to football, no other top team in the world invades their main rival and signs their top players.

These are lows that not even the likes of Real Madrid go to. 

Bayern is a disgusting club with disgusting principles and they should be disgraced to call themselves a football team. They have no respect for competition or rivalry, therefore they have no respect for the game of football, therefore they have no respect for sport in general. 

I hope they fucking collapse.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Seabs said:


> *Signing a rival's player doesn't even put them in the same stratosphere in comparison to some of Chelsea's actions in terms of detestableness. *


They used BvB as their personal scouting department and got those two little starfuckers to commit. 

Obviously, I don't like Chelsea either. But they know what they are and don't care if people call them a sleaze factory. It's infuriating that Bayern will actually walk around thinking they are a classy and prestigious club based only on history while ignoring their current arrogance and money-whoring.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Lewandowski is the biggest piece of shit in the world. OMFG what a fucking shitcunt. If I ever saw him in real life I would fucking wreck him, I swear.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

:lmao fucking classic post.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

So yeah. Why did Dortmund not try and cash in on Lewa again?


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



CGS said:


> So yeah. Why did Dortmund not try and cash in on Lewa again?


Bayern only wanted to pay 20 Mio €, Dortmund wanted more and Lewa didnt want to go anywhere else.

You cant replace Lewa with 20 Mio and IMO they will earn more in CL this year thanks to him.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



TheJack said:


> Bayern only wanted to pay 20 Mio €, Dortmund wanted more and Lewa didnt want to go anywhere else.
> 
> You cant replace Lewa with 20 Mio and IMO they will earn more in CL this year thanks to him.


Yup. Player power running amok again after taking the summer off. 

With Gotze, at least one could make the argument that he wanted to play with his mates on the national team for chemistry purposes. But Lewandowski? Just a front-running little bitch. I cannot even imagine being a Dortmund fan and having to root for him right now.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

EGame :lol

I wonder who Dortmund will bring in to replace Lewandowski. Surely they can't rely on Aubameyang to score all the goals.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

They can trust Klopp to find another gem. It's what he does. I'd suggest Jordan Rhodes but he's beyond them.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

It's a shame. That's the Bundesliga title race fucked for a good few years.



Seabs said:


> *Signing a rival's player doesn't even put them in the same stratosphere in comparison to some of Chelsea's actions in terms of detestableness. *


What a blasphemous post! Downright LIES! LIES LIES LIES! Chelsea have been nothing but *CLEAN AND HONEST* from day one and you young Seabridge are trying to tar their good name. This slander and I for one will not stand for this and will report you to the cops. You leave me with no choice and you are just going to have to accept this, I'm afraid.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*FUCK CHELSEA

THEY TOOK MY EL NIÑO FROM ME* :jose


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

You're thinking about it the wrong way DA, fuck Chelsea for giving us the money to spend 35 fucking million on Andy Carroll. Thats unforgivable :side:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Lacina Traore has signed for Monaco from Anzhi. But apparently Monaco are going to loan him out for the rest of the season to West Ham.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Rush said:


> You're thinking about it the wrong way DA, fuck Chelsea for giving us the money to spend 35 fucking million on Andy Carroll. Thats unforgivable :side:


The #EvilChelseaCharge at it's worst I tell ya.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

So Moyes has said its unlikely anyone is going to be brought in :moyes1


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



united_07 said:


> So Moyes has said its unlikely anyone is going to be brought in :moyes1












Shamelessly stolen from rawk


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

That is some amateur shit from RAWK.

They need to get on _our_ level.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



united_07 said:


> So Moyes has said its unlikely anyone is going to be brought in :moyes1


*sigh*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Mikey Damage said:


> Any arsenal links??
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


http://www.arsenal.com/

Here you go pal


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Everything Moyes says makes me dislike him even more. I swear.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Man I hope Moyes stays on for the next 20+ years :moyes2


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



General Aladeen said:


> EGame :lol
> 
> I wonder who Dortmund will bring in to replace Lewandowski. Surely they can't rely on Aubameyang to score all the goals.


k. volland would be a fantastic option, has the potential to be even better than lewy.

edit; or lasogga who plays for hamburger sv on loan from hertha bsc, absolutely great talent. I prefer volland though.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

There has to be a lot of politics at United right now and a faction that doesn't want to spend to save Moyes because they don't want him to be there any longer than he reasonably has to be.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

:banderas @ jealous cockmonkeys getting butthurt over a team signing a player who wants to sign for them

:banderas @ ugly slugholes who don't have a clue what good business is

:banderas @ illiterate gimps trying to tarnish the glorious name of BAYERN

:banderas @ egame

#BeHappy4Lewa


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> :banderas @ jealous cockmonkeys getting butthurt over a team signing a player who wants to sign for them
> 
> :banderas @ ugly slugholes who don't have a clue what good business is
> 
> ...


Pretty much all EGame.

I actually don't care.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Dortmund will cope. Klopp will find another diamond and build an even stronger team. Without the unfortunate injuries that've plagued them this season, they would've been much better this term than they were last.

Edit: Btw, Bayern have won 2 of the last 5 leagues. DEATH OF COMPETITION


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Dortmund will cope. Klopp will find another diamond and build an even stronger team. Without the unfortunate injuries that've plagued them this season, they would've been much better this term than they were last.
> 
> Edit: Btw, Bayern have won 2 of the last 5 leagues. DEATH OF COMPETITION


5 out of the last 10 years with 5 different Champions.
10 out of the last 20 years with 6 different Champions.

DEATH OF COMPETITION indeed. Since Hoeneß became their GM, they always bought the best player from a rival if possible.

People thought the league was fucked in 2007 after they bought Luca Toni, Klose and Ribery.
Same thing in 2010 after they bought Gomez and Robben.

People are just peeing their pants because winning the league isnt enought for Bayern any more. Now they also want to dominate the CL.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

is lew a mercenary or doesnt it count because bayern aren't run by foreigners.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Number of places he could've gone to that would've paid top $. He wanted Bayern (for da money)


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Don't get the fuss at all against Bayern. They're entitled to go after who they want. They bid for him last summer with Dortmund knowing this could happen. It was basically up to Dortmund to decide take a good offer or let him go to their title rivals for free a year later. Lewandowski told them what he wanted to do. Wanting to play for Bayern isn't a crime. They're the best on the planet right now. Who wouldn't want to go there?

Some fans just don't like seeing them dominate, just like Barca were under Pep and the media started wanking over them month after month. Same with United in 90's, Chelsea under Jose. That's just the way it is. It does make the Bundesliga less exciting as a neutral but Bayern's job is to win trophies and make money, not please neutrals and other fans.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

It's the same situation as van Persie, Arsenal, and Man United. Except it's painful for Dortmund as it's a free transfer. I think Klopp should have sold Lewan in the summer. At least, they'd have got something. Perhaps he wasn't confident of finding the replacement, and if that's the case, it's perfectly understandable.




Nige™ said:


> *They can trust Klopp to find another gem. It's what he does.* I'd suggest Jordan Rhodes but he's beyond them.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


And sell them to Bayern once they peak! :banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

They shouldn't have sold him in the summer. I respect Dortmund for not bending and selling their star to their main rival, unlike Arsenal. Yeah, they lose out on money, but that money would not have done much for them as the offer was bollocks and having Lewandowski still scoring goals for them for one more year was better.

People don't respect what Bayern are doing because they have a perfectly good striker who has not stopped scoring since he joined Bayern last year. So why exactly do they need Lewandowski? It's nothing more than to weaken their rival directly.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

And because Lewa wants to come and it'd be stupid not to make the deal?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Joel said:


> They shouldn't have sold him in the summer. I respect Dortmund for not bending and selling their star to their main rival, unlike Arsenal. Yeah, they lose out on money, but that money would not have done much for them as the offer was bollocks and having Lewandowski still scoring goals for them for one more year was better.
> 
> People don't respect what Bayern are doing because they have a perfectly good striker who has not stopped scoring since he joined Bayern last year. So why exactly do they need Lewandowski? It's nothing more than to weaken their rival directly.


20 million is still better than nothing, no? Tevez was available in the summer. How much did he go for? 15 million sterling? They could have gone for him. Yeah, controversy and all, but it's much better to sort these issues than leave it pending. Look what has happened now--Lewan has moved for free to the direct rivals of Dortmund, essentially showing the middle finger to Klopp, BvB, and their supporters. I don't think it was wise (not to sell him in the summer). He has signed for Bayern within the first week of the transfer window, whilst still a Dortmund player for the remaining 6 months. If he's that desperate to move to Bayern, I think it's pretty stupid that Klopp kept him around just to let him walk out for free--unless there are other facts that we're unaware of. If Klopp thought about getting the top-4 with him and then looking for other options in the summer of 2014, that sounds reasonable. Overall, I don't know... It's just a mess now (BuLI).

Personally, I don't think Bayern should be doing what they are--showing interest in the players of their direct rivals. I prefer it the English way, where, in most cases, direct competitors don't do business with one another. But Lewandowski could have moved to any club in the world if he wanted. He chose Bayern and why would Bayern turn a world class striker down?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Lewa forced Dortmund to the top of the Champo League group and will probably have a hand in taking them even farther. They'll cover the money he would've gotten them via a sale. This also gives them plenty of time to find an ideal replacement.

Dortmund must have believed Lewy can be vital to the team even if just for one more campaign.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Lewa forced Dortmund to the top of the Champo League group and will probably have a hand in taking them even farther. They'll cover the money he would've gotten them via a sale. This also gives them plenty of time to find an ideal replacement.
> 
> *Dortmund must have believed Lewy can be vital to the team even if just for one more campaign.*


Yes, that's what I'd assume too. I think if Dortmund do well in the CL again, it would be worth it.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mandzukic is a good striker, no doubt, but Lewandowski is better than him. What happens if Mandzukic gets injured? They're left with Pizarro or putting Müller up there. You need more than one striker. Look at top clubs' various options, except Arsenal & Chelsea perhaps! People are just being precious. It's football and it's a business. Bayern aren't doing anything wrong. 

Dortmund knew full well in the summer this could happen right now with Lewandowski signing the pre-contract agreement in January and half the season left. It's silly that you can sign a pre-contract agreement for a club in the same country, unlike here. That makes it a worse situation than it should be.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Razor King said:


> 20 million is still better than nothing, no? Tevez was available in the summer. How much did he go for? 15 million sterling? They could have gone for him. Yeah, controversy and all, but it's much better to sort these issues than leave it pending. Look what has happened now--Lewan has moved for free to the direct rivals of Dortmund, essentially showing the middle finger to Klopp, BvB, and their supporters. I don't think it was wise (not to sell him in the summer). He has signed for Bayern within the first week of the transfer window, whilst still a Dortmund player for the remaining 6 months. If he's that desperate to move to Bayern, I think it's pretty stupid that Klopp kept him around just to let him walk out for free--unless there are other facts that we're unaware of. If Klopp thought about getting the top-4 with him and then looking for other options in the summer of 2014, that sounds reasonable. Overall, I don't know... It's just a mess now (BuLI).
> 
> Personally, I don't think Bayern should be doing what they are--showing interest in the players of their direct rivals. I prefer it the English way, where, in most cases, direct competitors don't do business with one another. But Lewandowski could have moved to any club in the world if he wanted. He chose Bayern and why would Bayern turn a world class striker down?


Tevez is the antithesis of Dortmund.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



BkB Hulk said:


> Tevez is the antithesis of Dortmund.


Would be right but the thesis of Dortmund, apparently, is selling to Bayern so... :$


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> :banderas @ jealous cockmonkeys getting butthurt over a team signing a player who wants to sign for them
> 
> :banderas @ ugly slugholes who don't have a clue what good business is
> 
> ...


Say that to my face you punk, I will wreck you m8 I swear.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

#skurt


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I'm hearing Rooney has transferred in new hair.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

He can replace :bynum at the Cleveland Cavs


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

As expected looks like Eikrem and Daehli are set to sign for Cardiff, representatives from both clubs have said its nearly confirmed.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Maybe a shout for Dortmund... Javier Hernandez. Worth a crack. Unlikely he will ever be first choice at Man U but scores goals for fun.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Dzeko is going to replace Lewancunt.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

An Evertonian met Tom Ince and ended up tweeting this:



> > Dayne Murphy ‏@EFCDayne 16h
> > I've just been speaking to t.ince told me he's meeting with Martinez on Thursday!! I asked him about the red shit and he said
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> "Xabi Alonso has been offered to Manchester's big two - United and City." (Daily Star)


Xabi a manc.











I'd be shocked if he came back to the premier league and didn't sign with us.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Real Madrid offered €81 million for Lewandowski - Marca.com

fucking Madrid. :lmao


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

R€AL MADRID

:vince$


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Nige™ said:


> Maybe a shout for Dortmund... Javier Hernandez. Worth a crack. Unlikely he will ever be first choice at Man U but scores goals for fun.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They could do a lot worse that's for sure. Decent goal scorer especially when he has a good amount of service to feed off. Obviously won't be anyway near as good as Lewa but he's a decent replacement nonetheless

As for Madrid. Lol. Just lol


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Apparently Arsenal and Liverpool both want Pedro.

:banderas

Bunch of poverty WOATS.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Why would we want Pedro when we have Theo, Ox, Arteta, Cazorla, Ozil, and Podolski up front? :kobe

Fuck off with your wingers Wenger, we need a striker.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



General Aladeen said:


> Why would we want Pedro when we have Theo, Ox, Arteta, Cazorla, Ozil, and Podolski up front? :kobe
> 
> Fuck off with your wingers Wenger, we need a striker.


Probably because he scored as much as all those players combined did this season .


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



EGame said:


> Probably because he scored as much as all those players combined did this season .


Yea, against La Liga's WOAT defenders :ti


I would rather have Alexis Sanchez.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Nige™;28279857 said:


> Maybe a shout for Dortmund... Javier Hernandez. Worth a crack. Unlikely he will ever be first choice at Man U but scores goals for fun.


Completely different player from Lewa and doesn't quite fit into the Klopp model of a striker. Plan B striker at most.

Also, Pedro can slot in as striker in any team. Maybe Dortmund should try. Speaking of, what is Tello doing these days?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

He's coming to Liverpool. :brodgers


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Completely different player from Lewa and doesn't quite fit into the Klopp model of a striker. Plan B striker at most.
> 
> Also, Pedro can slot in as striker in any team. Maybe Dortmund should try. Speaking of, what is Tello doing these days?


Deadweight. 

He doesn't even try anymore because he knows he's leaving in the summer. Probably to Povertypool. 

He will never play over Pedro, Neymar or Alexis because he's not on their level. The upcoming youngsters, Deulofeu, Dongou, Traore and Ramirez are all better than him too. 

Basically he's fucked if he doesn't leave.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

bojan mk 2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Forgot about Bojan. lol that guy.

Cannot believe we still fucking own him. My god..


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Unless he's regressed drastically and I've missed it, I'd say he's still a good buy for teams lacking in the wingers department.

Liverpool would do well (unless they buy MOSES fulltime).


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Unless he's regressed drastically and I've missed it, I'd say he's still a good buy for teams lacking in the wingers department.
> 
> Liverpool would do well *(unless they buy MOSES fulltime)*.


Don't you dare say such a thing. Moses is the worst.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

According to AS, in spain, United are calling Atletico Madrid every other day about Koke. Could it be like the summer when Woodward spends too long on unrealistic targets.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*Tello's got great potential but he hasn't improved at all since the start of last season. He's probably regressed actually. I don't think he'll be another Bojan because if nothing else his pace will get him into a solid top 6 team in any top league but I agree with EGame's assessment of his chances at Barca. Alexis stepping up again hasn't helped him either and he hasn't reacted that well to it either. He'd be a quality buy for Liverpool though and would slot right on their wing perfectly. I'd rather Utd aim higher than Tello but at this point we have to accept what we can attract without being title contenders and probably without Champions League next season now too so I'd take him. Ideally you'd want him as a 2nd choice rotation winger rather than someone who's starting 30 games a season though. Would happily take Song off Barca's hands too if Roberto continues to get more games ahead of him. I know they're not direct like for likes but Song's never starting ahead of Busquets and if he slips further down the order for the other CM spots I can't see him staying much longer. Would actually take any of Barca's reserve/youth players off their hands at this point.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

no i meant another bojan as a talented player who just isn't talented enough to be at barca. jonathan dos santos is another one.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Tello isn't available according to Balague. The same goes for Koke and Diego Costa, although that should be obvious.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*Eh, Bojan's been pretty shit post Barca whenever I've seen him and his stats seem to back that up too.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Seabs said:


> *He'd be a quality buy for Liverpool though and would slot right on their wing perfectly. I'd rather Utd aim higher than Tello *


He's better than some of the shite you have playing on your wings. I'd like Tello though. Hopefully have Suso playing next year as well so we have some good wing rotation. Hope i never have to see Moses play ever again. Hopefully we don't try and buy him. My heart would literally break


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Yeah, Bojan has done nothing since youth days. Shocking for Roma, shocking for Milan, can't say I've seen him at Ajax, but wouldn't be surprised if it's not following suit. Him and Giovanni were hyped to do so much when they broke into the Barca team.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*He's better than any of our wingers bar Januzaj and Giggs even the way he's playing this season. You'd HOPE we could attract someone better than him but I'll take any winger who can create something at this point. Even if it's someone who can just run REALLY FAST.

Edit: Found this neat article BURYING Bojan at Ajax - http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...star-bojan-krkic-bounced-back-on-loan-at-ajax*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I'm almost certain Rodgers killed Moses at half time yesterday. Is there any evidence he's still alive? He's even bad on radio when you don't have to see how clueless he is.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Seabs said:


> *Tello's got great potential but he hasn't improved at all since the start of last season. He's probably regressed actually. I don't think he'll be another Bojan because if nothing else his pace will get him into a solid top 6 team in any top league but I agree with EGame's assessment of his chances at Barca. Alexis stepping up again hasn't helped him either and he hasn't reacted that well to it either. He'd be a quality buy for Liverpool though and would slot right on their wing perfectly. I'd rather Utd aim higher than Tello but at this point we have to accept what we can attract without being title contenders and probably without Champions League next season now too so I'd take him. Ideally you'd want him as a 2nd choice rotation winger rather than someone who's starting 30 games a season though. Would happily take Song off Barca's hands too if Roberto continues to get more games ahead of him. I know they're not direct like for likes but Song's never starting ahead of Busquets and if he slips further down the order for the other CM spots I can't see him staying much longer. Would actually take any of Barca's reserve/youth players off their hands at this point.*


Messi hates him:lol every time he shoots Leo just stares at him, like he wants to kill him!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

dat BUTTNER cross

who seen it?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=395387790606759


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

again, the point was meant to be the natural talent of the likes of bojan. i have no doubts about his talent. it's what he's done with it that's the problem

tello is definitely better than him but he's in the same situation.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Balague is a bawbag and probably takes it up the chutney to boot , but the chances of Koke and/or Costa leaving this window are almost non-existent. 

Theo's supposedly out for around a month now, so is Bendtner (no lols please I'm trying to be serious), and Podolski hasn't really looked like an actual striker for a while, so hopefully this prompts Arsene to get the finger out an bring someone in. I'd be completely content with someone like Vucinic for the next six months. Morata is probably a no go, but I'd be happy with that loan deal that was being talked about not long ago. A Pedro deal sounded stupid and unlikely even when he was out of favour and the Barca fans were giving him dog's abuse; now he's scoring and playing well so it sounds even more stupid and unlikely.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



King Kenny said:


> dat BUTTNER cross
> 
> who seen it?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=395387790606759


Da moist ones reaction :lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*Morata won't go anywhere as long as he's 2nd choice to a clown like Benzema.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



King Kenny said:


> dat BUTTNER cross
> 
> who seen it?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=395387790606759


not as good as the GOAT


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

liverpool supposedly not willing to pay 12 mil for salah

:banderas


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

That's been about since the window opened. The Coutinho deal was similar last January. Hopefully it gets done in the end.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



united_07 said:


> not as good as the GOAT


Oh my lord :lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



General Aladeen said:


> Oh my lord :lmao


*Still not as bad as some of your posts though.*


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Seabs said:


> *Still not as bad as some of your posts though.*


Yea, I know.

You see it's crazy too, because I try not to be a shit poster, but it always comes off as shit.

Crazy man.

Thanks for pointing it out also.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> West Ham co-chairmen David Sullivan and David Gold have written an open letter to supporters published on the club's official website. "Like all West Ham United supporters we feel frustrated and hurt by our recent results. We understand how you feel and we, the Board, feel the same," it begins.
> 
> "We are pleased to confirm we are close to securing one of our key striking targets. A defender is high on the list of priorities as well and progress is being made on that front. Please support us and the team - we have no desire to be where we are and we are all doing everything in our power to improve this unenviable situation. Thank-you once again for your fantastic support."


The big grock up front seems to be a done deal..


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Graeme Bailey ‏@GraemeBailey 49s

Wolves defender Roger Johnson, who has been on loan at Sheffield Wednesday, is set to sign for West Ham on loan.

Gianluca Di Marzio ‏@dimarzio 13m

I'm told #Traorè will have his medical with @whufc_official not today but wednesday or thursday. Deal is closed beetween clubs on loan


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Manchester United ‏@ManUtd 5m
> Alex Büttner quashes exit talk: "I'm happy here. I want to play for United." More: http://bit.ly/1bKwz7D


enaldo


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

It's okay, Fabio's contract is apparently up at the end of the season.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

YYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

gladbach have announced that ter stegen will leave the club.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

good, hopefully the deal to Barca will be tied up soon, don't want them sniffing round de Gea :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

they'll need a backup :moyes3


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



united_07 said:


> According to AS, in spain, *United are calling Atletico Madrid every other day about Koke. *Could it be like the summer when Woodward spends too long on unrealistic targets.


Oh Dave, I know things look bad right now but drugs are never the answer :kobe9


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

OH LAWD. We German now.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Roger Johnson arrives at West Ham

:xabi


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Shamoon Hafez
> ‏@ShamoonHafez
> "#MUFC have contacted Southampton over left-back Luke Shaw but have been told sternly he is not for sale at any price," says @BenSmithBBC


:moyes1


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

bad move southampton

now he'll call you every second day


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*KOFF MOEIZY YER GINGER MELT*

inb4 he holds a press conference to tell everybody Southampton are doing the wrong thing and they should let the player leave because if he was Southampton manager and United wanted his player he'd sell them because it's the right thing to do...



Spoiler


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Smh at THE SPORTBIBLE putting their name on your pic, Mozza. They are nearly as bad as me now. :kobe10

And KOFF Moyes trying to buy Shaw. We'll be havin' him thank you. United can stick with their Fabios and Buttwoats


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Fuming m8.

Horrible thieving Scousers, the lotta them.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

10 million for ter stegen. 

10 million for a world class talent that we will be able to keep for 10 years atleast.
10 million for the player that will retire Neuer from the national team in a few years. 
10 million for the future best keeper in the world. 
10 million for a GOAT.

#UOENO

Good thing the kid is leaving that poverty league, probably the only smart German player in the bundesliga today.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

According to James Ducker, from The Times, personal terms have been agreed with Coentrao, but now the problem is trying to agree a fee wit Madrid.

Also says:



> David Moyes tore into his Manchester United players in a furious dressing- room tirade after the FA Cup third-round defeat at home to Swansea City on Sunday.
> 
> The United manager was incensed by the poverty of the performance, despite largely defending his players in public, and warned that futures were at stake unless they arrest the slump that has added to a growing sense of gloom at Old Trafford.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> The United manager was incensed by the *poverty of the performance*, despite largely defending his players in public, and warned that futures were at stake unless they arrest the slump that has added to a growing sense of gloom at Old Trafford.


You sure EGame didn't write the article? :banderas


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Paid 40 mil for Javi, 37 for Mario. Gotta save somewhere.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Paid 40 mil for Javi, 37 for Mario. Gotta save somewhere.


or stop buying everyone else's stars :draper2


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Gotta get dat squash depth


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Apparently we are linked with Julian Draxler to replace Theo.






:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas
:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas
:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas
:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas
:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas
:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

yeah cos that will happen


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*Ah Shit. Forgot is was a Winter Olympics year too. Guess we're not getting Koke after all then. :moyes5*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Herrera was obviously TOO KEEN to join so we GTFO


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

roma have signed radja nainggolan for 3 mil now, and 6.5 mil in the summer for the other 50%


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

good player, tho with De Rossi, Pjanic, Strootman and Bradley already being there, it's a bit of an odd one. all of the CM's for Roma.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

speaking of, cabral is supposed to be off to genoa on loan

has any of pdc's transfers not sucked?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Mannone & Ki are stand outs, about 3 or 4 are in the u21s. Cabrals the obvious flop. If 3 managers couldn't find a reason to play him then it's got to be down to him. Celuksa, Diakite and Roberge have all been decent and Borinis pretty good. Jozy and Giaccherini have shown quality in flashes. DOSS is almost Gardner level mind.

Valmir Berisha has apparently been saying it's between us and a Serie A club in signing him but we're more likely to give him playing time so that might edge it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Shepard said:


> *Jozy* and Giaccherini have shown quality in flashes.


What qualities are these that I have missed?










He's beyond gash and all you're doing is trying to kid yourself. He is for me the worst player to consistently play in the league this season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

mame diouf supposedly cardiff's next signing, same agent as eikren/daehli, plus worked with ole at united, also missed hannover's training session. tom ince's odds have been cut dramatically to sign for cardiff too


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



ROUSEY said:


> What qualities are these that I have missed?
> 
> 
> 
> He's beyond gash and all you're doing is trying to kid yourself. He is for me the worst player to consistently play in the league this season.


Good hold up play, turn of pace, bringing other players into the game etc. His first touch is poor b/c he seems to think he can always break away but 9/10 times the defender beats him to the ball after he gets it and his finishing is iffy. But he also created more chances than anyone on the pitch in the villa game despite coming on as a sub and was way better in the cup once we had the kids on the pitch who weren't afraid to make runs from midfield which seems to baffle everyone else (the amount of shots we take outside the box instead of looking to get the ball in the area is frightening. both strikers we have are feeding off scraps despite all 5 of their goals coming from inside the box). Against chelsea in the cup he was triffic at bringing borini and giaccherini into the game. Same with chelsea in the league and the soton game. Since the chelsea cup game he's had his worst run for us by far and I've admitted that but there's definitely been signs that he's capable at the fitba. He seems a confidence player as well and idk where that's coming from unless one goes in off his arse to get some of the fans off his case b/c I can't see how that helps at all. Similar to when there was a ridiculous negativity towards Ji.

But I forgot that everyone adapts seemlessly when they're playing in a side bottom of the league after moving from abroad. He's the lesser of two evils anyway with fletcher being complete megagash since he's forgotten how to finish and that's all he was good at (albeit it's not a bad thing to be talented at). Wouldn't really want him sold to hull but if he wants away it's similar to when Bent left. Ideally we'd replace him earlier this time but with our transfer history [email protected] Plus I wouldn't be against benching Jozy for a stretch and we kinda need another striker to be able to do that.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Fair does. I don't see how he contributes to anything myself, like an American Anichebe but, that's what opinions are for and why we're here..

His goalscoring record is an embarrassment (barring a spell in the ultimate poverty league and against countries who have just been wiped out by a tsunami and have sent out a load of school kids with no shoes to play against the USMNTNTNTNTNTNTN), 

1 goal and 1 assist in the league after 18 games is an appalling return for a striker who cost $13million.

Since I've just thrown £15 on Sunderland to win tonight I'll be very happy if he makes my post look like a complete load of shite whilst he bags a hat-trick..










EDIT: Dozy isn't starting according to Sky, that's my bet won then.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Moyes dismissing rumours of a Coentrao deal in his press conference.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

http://www.birminghammail.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/aston-villa-target-wes-hoolahan-6477705



> Aston Villa target Wes Hoolahan has stunned Norwich City by handing in a transfer request in an attempt to force through his reunion with Paul Lambert.


NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO :jose

Our one true creative player wanting out of the club, which is a side effect of Hughton not giving him a regular game, which itself is a knock on effect from Hughton's cautious, pragmatic, mundane approach towards the sport as a manager. I said it before but I can't blame Wessi for wanting to rejoin the manager who 100% appreciated his talents and knew how to fully utilise them. 

We would be stupid to sell for anything less than £3 million, because we're under no pressure to sell based on Wes having 18 months left on his contract, not to mention the fact that we would be strengthening a potential relegation rival for a pittance. We're also debt free...so yeah, pointless doing it for money reasons when the potential income is so minimal.

As much as I believe that Hoolahan _completely_ deserves to play regular football at prem level, I want to be selfish and say DON'T SELL, regardless of Hughton's plans for him. If we do sell him for the prices being touted then McNally and Bowkett will have fucked up big time. It will also reflect poorly on cautious Chris who has wasted our most technically gifted player (don't even get me started on what Hughton has done to David Fox).

Read reports elsewhere that Villa's initial bid was just 750K...what a piss take!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I'd expect Lambert lowballed because he knows there's a real possibility of getting it done on the cheap. He knows the club. It's not like Hughton will be unwilling to part with Hoolahan either. Maybe this is karma for the last few reps I've gotten from you. :moyes5










Looks like the Aussie U17 captain Jake Brimmer has signed w/Liverpool. :hb


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Matthew *RIMMER*? :kobe11

Matthew *Virtue-Thick*? what? :drake1

Andrew *Firth*? (sounds a bit like fart :side


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Twitter bollocks has it that we're looking at taking Pastore on loan for the rest of the season.

Sure why not.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



DwayneAustin said:


> Matthew *RIMMER*? :kobe11
> 
> Matthew *Virtue-Thick*? what? :drake1
> 
> Andrew *Firth*? (sounds a bit like fart :side


I hear the second one is CGS. :brodgers


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

uwotm8



Hank Scorpio said:


> Twitter bollocks has it that we're looking at taking Pastore on loan for the rest of the season.
> 
> Sure why not.


Yeah...not happening but hey wouldn't be transfer season without twitter bollocks.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I doubt that little Wessi knows about my repping habits, but if he does then sorry Wes (and Bulk...and everyone else :side, I'll promise to send nicer pics from now on. Will I fuark

Wouldn't surprise me if Lambert was just trolling McNally and Bowkett with that derisory bid. Lambert hadn't spoken to Bowkett for the final TWO YEARS of his Norwich managerial tenure, they had a huge falling out...then there was the whole court drama where we went to sue Lambert and he went to sue us. All of that aside, Hughton is the biggest culprit for freezing out our best player while his "replacements" are contributing precisely fuck all in terms of creativity. I highly doubt that Wes would want to leave if he was being used correctly (not on the wing, the right wing at that fpalm) and or regularly. 

It's criminal to not fully utilise a player like that when you lack any other true creative quality in open play in the final third. Snoddy is more about free kicks (and winning them with horrendous dives). Pilkington is more a scorer than a creator, so is Howson (although he's not really that either). Redmond has no end product at this moment in time. Elmander wins long balls and has alright link up play but rarely does anything special with the ball. Elliott Bennett is long term injured and Hughton doesn't really use him anyway (rarely starts him), although he is a fantastic crosser with out swinging crosses on his right foot...BUT THAT CAN ONLY HAPPEN WHEN HE'S PLAYED ON THE RIGHT AND NOT THE LEFT. Then again, we do have David Fox who has a brilliant range of passing and was the best crosser of a ball IN EUROPE in 2011/2012...oh yeah, Hughton froze him out too. 

There's a good reason why we don't score many goals under Hughton and not just because he's extraordinarily negative, not just because he freezes out midfield players who are doing well for us, it's also because he rarely uses our one truly creative player in his correct position behind the striker where he can thread through balls after having weaved around cb's/cm's to create space. We scored freely (which lead to better results) in 2011/2012 because Lambert got the best out of Wes and generally built the side around him, now Hughton doesn't do that and we struggle to score goals. Coincidence? Fuark no.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



CGS said:


> uwotm8
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...not happening but hey wouldn't be transfer season without twitter bollocks.


Yeah no kidding.

Haven't heard anything about us and those two Ukrainian lids since September. Might be that no news is good news in this silly season


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



DwayneAustin said:


> Matthew *RIMMER*? :kobe11


I hear he's more reliable than a garden strimmer :brodgers







From the chronicle



> Bafetimbi Gomis deal would cost Newcastle United £1million in agent fees
> 7 Jan 2014 07:11
> Newcastle United have cooled their interest in Bafetimbi Gomis – despite the player making it clear that a move to Tyneside this January still interests him
> 
> ...


WOOOOOAH NATHAN DEKOKE

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAH NATHAN DEKOKE

WOOOOAH NATHAN DEKOKE

KNEES BEND ARMS STRETCH RAH RAH RAH


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Didn't Pardew say he needed more Englishmen before the recent run of form? I support more Frenchmen though if Kinnear does presser to talk about them.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> According to reports, Chelsea are not pleased at how Victor Moses' loan deal is going at Liverpool and, as a result, are now reluctant to do business with the Reds over full-back Ryan Bertrand.


love you Moses <3


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Bertrand is not that bad, TBH.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

yeah but we should aim higher than Bertrand tbh.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

dont really rate a player who has had his spot taken over by the opposite sided full back.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

from a portuguese journalist



> Gonçalo Lopes ‏@_GoncaloLopes 44m
> News on Coentrao. He wants a move and MUFC is a real option, that he likes. Ancelotti trying hard to keep him.
> 
> Gonçalo Lopes ‏@_GoncaloLopes 44m
> ...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

if ancelotti prefers rod stewart to marcelo then he's insane. or a liar. going the 2nd option


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*Absolute insanity if that figure is anywhere near correct that we offered for another LB who will be exposed defensively. How did Football become so accepting of wing backs who can't actually defend.*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Newcastle to sign Green Light.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> dont really rate a player who has had his spot taken over by the opposite sided full back.


He was injured when Azpilicueta got the position full time. I mean, he would have still got it regardless of Bertrand being fit, but yeah, he was injured.

As long as we buy Shaw this summer, I don't care what happens with the left backs. If we sell Bertrand and keep Cole as a mentor and back up for Shaw, I'm happy with that. If Cole leaves and we keep Bertrand as back up to Shaw, I'm cool with that. If both Cole and Bertrand leave, then we bring back Patrick Van Aanholt and we're good to go.

Bascially, the most important thing is to buy Shaw.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I agree with Twat Hat.



Seabs said:


> *Absolute insanity if that figure is anywhere near correct that we offered for another LB who will be exposed defensively. How did Football become so accepting of wing backs who can't actually defend.*


THE DOSS


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Cardiff City FC ‏@CardiffCityFC 47s

BREAKING: @CardiffCityFC are delighted to confirm the signing of Magnus Wolff Eikrem from Heerenveen. #WelcomeMagnus pic.twitter.com/KAYR02kG5f

It begins.

Also Norwich say no transfer requests this season. :hb Andre.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Lee Ryder ‏@lee_ryder 3h
> 
> Reports in France say #nufc looking at Lyon midfielder Gueida Fofana


That French XI.











Our new kit. Soon.

Just need one or two players and we're ready to go:

Le Goalkeeper

Debuchy MYM Le Centre-Back Haidara

Sissoko Cabaye

Gouffran Ben Arfa Marveaux

Remy​
Lolbertan on the bench.



BkB Hulk said:


> Newcastle to sign Green Light.












"The fans are terrific here! That's why I tried to leave last summer!" - Yohan Cabaye

"Come sit next to me on the bench! It's lovely and warm!" - Hatem Ben Arfa

:kobe9


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

di marzio has an article on his site regarding interest in Leroy Fer by Napoli.


Somebody put Andre on suicide watch if true.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

sunderland supposedly signing estudiantes centre back santiago vergini


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*










This is a dream come true for me guys


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*Who is Green Light? And is it Green Light or Greenlight?*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I'm guessing Green Light (Greenlight?) is some random french kid Pardew saw play once? :draper2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*Most impressive part is he got signed despite only being a "year old".*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Xabi signing a new contract at Madrid. Two more years :jose


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> http://www.birminghammail.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/aston-villa-target-wes-hoolahan-6477705
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forget Hoolahan give us







the goat.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Doesn't surprise me that Madrid decided to keep their most coveted pieces of filth aka Xabi Alonso on the team even after he has been terrible for nearly 2 seasons now. 

Oh well a shitty player belongs at a shitty club.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Amazing finish.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



DwayneAustin said:


> Xabi signing a new contract at Madrid. Two more years :jose


And there we have it. Officially the worst transfer window in history :jose


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

So Jermaine Defoe is moving to the MLS 

Seems like a couple good games has saved Adebayor's ass.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Seabs said:


> *Who is Green Light? And is it Green Light or Greenlight?*


Feu Vert pls. Gotta fit in with the rest of the french lads.



Seabs said:


> *Most impressive part is he got signed despite only being a "year old".*



Also just realised I only gave him four fingers. Must be related to Andre :banderas

From Sky Sports:



> Remy Cabella admits he would be more than happy to move to the Premier League, if Montpellier agree to sell him this month.
> 
> Sky Sports has already revealed that the attacking midfielder is one of Newcastle's top targets in January.
> 
> ...


The Montpellier chairman recently said he expects us to make a bid but he's probably just saying that in the hopes of starting a bidding war and hiking his price up. Man Utd are also supposedly interested.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



CGS said:


> So Jermaine Defoe is moving to the MLS
> 
> Seems like a couple good games has saved Adebayor's ass.


We better have someone lined up to replace Defoe because I don't see Soldado and Adebayor carrying us to the end of season, one is bound to get injured and this transfer will bite us on the arse. 

Good Luck to Defoe in MLS, Premier League has lost one of it best finishers.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

It's being reported here by one of the reporters here who covers Toronto FC that Defoe is going to be loaned out to an english club until the world cup to try and improve his shot of making the English team. Also Toronto has reportedly come to an agreement with Michael Bradley, i dont know how big of news these things are to the rest of the world but its pretty huge here for this team to aquire players like this. Torsten Frings is probably the biggest signing they've ever had but he was pretty old at that point and kind of a bust.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I can't believe Bradley is leaving Europe. Quite shocking. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

City have been linked with Anderlecht defender Cheikhou Kouyate and the Dutch lad from Celtic, someone tell me about them..

Rate them or not?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Kouyate was an absolute weapon on fifa 13. Thats about all i know :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Scout RUS brings you the latest on talent all around the world.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



BkB Hulk said:


> Scout RUS brings you the latest on talent all around the world.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

He wasn't voted Euro/Aussie Sports Poster of the Year for nothin'


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



wkdsoul said:


> City have been linked with Anderlecht defender Cheikhou Kouyate and the Dutch lad from Celtic, someone tell me about them..
> 
> Rate them or not?


Virgil Van Dijk is a real talent, he's 22 and has great attributes for a CB, he's quick, great at making interceptions and is really good at bringing the ball out from the back. He scored from a 60 yard run a few weeks ago.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

yeah in the spl


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> yeah in the spl


What does it matter what league he's playing in, there natural attributes.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I'm a fucking beast at 5aside but I'm not sure my talents would suffice in the top leagues.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



steamed hams said:


> Forget Hoolahan give us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Managerial swap deal? :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> What does it matter what league he's playing in, there natural attributes.


Against crap opposition though.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

No big moves yet :loveit

Tho I'm expecting alot of activity at the very end it's not concerting that there has hardly been any moves at all


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I don't reckon there'll be much going on for the top 10 tbh. United need about 47 players, arsenal could do with a forward, city a centre back and chelsea the usual but I can't see any of those happening til the summer.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Vader said:


> I don't reckon there'll be much going on for the top 10 tbh. United need about 47 players, arsenal could do with a forward, city a centre back and chelsea the usual but I can't see any of those happening til the summer.


:lol what only 47?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Your probably right, though it usually takes one team making a big signing to really ignite the others into action.

Also we've been linked with Yarmolenko :yum:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> What does it matter what league he's playing in, there natural attributes.


I've dribbled through teams and done my best stevie g impersonation to blast it into the goal from outside the box. Doesn't mean that i can play, means that the standard of opposition was shite.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

so we've got the african player of the year and supposedly the most promising player in africa after kelechi iheanacho has supposedly signed a pre contract with us and will join when he's 18, according to his dad.

some place called le10sport says we've made a 37 mil bid for mangala. i very highly doubt it


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Check out all our new signings.










The United supporters will be more disappointed about losing Fabio and Rafael than Kiz about losing the highly superior Zabaleta and Fernandinho.


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Damn you Rush, every time I see the below I forget what thread I'm in and what I'm doing


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



BkB Hulk said:


> Check out all our new signings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or they're all our new signings

we do need a new backup rb


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

According to the Portuguese press we've signed Garay for the thousandth time, they're saying he'll move in june


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Bought KDB for £7m. Sell him for £17m. It's not bad, it's not bad.

Shame he didn't really get a chance here, but we got a lot of quality in those areas, so making a profit on him and replacing him with one of our 100 attacking midfielders out on loan is not bad.

Still, guy is talented and should be a big hit in a few years. He'll probably get a big move again and prove Jose wrong, but hopefully by then we'd have had a lot of success meaning that letting him go did not hurt us.

Like Marin he was signed for the next season before we won the Champions League. I think both those signings were basically done early, so that if we did miss out on CL and couldn't attract the likes of Hazard and Oscar, we would have a few promising players already to come in.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Guess Mou didn't think he had the potential. At least not of the UNLIMITED kind.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



BkB Hulk said:


> Check out all our new signings.


Check out ours :moyes2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Hull City and Everton have agreed a fee for Jelavic. Word doing the rounds is that is in the region of £6-8mil, depending on who you hear from. 

For 6 months he was one of the best finishers I've ever seen but the past 18 months have been embarrassing for him. 

As awful as he's been, I don't want the boss slotter to leave. 






enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Everton ‏@Everton
> BREAKING: Everton agree a fee with Hull for permanent transfer of Nikica Jelavic and give permission for him to speak to the Tigers.


The first domino is about to fall. The transfer window is about to spark into life.

Ah KOFF Mozza


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



DwayneAustin said:


> The first domino is about to fall. The transfer window is about to spark into life.
> 
> Ah KOFF Mozza


He's better than Suarez don't you know?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Guys. Gundogan. It's happening. :moyes4



















And Dortmund are preparing their rejection letter


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Woo we takin gold baby! :medo


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Hank Scorpio said:


> He's better than Suarez don't you know?


#KopiteBehaviour


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

If De Bruyne by himself goes for £17m, surely Chelsea can get over £20m for Moses and Marin when we eventually get shot of them. Sort some of this FFP nonsense out.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Curry said:


> If De Bruyne by himself goes for £17m, surely Chelsea can get over £20m for Moses and Marin when we eventually get shot of them. Sort some of this FFP nonsense out.


Jesus Christ. You best be on a wind up or bevvied at this very moment in time.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Danny Graham AND Jelavic!? Steve Bruce must feel like he's in some kind of wonderful dream.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Curry said:


> If De Bruyne by himself goes for £17m, surely Chelsea can get over £20m for Moses and Marin when we eventually get shot of them. Sort some of this FFP nonsense out.














ROUSEY said:


> #KopiteBehaviour














Spoiler: Found this peach too











:lol


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I hope he means that Marin and Moses can bring in 3 mil to top 20 mil with the KDB sale. b/c there's no way in hell Marin and Moses go for 20 mil :hayden3


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

You might get 10 million for the pair if west ham are interested.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

If De Bruyne can fetch £17m after the season he's had, Moses and Marin could easily get £10m each. They were about £9m and £7m when we got them and they've had as much to show for their time as De Bruyne has.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

De Bruyne was good in Germany last season and people know his talent. I can't speak for Marin's form over the past few seasons, but there's no way Chelsea would currently make a profit on Moses.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Curry said:


> If De Bruyne can fetch £17m after the season he's had, *Moses* and Marin *could easily get £10m* each.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Marin's never going to be anything but a squad player if he is intent on being in top teams. Don't see why anybody would want Moses for 10 mil. Surely you can buy _better_ wingers for that money.

KDB on the other hand was lighting up Bremen last season and he is proven Bundesliga quality, plus he is going to be the main man in Wolfsburg. Can't see either of Marin or Moses being that kind of player.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

If we really are going for Gundogan there's really no excuse for not going all out. Should just tell Dortmund to name their price and fucking pay it. 

He'd absolutely be the perfect player for us.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Moses is 23 and qualifies as a "home-grown" player, a Prem team will end up going for him. Matt Jarvis went to West Ham for £10m, anything could happen.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Irish Jet said:


> If we really are going for Gundogan there's really no excuse for not going all out. Should just tell Dortmund to name their price and fucking pay it.
> 
> He'd absolutely be the perfect player for us.


He's too good for you. Aim lower.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> He's too good for you. Aim lower.


leon osman


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> He's too good for you. Aim lower.


Your Champions League is ours. Deal with it.

BTW I'm totally claiming victory in the KDB vs Schurrle debate JOEL.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Andy Carroll went for 35, then 15 mill. He's worth about 16 cashew nuts now. Just because a certain price was once paid, doesn't mean that's their worth now. Marin is made of tracing paper and Moses is the shittest of all biblical players, Jesus Navas and Joseph Barton are superior.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Curry embarrassing himself again *smh*



Irish Jet said:


> Your Champions League is ours. Deal with it.
> 
> BTW I'm totally claiming victory in the KDB vs Schurrle debate JOEL.


I still think KDB is more talented and will be a better player than Schurrle in the future, but you can have this victory. Schurrle has shown a lot more than KDB here. KDB didn't get a lot of chances, but barring preseason and the first game on the season, he hasn't done much with the chances he's had.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Vader said:


> Andy Carroll went for 35, then 15 mill. He's worth about 16 cashew nuts now. Just because a certain price was once paid, doesn't mean that's their worth now. Marin is made of tracing paper and Moses is the shittest of all biblical players, Jesus Navas and Joseph Barton are superior.


I'm a fan of this here post.

We've been linked with every striker under the sun this window. Now it seems to be going beyond that to the point where we're just being linked with every attacking fitba player in general (so we'll sign a keeper).

I read on the twitty that we're considering going for Draxler right now rather than waiting until the summer. It must be true. Tbf I think we have a real shot of getting him (more so in the summer than right now, though), and it seems we're his preferred destination, but I'd be content enough with a good striker now and waiting until June before going after Draxler and/or Costa and/or Paul Konchesky and/or whoever.

Apparently both us and City are interested in Virgil van Dijk. The £10 million that's being thrown around feels silly, though. Celtic right now are all about brining players in on the cheap and selling them on after a season or two for a big profit (and they're good at it), but ten milly after half a season is a massive stretch. He's young, looks really talented, pretty excellent on the ball for a centre half, and based on every Celtic game I've seen this season he's probably the best player in that squad (Forster being the only other player I'd think challenges him). But the SPL is Ke$ha levels of horse shit. Wanyama and Hooper at least got to have good run outs in the Champions League. Wanyama pretty much added eight million onto his price tag because of the two Barca games last season. Celtic's CL nights were the same as ours this season so I never watched them and got to see van Dijk in Europe, but it's pretty obvious that their campaign this season was pretty gash and nowhere close to last season's. Basically, I'd take him, but I'm not sure how good (don't doubt he'd be good; just a case of HOW good) he'd be against non-diddie teams like St. Mirren and Patrick Thistle. And not for ten million squid.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Aids! :hb



Spoiler


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

First McCarthy and now McGreedy. Everton will soon be able to field a "traitors 11" team


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

So Daehli turned down the chance to come back to united, understandable after working with solskjaer at molde



> Cardiff manager Ole Gunnar Solskjaer has confirmed the club have signed Norway international Mats Moller Daehli.
> 
> Solskjaer verified the deal following his team's 2-0 reverse to fellow Premier League strugglers at the Cardiff City Stadium.
> 
> ...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Sid Lowe ‏@sidlowe 2m
> Coentrao loan to Utd? Well, that was 30m euros well spent...


Probable transfer scoop


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



DwayneAustin said:


> Probable transfer scoop


yeah the telegraph are saying a loan deal as well. They also say Galatasaray are confident they will get Vidic at the end of the season, they say the contenders for his replacement are Garay and Mangala, incidentally they are both involved with Coentrao's, Jorge Mendes, who has worked with united a fair bit.


The Mail are saying Anderson is going to fiorentina, was a bit strange that he didnt make the bench today, when the likes of lingard was there. Also they are claiming Nani will be sent on loan to Sporting Lisbon, strange move if that happens as it looks like Zaha is going out on loan as well.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Di Marzio saying we've had a loan offer for M'Vila knocked back.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Loan?

Should try and BUY him now so he could spend the next five months getting used to the club and so he'll be ready to hit the road running when next season begins. Can't expect Lucas to do all the CDMing by himself.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Now an AS journalist in Spain is saying the Coentrao loan deal will be done in the next couple of days.

If he does join, isnt he injured at the moment and he hasnt played since the middle of november, so cant see him making the Chelsea game next weekend.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Chip Kelly said:


> Torsten Frings is probably the biggest signing they've ever had but he was pretty old at that point and kind of a bust.


They had Robbie Earnshaw and Darren O'Dea as well...


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

City being linked with Pogba, if Juve want Jovetic. Take Garcia as well, while you at it..


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Do Liverpool really want get involved with a nutcase like M'Vila?

Would love Coentrao to start next week if he joins. Would only get burnt over and over by Hazard and Willian.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

M'Vila would fit in with last January's deals of talented yet gettable at a decent price because of factors other than ability. Really, I just want a quality midfielder. We play a three man midfield and only currently have four options, three of which are fit. Have him swear off the underage French prostitutes and I'm happy enough with him.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Joel said:


> Do Liverpool really want get involved with a nutcase like M'Vila?
> 
> Would love Coentrao to start next week if he joins. Would only get burnt over and over by Hazard and Willian.


Like Evra, fabio or buttner wouldn't?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I've always rated Coentrao, actually have defended him in the past when guys here have been IMO overly critical of him. He's excellent going forward and really can't be worse than what Evra is defensively right now. Would be a great move.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Joel said:


> Do Liverpool really want get involved with a nutcase like M'Vila?
> 
> Would love Coentrao to start next week if he joins. Would only get burnt over and over by Hazard and Willian.


Our beloved striker is a guy who's been done for biting twice and racism once.... :side: I'd be happy with M'Vila, if he's cheap enough then he's worth the risk.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

He's best mates with SAKGOAT. What could go wrong? :side:



Liam Miller said:


> Like Evra, fabio or buttner wouldn't?


HOW DARE YOU BESMIRCH THE GOOD NAME OF FABIO?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

coentrao is a fucking horrible defender. one of the most pointless buys in madrid's history. 30 mil + garay for a winger playing at left back.

supposedly west ham have agreed a 3 1/2 year deal for lescott. if he leaves it means we're definitely signing a cb. supposedly we've made contact with dede's agent but i'd rather mangala.

daily fail saying we're going to sign shaw for 30 mil this window so we can sell kolarov :banderas.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Skysports linking us with Real Betis winger Alvaro Vadillo.

Never heard of him so obligatory youtube


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

FM legend as they say.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Sounds like we need a report from scout RUS.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Your probably right, though it usually takes one team making a big signing to really ignite the others into action.
> 
> Also we've been linked with Yarmolenko :yum:


For the #328333262 time.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Vadillo's better than Pozuelo was if that gives anybody a better idea.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Irish Jet said:


> I've always rated Coentrao, actually have defended him in the past when guys here have been IMO overly critical of him. He's excellent going forward and really can't be worse than what Evra is defensively right now. Would be a great move.


In the past i've usually criticised Coentrao, due to his lack of defensive ability :side:

but as you say he cant be that much worse than Evra and Buttner. While I dont think he would be a good a signing as someone like Luke Shaw, at least it greatly reduces the chance of Buttner playing


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Matic to Chelsea apparently.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Read some reports last week that QPR and Norwich were interested in Jonas Gutierrez and now he's posted some messages on twitter that pretty much implies he's played his last game for us



> jonas gutierrez ‏@elgalgojonas 11h
> 
> @CabayeGotNews4U thank you mate. It was an honour and a pleasure to play with the newcastle shirt and to have the support of the Geordie





> jonas gutierrez ‏@elgalgojonas 11h
> 
> thanks for the messages. I enjoy my 5 years at the club, I hope the club finish the highest this season and the best to my team mates.


He worked with Hughton before so I wouldn't be too surprised to see him end up there.

(CabayeGotNews4U is a triffic twitter name btw :redknapp)


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

apparently Anderson could join Fiorentina, Nani on loan to Sporting Lisbon (LOLWUT?) and Zaha on loan to Cardiff are chances according to Sky Sports.

no fucking way should we be loaning out Nani with the dogshit form Valencia has shown the majority of this season.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



BkB Hulk said:


> Sounds like we need a report from scout RUS.


:homer2

M'Vila and Salah plz. get it done :brodgers


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I guess my only concern with Coentrao is the fact that we're not really addressing Evra's defensive liability by signing him. I mean, Evra's saving grace for the past two seasons has been his ability in joining attacks and getting in behind defences by working well with the left winger, he surely hasn't been picked because of his defensive work. If we get Coentrao he might be a better alternative to Buttner in terms of going forward, but he's hardly a marked improvement to address the defensive frailty at LB.

I dunno, if it's just a loan deal then I suppose it at least gives us a viable alternative to Evra, but long-term I'd sooner wish United to look for someone far more equipped at the defensive aspect of LB, in addition to being serviceable in joining attacks.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Give Matic to Benfica for free. Don't enforce any buy back clause. So buy him back for £21m 3 years later. Fantastic business...

Would be happy with him to come in though. Would boost our chances of winning the league a lot. Can't do nothing for us in Europe as he's cup-tied. Still think we'll finish at least 3rd without signings this January, so I don't care if we don't bring in anyone and wait till summer.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Now Di Marzio is also saying Anderson is close to signing for Fiorentina, to be honest i'd rather another midfielder be brought in before current ones go out


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/chelsea-transfer-news-juan-mata-3011170

:lol


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

don't go Ando, this means more game time for the afro turnstile when he's fit :jay


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*Not SUPER ANDERSON :jose Not a fan of selling squad depth in January where it's unlikely we'll replace him.

Coentrao I'd be fine with on loan for the rest of the season. It's not fixing the problem at all and I'd honestly prefer Evra because at least you know what you're getting with him going forward. Much prefer him as 2nd choice to Buttner though. If we sign him as a permanent replacement for Evra then I don't know what to say.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



haribo said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/chelsea-transfer-news-juan-mata-3011170
> 
> :lol


I see Pep has cleverly identified our weakness in midfield.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Coentrao wouldn't be bad, good going forward but no improvement defensively over Evra. However he's probably got more legs in him to track back quicker than Evra currently does, which would help somewhat.

shame Ando cant get a look in when Average Clev has played like a million games, Fellaini is a donkey and Fletcher hasn't played much fitba in the last 2 years.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jan/12/west-ham-joleon-lescott-manchester-city?CMP=twt_gu

90k a week. Fucking hell.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

was worth every penny in 2011-12. he and vinny had an excellent understanding. he just isnt good enough to play in our current set up, he isn't good at reading the play in the high line. he'd be much better at a club that plays deeper

if west ham want to pay his wages then go right ahead. stupid contracts are west ham's game.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

90k a week for a club in West Ham's position is madness. They've already got a bunch of plodders on high wages.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

They always get themselves in these daft positions with contracts and still get relegated.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Moyes is at the Juve vs Cagliari game, and Phil Neville is at the Rayo Vallecano vs Getafe game

Rumour is that Moyes is watching Davide Astori


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



united_07 said:


> Moyes is at the Juve vs Cagliari game, and Phil Neville is at the Rayo Vallecano vs Getafe game
> 
> Rumour is that Moyes is watching Davide Astori


We've been rumoured to be in for him since we got promoted. I also heard you may be after Banega, another we have wanted for a while.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Ali Dia said:


> We've been rumoured to be in for him since we got promoted. I also heard you may be after Banega, another we have wanted for a while.


Its known that Moyes is a fan of Banega, he was about to sign him at Everton but the deal collapsed because he couldnt get a work permit


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Jan Hagen ‏@PortuBall 9m
> Breaking: RTS, Serbian TV, reveals that Nemanja Matic to Chelsea is a done deal. Matic will travel to London on Tuesday to join CFC' squad.


Retweeted by Tony Barrett of The Times


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Sky saying they've put in a bid as well, midfield of Luiz/Mikel/Ramires/Matic/Lampard incoming /stokesea.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

So next season:

Courtois
Azpi Mangala Terry Shaw
Pogba Matic
Willian Oscar Hazard
Rooney​
Cech, Luiz, Ivanovic, Ramires, Van Ginkel, Schurrle, Lukaku

Retaining the Premier League title incoming

:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

You think you won't sign more attacking mids? :banderas


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Shamoon Hafez
> ‏@ShamoonHafez
> David Moyes, spotted in Sardinia, told Italian media yesterday:"I'm here on vacation, no special observations or transfer operations." #MUFC


:lmao guess he goes on vacation with jimmy lumsden usually then


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



DwayneAustin said:


> Retweeted by Tony Barrett of The Times


RTS is not even close to a reliable source. This is probably the first time they said any rumor about any of the transfers of Serbian players.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

New Arsenal signing!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



BoJaNNNNN said:


> RTS is not even close to a reliable source. This is probably the first time they said any rumor about any of the transfers of Serbian players.


Apologies, friend. I have been busy lately and so I haven't been quite able to keep up to date on who are the most reliable Serbian ITKs for dem scoopz. 

It'll probably happen anyway :terry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

everyone's favourite teletubby, anderson, has signed for fiorentina


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Sad day. I was hoping he'd start against us in a month or so.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

de bruyne has signed with wolfsburg, 5 and a half year deal for 20 mil


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Synaesthesia said:


> Read some reports last week that QPR and Norwich were interested in Jonas Gutierrez and now he's posted some messages on twitter that pretty much implies he's played his last game for us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joined Norwich on loan






You're welcome Andre


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I'm a bit upset De Bruyne is already leaving. He was really impressive during preseason, and I wanted to see him make an impact this season. It was a mixture of too many players in similar positions, and him not also looking great in the few opportunities he had. Seems like a sound kid, hopefully he does well at Wolfsburg. 

Going after Matic for big money after letting him go is lol, but I'll take him. Don't know much about him, but anything to improve that poverty midfield of ours.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Don't see the point in Chelsea selling De Bruyne and buying Matic.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

^ Matic is a Defensive midfielder.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*










*guy in the background has some evil fucking intentions.*


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

soon.jpg


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Welp, there's half a dozen takeaway shops in Manchester up shit creek. 

Shame it never really worked out for him, because when things clicked he looked the sort of player United could do with. I still remember being so impressed with the Hargreaves/Anderson combination away at Arsenal and Liverpool in the 07/08 season and it's a shame he never really progressed and would have moments of sublime skill in amongst poor performances and long injury spells


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Stevie May said:


> ^ Matic is a Defensive midfielder.


:/ always thought he was an attacking mid.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

the talk is that the anderson deal will be a loan to the end of the season, and then a €6.5m option


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Never liked Anderson. But I wouldn't get rid of him unless we've got someone lined up, who we're guaranteed to sign.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*There's a quality player inside Anderson somewhere. We just never got it out of him. Not sure why we're letting any CM's go out though.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

He was so good in his first season. Voted the best young player in Europe that year.

Injuries took their toll on him. His game was all about that change of pace in midfield, where he would go on crazy runs, he was an excellent dribbler, but really seemed to lose his explosiveness after those knee injuries. Probably a factor in his weight gain too, but I think that was just down to a lack of professionalism, which was another issue with him.

Incredibly likeable guy though and seemed to be very popular in the dressing room. He probably should have been more determined to get games, shocked he didn't look to move on sooner. He's still better than Cleverley.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

He was an attacking midfielder before he came to United. Ferguson for some reason felt the need to turn him into a central midfielder though. Never reached the potential that he was said ot have after that.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Seabs said:


> *There's a quality player inside Anderson somewhere. We just never got it out of him. Not sure why we're letting any CM's go out though.*


To be fair, there's also a lot of other stuff inside Anderson. Mainly food.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



ZOMBO said:


>


:lmao


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

http://www1.skysports.com/football/...ic-confirms-he-is-leaving-benfica-for-chelsea

Nice.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

pro: guidetti gets some much needed game time in a real league
con: i'll have to watch stoke games.

his loan means either assaidi or ireland has completed a prem move to the stokies too


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

SSN were saying Ireland was close on a perm last night. (just flashed up its confirmed there, so ya)

Poyet seemed to mention that the deadline for calling Ki back passed recently, but Huw Jenkins came out and said Swansea have the option to recall if they want all the way up till the 31st, which would be a massive dick move on their behalf anyway after Laudrups came out and said recalling Ki would be bad for all parties given how much he likes it here. Hopefully its more Jenkins telling Swansea fans what they want to hear since I recall a similar clause in the Danny Rose deal last year where about halfway through January MoN and AvB said that Rose couldn't be called back.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Grant Holt is apparently signing on loan for Villa...amazed that this one has been glossed over so far. Lambert is either going to end up looking like a genius or a mentalist depending on Holt's attitude. He's certainly not a clogger like some love to believe, but he's certainly an awful trainer and a terrible pro. Lambert is the only manager who has managed to get Holt acting like a top pro in his career though, but can lightning strike twice?



Green Light said:


> Joined Norwich on loan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure what to make of this signing. Just 6 goals and 10 assists in 145 prem appearances, so he's certainly not going to address our lack of creativity/end product in the final third. However, he made more tackles than any other winger in the prem last season. Sounds like a typical Hughton signing, aka MOAR DEFENDING









Still, it's a loan so no real harm done seeing as he can cover a few positions (full back, wing, central midfield) while we're struggling with injuries.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> pro: guidetti gets some much needed game time in a real league
> con: i'll have to watch stoke games.
> 
> his loan means either assaidi or ireland has completed a prem move to the stokies too


*I'm going to break his legs so it doesn't matter anyway. He has no idea what he's arriving to :moyes2*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

why would you break the legs of your local's best striker seabs?

you sound like you have some pent up HATRED


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Linked again with Rakitic from Sevilla. I'd much rather have him than M'vila


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Some folks are going into overdrive hyping up a potential Draxler deal this window. I don't see it happening, really. I'm pretty sure the release clause only becomes valid in the summer, in which case we'd need to pay more right now (maybe a good bit more at that), plus Sidney Sam doesn't actually move to Shalke until the summer either, so no replacement for the remainder of the season. Unless they bring in Holtby right now. If they do then I appreciate Spurs going out of their way to help us secure transfer targets by providing teams with replacements before spending £109 on folk + Erik Lamela. 

We don't really need Draxler in this window, anyway. Doubt any of the heavy hitters will come in until the summer. I'd be happy with something like Berbatov + Griezmann, but then I'd be happy with any striker at this point and leave the rest until the summer.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Holtby is apparently a replacement for Jones when he goes, so I don't think a Draxler move would be an end result of that. I can't see Wenger plumping up big again this season anyway.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Bring in Morata on loan until the end of the season, spend big on a striker in the summer.

Sounds good to me.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*Why do Arsenal fans keep deluding themselves into thinking Real will sell one of their only 2 strikers? You already missed your chance at a Madrid striker in the summer, get over it.*


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Sell? Who said anything about selling?

Benzema, Jese, Morata. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that's three, not two.

Morata has stated that he wants first team playing time, and would be interested in joining Arsenal. Madrid already pick Jese over Morata as the backup striker, so Morata doesn't get as much playing time. Why wouldn't Madrid loan him out? Not to mention it wouldn't even be a season long loan, AND it would probably include a fee.

Madrid have nothing to lose by loaning out Morata.

Nobody is deluded here.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Madrid are competing in the league, Champions League and the cup. They can't really afford to loan out a striker and rely on 1 experienced striker and 1 kid, regardless how talented the lid is.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Why would Morata move from Madrid's bench to Arsenal bench anyway? C'mon.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

It's not about moving from bench to bench, it's about more playing time. It's not like he wouldn't get playing time. Giroud wouldn't be starting every game if we brought him in.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

No more Real Madrid strikers to Arsenal talk in my thread plz


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

He's not going to get much playing time at Arsenal anyway. Like Moz said, Jese is just a kid too. It's not likely to happen. idk what the fascination with Morata is from Arsenal fans, but stay away from the Daily Mail and you won't see the link anymore.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Play the Pod, Wenger. Play the Pod


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

arsenal fans fawning themselves over a striker not good enough to start is pretty sad, but expected.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Draxler is Wenger's new project. A CAM turned LAM turned LW player turned CF under Wenger, or so it seems...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

not bad for a player not even at arsenal


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

no way Arsenal will splash 35m on Draxler right now. maybe in the summer.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> not bad for a player not even at arsenal


Oh yea. Schalke has completed half of Wenger's task of turning Draxler into a LW player from a CAM. Wenger will complete the trilogy. :wenger

I don't think we are willing to pay 37 million for him though. That's Gotze range.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Draxler is younger, though maybe not quite as naturally gifted. He is industrious though. Probably would be a great fit at Dortmund were he not a Schalke player.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Gazzetta says Utd want DON VITO

KOFF MOYES. Be amazed if it happened seeing as he wasn't willing to sit on Arsenals bench so idk why he'd sit on a mid table team like Utds :draper2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



General Aladeen said:


> Sell? Who said anything about selling?
> 
> Benzema, Jese, Morata. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that's three, not two.
> 
> ...


*Jese is as much of a striker as Ronaldo is. 

So yes they have 2 natural strikers. If they loan him out and Benzema misses a game they have NO STRIKERS. 

Morata wouldn't get more game time at Arsenal anyway. He'd be in the exact same position except behind Giroud rather than Benzema and Arsenal have no investment in his development. He's getting good game time coming off the bench in most matches for Real too.

But not deluded at all too think he'd join Arsenal even on loan.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

but he's from real madrid!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*Should try and get Garry Bale in on loan too. He needs some development to be at the level needed to be better than Isco and Jese. Maybe Casilas too. They have Zidane on the bench every match so surely he'd appreciate the game time that Arsenal could give him. Don't recall seeing Guti play for a while so maybe they'll be open to loaning him out too.*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Bale played for Spurs silly. He wouldn't go to Arsenal.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Leighton Baines is close to agreeing a new long-term deal to stay at Everton.

:moyes1


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Well if Southampton's owner wants to sell up, the best thing to do is sell Shaw to us for a cut price. How is it the best thing? I have no idea, but they need to do it, they will do it and they are just going to have to accept it, I'm afraid.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Thinking/hoping we'll get Morata on loan isn't deluded (I don't think we will btw, nor am I really that fussed about it either way), but it's very unlikely. Benzema is of course prone to spells where he goes and shits the bed multiple games on the trot, so that would leave Jese for Carlo to look to. And there's almost no chance he'll allow that to be the case (nothing against Jese or anything, he's a sound homie). I guess Morata would maybe get more game time here than he is in Madrid, but probably not enough for it to make much difference in the end, anyway.

Bunch of places still hyping up a Draxler deal (even more so than yesterday). I'm forever sceptical so I don't really see it, especially not in this window, but I do think there's at least a chance Wenger will shell out 30+ milly for someone in the summer (pay the release fee for Diego Costa, nukka). He's had a taste of spending the big bucks already. He seems like he has an addictive personality, so like any good tweaker I imagine he'll be looking for his next kick soon. I personally hope he buys Paul Kokchesky for £38 million while cooking baked beans and frozen peas in the same pot. This is what tweakers do. This is known.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

benfica have announced the sale of matic for 25 mil euro


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Grant Holt :usangle


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*BAINES *










Barkley is close to signing his new contract, too. Apparently he's getting 5 years added onto his current contract.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Contract extension means shit. If Chelsea or City or United come with an offer in the summer then Everton is going to sell.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Wagg said:


> Contract extension means shit. If Chelsea or City or United come with an offer in the summer then Everton is going to sell.


Maybe, but if we follow that line of thinking: Barkley with 5+ years on his contract will sell for many, many, many millions more than Barkley with 2 years on his contract.

Also, coming in with 'an offer' doesn't guarantee we will sell, we proved that in the summer.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

With Barkley on a long contract, it at least gives Everton the option of saying 'look, give us another year, and if the same offer stands next summer we'll let you go'. That's the benefit of a longer contract. It doesn't preclude a club from selling, but it does give them more leverage.

EDIT - As for Morata, he'd probably get more game time with us than at Madrid, but Ancelotti won't want to let him go. He mightn't be playing much now, but if Benzema goes down injured in February he'll become very important, so it really does seem like a no brainer to me that he won't be coming.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Also that ^^

Back on transfer news, Everton have confirmed Jelavic has signed for Hull. They announced it as 'undisclosed' but it's £5.5m up front with the potential to reach £7.5mil.

That's over £40mil we've made on 3 transfers this season. I'd like to say it would be spent on improving the squad or bringing Rooney home, maybe throwing it at Chelsea for Lukaku but it'll just vanish in the air like the other "operating costs".


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Toss it at RVP. He'll be wanting to jump shit soon enough.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Take him. Danny boy has put him to shame this season.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

THE GOAT set to renew. Best young defender in the world, and he's ours. 










pls


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Egame obviously considers Phil Jones a midfielder.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Can we Draxler now?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Mikey Damage said:


> Can we Draxler now?


He's injured.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*










BREAKING NEWS: Anderson rejects Fiorentina for Liverpool switch


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Tom Ince to Monaco? Wha...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

just seen the stat that Anderson has only started and finished 19 games in 7 years in the league


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



united_07 said:


> just seen the stat that Anderson has only started and finished 19 games in 7 years in the league


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Looks like the Coentrao deal could be moving closer as reports that Madrid have reached a deal for Moreno


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

come January 31st you'll still be saying that


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Basically, you're gonna buy Leon Osman for £32m to solve the Man United midfield crisis.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



united_07 said:


> Looks like the Coentrao deal could be moving closer as reports that Madrid have reached a deal for Moreno


Hector Moreno the centre back??


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



ROUSEY said:


> Hector Moreno the centre back??


Alberto Moreno, the left back.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Knowshon Moreno, they need some strength at the back.

Dat new Madrid away kit. And logo.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



united_07 said:


> Alberto Moreno, the left back.


Ahhh gotcha, I was a bit confused there.

Looks like somebody has already edited Moreno's wiki though :lmao 



> Alberto Moreno Pérez (Spanish pronunciation: [alˈβerto moˈɾeno ˈpeɾeθ]; born 5 July 1992) is a Spanish professional footballer who plays for Real Madrid as a left back.


If it's on Wiki then it must be happening, time to lump the house on it..


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

http://espnfc.com/news/story/_/id/1682896/arsenal-hire-new-head-sport-science?cc=5739

Our first signing this year :wenger


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

He will lead us to Premier League title :wenger


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Not Stephen Dank. No buys.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Brendan meeting with Henry today apparently.

WHERE'S THE DONUT MONEY JOHN????


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

:lmao there is no chance Tom Ince gets signed by Monaco. Hilarious journalism.

all these crappy "INSERT PLAYER has been backed to join INSERT CLUB after a string of bets" type transfer stories are also lulzworthy.

EGame when will Barca Ter Stegen?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*










....and breathe out


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*






A sad day...:sad:

Should have been Cleverley...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Bertrand joins BRAVE VILLA on loan.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

So Ji went to Ausburg yesterday (for 500k. PDC veto'd a 5mil offer from dortmund in the summer, thanks for that) and Dortmunds just announced that he's joining them in the summer. Wish him the best, shame it never came off for him here but PDC shattered his confidence and the fans weren't keen on him missing a couple of chances early in the season so it was never going to work out for him really. Just a shame we couldn't make more money from the deal. Hopefully we do better w/ his brother KIIIIII.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

This is going to set back our plan for JI, KI, LI, MI etc dominance at Sunderland.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Irish Jet said:


> A sad day...:sad:
> 
> Should have been Fellaini...


corrected

but yes, SUPER ANDERSON to carry Fiorentina to Serie A :banderas


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*










finally a signing with the classiest looking energy drink can i've ever seen


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

what a bunch of happy fellas 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

it's a serious drink for serious people


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Joe Hart looks like he's getting the Hopoate.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



BkB Hulk said:


> This is going to set back our plan for JI, KI, LI, MI etc dominance at Sunderland.


You can count on SI too.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



united_07 said:


> just seen the stat that Anderson has only started and finished 19 games in 7 years in the league


Remember that weird mod that used to post here years ago, that had an anderson obsession. He must be crying into his Anderson pillows in his mam's attic right now.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



CyberWaste said:


> Remember that weird mod that used to post here years ago, that had an anderson obsession. He must be crying into his Anderson pillows in his mam's attic right now.


that would be THE MAN WHO WAS NEVER WRONG aka Role Model


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

There used to be talk of Anderson being better than Fabregas on here. Pretty amazing in hindsight. Also ironic that Anderson is stuck playing the position Cesc should be playing and Cesc is stuck playing the position Anderson should be playing.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

tbf Ando looked boss alongside Hargreaves when we played Arsenal and also Liverpool.

then he must've been introduced to dat British fast food


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



#dealwithit said:


> There used to be talk of Anderson being better than Fabregas on here. Pretty amazing in hindsight. Also ironic that Anderson is stuck playing the position Cesc should be playing and Cesc is stuck playing the position Anderson should be playing.


by the looks of things he gets stuck in a lot of things


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

:lmao


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I remember back in 2006 or 2007 when everyone (press, fans) said that Anderson will be Brazil next megastar. :ti


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*Anderson had tons of potential and should have been a much better player than he ended up being though tbf. It's not like the praise at the time was unwarranted. *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Yes he genuinely was. In 2008 he looked like he was destined to become a star player.

Knee injuries took away his explosiveness, which killed his game. I remember the league cup game against 2009 where he pretty one-two'd half the pitch before stting up Tevez, it was absolutely class. He used to go on awesome runs pretty much every game. The 2009 CL final seemed to kill his confidence too.

Edit: here's that goal:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Seabs said:


> *Anderson had tons of potential and should have been a much better player than he ended up being though tbf. It's not like the praise at the time was unwarranted. *


also had tons of food

Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 1m
Sky Sources: Sunderland director of football Roberto De Fanti to leave the club in the next 24 hours #SSN

lel shep


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

It is true that he was an incredible prospect when he was younger. In fact I think what really hurt his career early on was his leg break at Porto. That injury robbed him of his amazing turn of speed and he became less of a dribbling creative player and more of a midfield cog in the machine. Even just as a cog, he was still good, but it seems as though he hasn't been living an athlete's lifestyle and he's just gotten worse. Hopefully he can be reinvigorated at Fiorentina, because I think there is still a player there, even if he'll never be the World beater he once could have been.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Anderson has bigger hips than Pamela Anderson.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*










:lmao anderson a while ago


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Posting to get fancy new userbar.

How bout dem transfers, eh? etc


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Don't understand where all this talk of Draxler being a CF for us if we signed him, not that I think he will in January.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



DA said:


> Posting to get fancy new userbar.
> 
> How bout dem transfers, eh? etc


Nice name. 














LOL


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Champions League Final BERTRAND.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Isn't DA an abbreviation for 'Double Anal'? 

Doesn't surprise me in the least that he chose that name.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Got the idea after finding one of yer ma's vids on the internet

WOAT



ROUSEY said:


> Nice name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KOFF


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

DA being the whipping boy, CGS is delighted it's not him. Bet he gets involved too and says you've got a siht nmae.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> also had tons of food
> 
> Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 1m
> Sky Sources: Sunderland director of football Roberto De Fanti to leave the club in the next 24 hours #SSN
> ...


probably b/c we completely fucked up the ji thing amongst others :draper2 it isn't sunderland unless we sack as many people as we can i guess. someone who isn't an agent for DoF next pls.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



DA said:


> Posting to get fancy new userbar.
> 
> How bout dem transfers, eh? etc


You're nmae is shit mate :side:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

you're a good sport (sprot).


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



CGS said:


> You're *nmae *is shit mate :side:


:draper2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Daiko :hayden3

I know (nmae) was intentional, but not sure if (you're) was. :hmm:

Will probably give CGS the benefit of the doubt this time.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Daiko said:


> :draper2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*










enaldoenaldoenaldo


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

So no ANDERSON, Rooney, or Van Persie on Sunday? 

Prepare your anuses, United. :welbeck


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Rockhead said:


> So no Jones, Jones or Jones on Sunday?
> 
> Prepare your anuses, United. :welbeck


......


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

4-3 to United. Welbeck hat-trick and a last minute winner from EVRA.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

On Ando, wasn't he a CAM before he joined United? SAF played him as a CM for most of his time at United because United played with two strikers. Can't blame him losing steam. He was never a CM. Heck, even somebody with the reputation of Shinji is struggling at United. No place for CAMs it seems.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Only Sharp ViewCAMs :banderas


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Anderson looked the dogs bollocks in CM with Hargreaves during the 07/08 season, especially at Arsenal and Liverpool away. Hargreaves was obviously the tireless worker covering every pitch of grass available, whilst having a more steady position and being aware of where to occupy himself. Anderson on the other hand had the explosive energy, alongside a very dogged and determined workrate which served as a great compliment to Hargreaves. A real shame the pair of them were like bambi on ice in terms of injuries, because there was a time where that looked like a genuine partnership in the making at the heart of the team (although being fair, that entire team had a very strong balance between the defence, midfield and attack).

Consistency was his biggest problem. At his best he was a genuine creative spark in midfield, capable of a defence splitting pass or the odd run that created space for teammates. Sadly, in going for the spectacular his room for error was minimal and a few misplaced passes could draw the ire of the crowd or the manager, as opposed to someone like Cleverley who might not provide that moment of magic, yet won't be as typically wasteful on the ball and cheaply surrending possession.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Wow that's a lot of words just to say "he's fat" :steiner


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Disgraceful stuff.

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to pretend I didn't see that and focus my attention on something more deserving:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Irish Jet said:


> enaldoenaldoenaldo
















Spread your wings and fly, you fat fuck.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

big rumour that even though he's had a medical at west ham, lacina traore will join everton on loan


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

yeah, that'd make sense, an almost identical player to Lukaku incase BIG ROMELU needs a rest

oh dem tabloids :banderas


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> *Bayern sets its sights on Piqué*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.marca.com/2014/01/17/en/football/international_football/1389990228.html


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

well everton did just sell a striker


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I would rather keep potatohead at the moment. He's been better in the past 3-4 months than the past 2 years combined.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Guardiola has the easiest job in the world.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

De Bruyne officially joins Wolfsburg now. Good luck to the guy.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Kevin de Bruyne has revealed how he 'lost his joy' at Chelsea


Jose, what a GRINCH. :jose


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

He didn't get a fair chance, tbf. However, he is not better than Hazard, Mata, Oscar and Willian, so it was always going to be tough for him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

maybe moureen is sucking the JOY~! out of players so he can be the happy one


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Looking forward to 'Helping Mourinho discover Xmas JOY~!' being someone's name come Christmas this year.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Remy Cabella is set to join Newcastle United “this winter” - according to his father.
> 
> Hector Cabella, who also acts as his agent, says that the Magpies are in negotiations over a £12.3million move from Montpellier.
> 
> ...


http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/spor...ws/remy-cabella-join-newcastle-united-6525689

Soon.

Apparently Jermaine Defoe said he was "happy to be in the USA" during his press conference for Toronto :avb3


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I think the funniest part about that Pique article was the fact that David Luiz was branded WORLD CLASS by dat journalist :banderas

Bayern don't really need anyone tbh, Badstuber will be back shortly, plus they already have Dante, Van Buyten (guess he's retiring), Boateng and Kirchhoff will be back after his loan with Schalke.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Plus Guardiola is in the process of turning Contento into a CB


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

really? lel


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> “I don’t see an issue when it comes to signing players, not judging by my trips and the things I’m hearing. The amount of big players who want to join United is incredible. Maybe players want to go for the money to other clubs, but if you asked them where they really want to be, what club they’d really like to wear the badge of, they want to wear the badge of Manchester United. Players are not looking at the share price. What they’re looking at is the club, what it stands for in football terms.”



cant wait till all these signings then......:moyes1


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I think Moyes will come good but it's gonna be a good couple of years and a lot of money until then mind.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*WHO THE IN THE NAME OF HOLY FUCK GAVE MY THREAD ONLY ONE STAR???????????????????????????????*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Moyes just stop talking pls.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



DA said:


> *WHO THE IN THE NAME OF HOLY FUCK GAVE MY THREAD ONLY ONE STAR???????????????????????????????*


lol 2 star thread creator :hayden3


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> @GFN_France: Montpellier manager Rolland Courbis has announced he hopes another club other than Newcastle tries to sign Remy Cabella. #MHSC #NUFC
> 
> @GFN_France: Montpellier manager Rolland Courbis also went on to say that Newcastle 'is not a big club.' #NUFC #MHSC #Cabella
> 
> ...


:berried


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



DA said:


> *WHO THE IN THE NAME OF HOLY FUCK GAVE MY THREAD ONLY ONE STAR???????????????????????????????*


Me, although it was only after you posted this and I realised you could actually rate threads.

:moyes2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I also gave this thread 1 star mainly because DA(fucking LOL @ that name) started it.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

The mirror are saying Moyes wants to get Coleman, "who he rates more highly than current right-back Fabio", :moyes1

:lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

The Mirror are getting pathetic.

2 years they tried to sell Baines and now he's signing the new long-term contract, they've changed their target to Seamus. 

Even then they butcher the story.. Oh, and....



> The Everton boss has been blown away by Coleman’s progress this season and is ready to rip up his current contract – signed just 12 months ago – and replace it with an improved £65,000-a-week deal.
> 
> Man United chief Moyes has been linked with a move for the full-back – who signed for just £60,000 five years ago – but a source close to Martinez said: “Money talks to an extent but unless bidding starts at £25m, clubs are wasting their time.”


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

:lmao @ someone possibly being better than Fabio.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Tottenham to ramp up their interest in £28million Marco Reus this summer if wage bill is eased


http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...transfer-news-marco-reus-3035696#.UtuozBBs5D8

:banderas


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

:banderas

That sounds so ridiculous on so many levels


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



united_07 said:


> The mirror are saying Moyes wants to get Coleman, "who he rates more highly than current right-back Fabio", :moyes1
> 
> :lmao


No idea what's funny about this. Fabio is a right back naturally, given that he's fucking shit at left back and Coleman is easily better even when you take his goals away

Unless it's just funny that we are apparently interested in another Everton lad.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I think it's funny because pointing out that he's better than Fabio is like pointing out that he's better than Buttner at the fitba. Stating the absolute obvious while not even mentioning that we have another RB in Rafael. But yeah, we're signing Seamus Coleman to replace Fabio. He'll get on in the odd COC game while watching Jones and Smalling fill in when Rafa's injured.

The article obviously meant Rafael.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Oh I actually didn't see the current part. Apologies.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Monaco striker Lacina Traore is to have a medical ahead of a move to Everton, according to Sky Sports sources.
> 
> The 6ft 8ins striker looked set to join West Ham last week, and even had a work permit granted, but Sam Allardyce missed out on Ivory Coast international who now looks to be on his way to Merseyside.
> 
> ...


Poor West Ham :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Hopefully this was the only chance WHU have of bringing in a striker and it's the final nail in their coffin. Hope them and that fat headed twat in charge go down.










Here he is in a Tesco in Liverpool...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

That's one big fucker, him and lukaku :jones


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Reports coming out of French TV channel Canal+ suggest PSG and Newcastle have reached an agreement for the transfer of midfielder Yohan Cabaye.
> 
> The Frenchman came close to a summer move to Arsenal and has also been linked with Manchester United.
> 
> Canal+ claim a €26m fee has been agreed, subject to Newcastle signing Montpellier star Remy Cabella first.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PLS NO NOT YOHAN
















I don't know if there is anyone on here who watches that poverty French league but from what I've seen of Cabella he doesn't look like a natural replacement for Cabaye, not one bit.

Can't they take Marveaux or Gosling or Obertan or Shola instead? :jose


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Swansea City are holding talks with Middlesbrough over Rhys Williams, Sky Sports understands.
> 
> The Premier League outfit have been long-term admirers of the Australian international, who is product of Boro's acclaimed academy.
> 
> ...


Aussie in the Premier League. :hb :hb

Equally at home in central midfield is being a bit generous, but he would be a good signing for Swansea. They need cover in several areas, and Rhys provides it. Hopefully he gets some game time at CB though, because that's where he's playing for the NT now.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

They'll either put him in midfield or use that to push amat forward more like they have lately. Swansea are mega low in the middle atm b/c all their journos want them to recall Ki. Hopefully this puts that to bed as well as confirming laudrup clearly doesn't like/rate him.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Amat was horrible in midfield against Spurs, so it wouldn't surprise me if Williams starts there. I would rather him move back to CB eventually when Canas returns, but idk if he'll get a game there.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

vucinic-guarin straight swap happening apparently. vucinic has said goodbye to his team mates

tiago ilori loaned to granada


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 33m
> #LFC today confirmed that defender Tiago Ilori has joined La Liga side Granada on loan until the end of the season.


News

Edit: Didn't see Kiz's edit.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Surely we could have used him rather than Kolo and Skrtel. Surely


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

:brodgers


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> MailOnline Sport ‏@MailSport 25m
> Sir Alex Ferguson is understood to have called PSG manager Laurent Blanc to check on Edinson Cavani's situation. More to follow... #mufc


wonder if he's told Moyes first :fergie


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Bild reporting Madrid want Muller for 45 mil?

:lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I doubt the Cavani story is true, but at this stage I'm just imagining everyone gathered round a blackboard trying to identify where it's all gone wrong for United, with all the players too afraid to address the elephant in the room and point to the glaring weakness in midfield, with Moyes, Ferguson & co trying to deliberate on getting a better LB or centre forward.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

is this the same cavani at a top club scoring goals for fun?

very dumb rumour.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

:lmao as if there's any chance to Cavani joining Utd. He'd cost more than the 60m or whatever PSG paid for him, plus his wages would be off the charts.

PSG wouldn't sell him anyway, probably a nothing story. Worst rumour ever tbh.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

what i do enjoy is this fantasy that top clubs trade top talents amongst themselves. it's very rare. aguero's meant to have gone back to spain ever since he arrived. he signed a 5 year deal + extensions. shrek leaving, benzema leaving, mata leaving, alonso leaving, it just so rarely actually happens. yet papers still run with it due to the big names just to sell papers, and what's more is people take them as gospel.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

It amuses me how people treat a newspaper story as automatic fact. Amount of times my mates have said 'x is off to ....' and the source is the back page of the Mirror is staggering. Yes Jack, why on earth would a tabloid paper print an interesting story with little substance and plausible deniability when it doesn't happen? Perish the thought!

Edit: but Kiz PSG selling Cavani to United wouldn't be top clubs trading between themselves :side: (it hurts less when us United fans do the self-depricating)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Edit: but Kiz PSG selling Cavani to United wouldn't be top clubs trading between themselves :side: (it hurts less when us United fans do the self-depricating)


you stop that right now and let everyone else take shots at United being WOAT. We all deserve it :side:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> vucinic-guarin straight swap happening apparently. vucinic has said goodbye to his team mates





> Tancredi Palmeri ‏@tancredipalmeri 1h
> JUST IN: INTER STOPPED GUARIN-VUCINIC DEAL AFTER FANS REACTION!





> Gabriele Marcotti ‏@Marcotti 19m
> Backlash from Inter fans put the Guarin-Vucinic swap on hold, at least for now. Sometimes the masses wiser than their leaders.


Looks like shit's going down in Italeh


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Rush said:


> you stop that right now and let everyone else take shots at United being WOAT. We all deserve it :side:












My rebuttal.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

fuck. i really wanted vucinic. 

if arsene doesnt bring in a quality backup striker, i'ma be mad.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Buy Kevin Volland.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Juve and another CM :draper2


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*










Guarin signing the contract. Looks like Vucinic deal is off (to Arsenal). Surely we must bid for Quagliarella or Berbatov now? I would even take Eduardo at this stage.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*










doubt it would happen, but if it is possible Woodward shouldnt be fucking around about paying that price


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

That's a ridiculously high figure after having not played this season.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*It's high but he's also proven quality in the league and only 25. It's a lot but we're not in a position to turn our noses up at it considering our current position. Plus he's exactly what we need and would improve our team overnight for sure. Trading Rooney for Mata is just the most obviously mutually beneficial move to all parties though and I'll be amazed if it hasn't happened by September 2014.*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

It's not that high. I'd say he's worth £30m or so and selling to United is bound to bump the price.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

It may be high, but there would be other teams who would have no problem paying that price.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*High and good value don't mean the same thing btw.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



ArnoldTricky said:


> That's a ridiculously high figure after having not played this season.


It's not like he has lost ability or been injured. So there's no reason for his value to go down. I doubt the transfer happens now though.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Go gazump it Brendan. :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

If Fellaini is worth 27m then mata is easily worth nearly 40. Won't happen though imo either chelsea won't sell to us or he'll go to PSG.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

We stadium now. 

No new signing for the next 7 years.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

If Kevin de Bruyne managed to go for like 17m or whatever, then World Cup winning, CL winning, Chelsea Player of the Year Award winning, world class Juan Mata shouldn't have much trouble going for double that.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

As much as I love Mata as a player, that would be such a strange signing. Doesn't make a lot of sense for either club.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Your avatar looks like a video shrine, DA


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Irish Jet said:


> As much as I love Mata as a player, that would be such a strange signing. Doesn't make a lot of sense for either club.


:bosh


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Man U are 7th in the league and have pretty much lost their championship and could risk not even making champions league. In that situation if Mata is available it makes more than enough sense to go for him.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Mata should just go to BUYern Munich.

He can be a ****** with the rest of those Spanish outcasts over there.

Edit: Not Pep.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Still gotten to over 7-0


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

The reason I don't think it makes sense is because, as Neville alluded to earlier he simply doesn't fit in our team when all are fit. He's not a natural winger, he's not a central midfield, so unless we're going to overhaul our style of play or drop either Rooney/RVP you'll be playing your record signing out of position. It would make perfect sense if Rooney was going the other way, as it would also show why there's incentive for Chelsea to sell him. The last thing Chelsea want to do is help United back into the CL places, so while the fee is huge, I think they'd rather take a smaller fee to send him elsewhere rather than giving United a potential route to rejuvenation, or else they just really don't rate Mata all that highly.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I don't want that signing to go through. I'd rather we sell Mata abroad. Wouldn't feel right seeing him week in and week out in another prem team :jose.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*We could make Mata and Rooney work together by having a front 3 behind RVP all interchanging positions. I'd be surprised if we ended up with both players anyway. *


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Seabs said:


> *We could make Mata and Rooney work together by having a front 3 behind RVP all interchanging positions. I'd be surprised if we ended up with both players anyway. *


We should be doing that anyway it would also suit kagawa.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Nah, that wouldn't work. No room for Valencia in the team to ping in useless crosses. Unless Moyesy moves him to right back. :moyes2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



BkB Hulk said:


> Nah, that wouldn't work. No room for Valencia in the team to ping in useless crosses. Unless Moyesy moves him to right back. :moyes2


Of course need valencia or young in the side.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

From le10 sport via google translate



> In lack of playing time at Newcastle, Hatem Ben Arfa seek a way out. The French, who has never hidden his desire to move to PSG could see his wish fulfilled by Mundo Deportivo.
> 
> Hatem Ben Arfa will he leave Newcastle this winter? In lack of playing time at Newcastle, the French seek an exit. An amazing destination could accommodate the ex-Lyonnais in the coming weeks. Indeed, a Ligue 1 would be willing to make an effort to repatriate as soon as Ben Arfa in France ...
> 
> ...


Looks like we're becoming a feeder club for PSG. They can take my Cabaye BUT THEY WILL NEVER TAKE MY HATEM

Hilarious to think he might get more time playing for PSG than he would here. Good enough for PSG but not good enough Alan Pardiola. LOL.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Lol at these United fools thinking they have a chance of signing Mata. Everyone knows he's going to Southampton on loan.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

If Mata is actually available to be sold within the league (which I really do doubt) then I'll be disappointed if we don't give it a go. It's no secret we can splash the cash when the situation presents itself.

Though Chelsea will probably see as a rival and simply refuse to sell to us.

Also where's the new DM Brendan?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

None of you all are getting Mata this January, so just behave. BEHAVE YOURSELVES.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

why not. Mata, Salah, M'Vila, Matuidi, Shaw. Spend all the moneys like its FM Brendan :argh:


Really need a new DM, and also for Sakho to stay fit. Oh and for Kelly to play over the shite we have.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

i think if you're ever playing a front 3 containing any of wolbock/januzaj/young/valencia you can probably squeeze mata in there somehow.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Irish Jet said:


> As much as I love Mata as a player, that would be such a strange signing. Doesn't make a lot of sense for either club.


RVP

Mata - Rooney - Wunderkind​
Fuck sense.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Mata wouldn't be a bad replacement for Ben Arfa.

Maybe we could get him on loan :hmm:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

much like we wouldn't sell Rooney to another EPL club, Chelsea wont do the same with Mata as it strengthens your rivals, which you just don't want to do.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Renegade™ said:


> much like we wouldn't sell Rooney to another EPL club, Chelsea wont do the same with Mata as it strengthens your rivals, which you just don't want to do.


Not rivals :moyes6


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

they once were :jay


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Best United can hope for along with us and Soton is that prestigious eighth place trophy.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Green Light said:


> Best United can hope for along with us and Soton is that prestigious eighth place trophy.


Hey if it means no europa then fine and vidic and rafael will do their best so we don't get in through fairplay :moyes3


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Add Debuchy to that list. I'm sure Tiote will get himself sent off a few times before the end of the season too. Nutter.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Chelsea have played us twice, we still have to play their title rivals, José sells us Mata who strengthens us, we take points off City and Arsenal, Chelsea win the league.

José, the cerebral assassin.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Jose is much more likely to sell us Mata. My sources tell me he is close friends with Pardiola. Both are silver foxes, apparently they go out on the pull togetther. Mata could learn a lot sitting next to Shola on the bench.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Slient Alarm said:


> RVP
> 
> Mata - Rooney - Wunderkind​
> Fuck sense.


I'd love to see this by the way, I just don't think it fits with what Moyes wnats (Fuck knows what that is). I mentioned this before that I'd have liked to see him try that formation with Kagawa, with a more narrow look and all players given freedom to roam around the striker, but he's never tried it, has always played with at least one traditional winger.

I really would like Mata though. Such a classy likeable player as well as being a fucking GOAT. I'd still take him over Rooney.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

De Gea
Rafael - Jones - Smalling - Shaw
Gundogan - Vidal
Januzaj - Mata - Reus
RVP

Clearly plausible.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

utterly ridiculous that

smalling at cb? christ. the minds of some people.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Why would you keep Rafael?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

because he's good?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Agreed re. Rafael. Bit of a tit with his reckless challenges when things go all pete tong, but he's an integral aspect of our attacking play and he's improved tremendously over the course of three years defensively to ensure he's not just an attacking right back. 

Agreed on United being wise to potentially try 4-2-3-1. I know United have traditionally played with width, but either sign better wingers alongside Januzaj or old yeller that style of play because it's just not consistently effective with Valencia, Young and Nani. Obviously a centre midfielder would be essential if we were to adopt that formation, preferably someone capable of sitting yet imposing themselves in a challenge (guessing Vidal does the trick there).


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Yeah I cant understand people writing Rafael off just because of one tackle. Saw an article on the guardian website saying Rafael was one of the worst performing United players of the season, even rating him lower than Buttner.

Perhaps it will take Smalling and Jones playing right back again for people to realise Rafael is the far better right back choice.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

LOL at the idea of selling Rafael, he's one of the best players at the club. Injuries have hurt him this season but I wouldn't say he's been bad at all.

That guardian article gave him the same rating as Fabio...:lmao


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

He's pretty garbage defensively tbh


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Fabio was a demigod on this forum until he made one tackle.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Chr1st0 said:


> He's pretty garbage defensively tbh


Yeah, no he's not.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

ok keep him then, he's a rich man's debuchy or maybe a poor man's debuchy though


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

He had a below par game at Chelsea defensively, being far too impatient with Hazard at times and committing himself into challenges he wasn't winning. That being said, he's not a defensive liability. He was always blessed with pace to recover, but he's progressively matured and improved his positioning and awareness so he's not just relying on his pace to compensate for being easily beaten. He's not the best RB in the world, but he's hardly putting in performances that indicate United need to look elsewhere as a matter of urgency.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I actually he done a decent job on Hazard for the most part, he was beaten badly once and then Vidic ended up blocking him off as he tried to recover. That was generally it. He should have stayed with his man on the 2nd goal, that was a bit naive, but he was still decent overall. Wasn't like he was getting exploited consistently as we see with Evra every other week. He cans till go on to be one of the best RB's in the world, needs to improve his crossing though, as does every fucking player on our team.

The Mata stuff is getting interesting, you can get odds of 10/11 on him to stay at Chelsea on StanJames. I'm sort of glad that I don't have an account there because if I did I'd probably lump on that thinking it's a win-win before he gets sold.

To PSG.

Edit: Oh shit, now out to 7/4 to stay at Chelsea, 2/5 to come to United. Smoke. Fire and all that jazz.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

There were a few times where he got a bit too tight and committed himself to a challenge Hazard was expecting, and thus able to avoid and leave Rafael for dead. He wasn't abysmal or anything, but there were a few times where he was just a bit too eager to make a challenge and found himself exposed as a result.

Rafael really is integral to United's attack though. Smalling and Jones might be solid defensive hands at RB, but it's not hard to spot how much more assured (with good reason) and natural Rafael is at advancing and linking well with Valencia or the likes of Rooney in and around the box to get in behind the defence. End product hopefully will be improved upon, but he offers a lot going forward which United are crying out for this season.

I really can't see Mata coming to United. If he's for sale you have to think they'll take a great, yet lesser offer from abroad (and given the teams with money to spend, it's not hard to see someone going in for him) as opposed to selling him to a team in the same league. Yes United won't be winning the title this season, but you're still handing them a prized asset who will drastically improve the team from a creative standpoint, and with additional purchases in the summer could be part of a rejuvenated United next season.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



WOOLCOCK said:


> He's not the best RB in the world, but he's hardly putting in performances that indicate United need to look elsewhere as a matter of urgency.


I wouldn't say a matter of urgency, was just Vader keeping Rafael I just thought, when you are dreaming you may as well dream big


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Name some world class right backs. There's not many about. All the players I named are unlikely to join but none of them impossible. Any top class right back (Lahm) would be.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Jon Flanaginho aka Flanalahm aka Flafu.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

All 6 clubs above United have a better rb


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

One do and that's City. Sagna is arguable. Coleman has been great this season but let's not get carried away there yet. Johnson is hit and miss so that's a maybe and Walker is dogshit. Ivanovic is also shite.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Vader said:


> One do and that's City. Sagna is arguable. Coleman has been great this season but let's not get carried away there yet. Johnson is hit and miss so that's a maybe and Walker is dogshit. Ivanovic is also shite.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Azpilicueta is GOAT though.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I'd take Azpilicueta over Rafael. He's GOAT.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Glen Johnson and Kyle Walker over Rafael.

:banderas

The only one I's take over Rafael right now is Zabaleta, but I'd rather have Rafa because he's younger. I'm a Seamus Coleman fanboy but he's not more talented than Rafa IMO. Walker is legitimately the worst player in all of football.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Nice counter argument. Azpilawhatever has been playing on the left so I left him out.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*










Guy on the left is the best rb in the league.

Nay, the world.

Nay, THE UNIVERSE.

I know you were talking about teams above United but we will be soon so it counts.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I was talking about Azpi as well not Ivanovic. Walker is the only one I'd be iffy about tbh

You're also forgetting about Magic Micah 8*D


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Green Light said:


> Guy on the left is the best rb in the league.
> 
> Nay, the world.
> 
> ...


lolnewcastle. Fucking 8th place. LOL POVERTY TEAMS.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Azpi hasn't tried to snap someone's leg in half so he wins by default.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I'd still only have Zabaleta over Rafael. Sagna is alright too and Azpilacueta is someone I'd not really argue against but there's no chance on the others. Like I said, I only wanted slightly realistic dream signings - none of which they are.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I'd be VERY surprised if Reus came to United.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Hey Green Light you jelly belly :brodgers




Chr1st0 said:


> All 6 clubs above United have a better rb


I laugh until cry


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> I'd be VERY surprised if Reus came to United.


I'd be surprised if any player I named did but yeah that's easily the most unlikely - as is the expenditure required for them all.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*:banderas at this Rafael debate. Only RB better than him is Zabaleta.*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

hilarious that he actually believes it too :banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I wouldn't take him over Azpilicueta. Rafael is better at attacking, but I rarely see anyone get past Azpi. WILLIAN blew past Rafael one moment on Sunday like he was Fabio or something :banderas

Helps that Azpi isn't a mental little cunt as well. He's just little :brodgers

Main point is with Azpi I know what I am going to get. With Rafael I don't know whether I'm going to get an 8/10 performance or be down to 10 men early.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Rafael has calmed down a lot, only 1 red card in the last 3 seasons. So i wouldnt usually say he was reckless.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

When he gets upset, he loses control. Seems to happen against Chelsea a lot :side:

Plus, I remember the Reading game last year when Fergie had to haul his ass off at 30 something minutes, because he couldn't control himself after getting an early yellow card. Very talented player, but he's a ticking timebomb.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

he's been much better with his temper the last few seasons. he seems to have this reputation since that Bayern game though.

yeah that Reading game we were gash defensively, lucky RVP and Rooney saved us that day


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Spaghetti Head > all other prem RBs atm


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

dont think zab or coleman have spaghetti on their heads that just sounds like a distraction.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Zabs missed a few weeks and Colemans Irish so doesn't count.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



AlexHumph said:


> Zabs missed a few weeks and Colemans Irish so doesn't count.


Steady on Nick Griffin.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



AlexHumph said:


> Zabs missed a few weeks and Colemans Irish so doesn't count.


zab and sagna have both made 18 prem starts

:banderas


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Yeah so he's missed 4 games then...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

no he's missed 3. he came off the bench in one.

not sure what that has to do with anything


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

It has to do with him missing a few weeks :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

anyways

fox sports brasil is running with dante signing for united

Rafael Hernández ‏@RafaelH117 59s
Dante: "For now I'm focused with Bayern Munich, but it's not done yet." #MUFC

what on earth


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

We've signed former FM legend Oscar Ustari on a deal till the end of the season. Left his side b/c he hasn't played all season but would be v harsh for us to drop DON VITO for him when Vito's been really really good. Least it means we haven't got to have a fourth choice keeper on the bench tomorrow since our third choice is cup tied and Westwoods out for the season.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Wouldnt believe it, apparently its just a commentator saying it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Dante: "Am I a Man Utd player? Not yet. I'm at Bayern, and I appreciate Utd's interest. But let's see what happens at the end of this month"

makes absolutely no sense on dante's end. or bayern's.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

LUIZ to Bayern :jose


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Well, unless we're getting Thiago Silva, say no to Dante leaving.

Besides being a good defender, he's also a very funny guy.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

as expected



> Juan Arango ‏@JuanG_Arango 6m
> I spoke to someone in Dante's camp just now. No knowledge of his move to United


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

yeah the way it sounded when it first came out was that he was on the screen saying that, when it was just a commentator or whatever.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Seeing Manchester Utd come up on the yellow bar on SSN on the day were linked with Juan Mata, only for it to be about Vidic's 3 games ban being upheld is about as should destroying as it gets.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Linked to every player under the sun in every window and we'll end up with some south american who isn't first team ready.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Sam Wallace ‏@SamWallaceIndy 2m
> Chelsea close to agreeing that Juan Mata can go to MUFC. But it'll take a fee close to £42m for a deal to be done goo.gl/llEIA0


http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...-united-for-fee-in-excess-of-40m-9075585.html

slightly misleading tweet, probably just trying to get hits for the article


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

We've signed a 15 year old R.O.I winger called Steven Kinsella. Both Manchester clubs, Chelsea and Spurs were after him. Roberto Martinez apparently went to Ireland in October to meet him and his family..



> Roberto Martinez has enlarged his Irish colony at Goodison Park after convincing 15-year-old Steven Kinsella to choose Everton over Manchester United.
> 
> The gifted winger – already playing for Ireland’s U17s – received a visit in Dublin from the Spaniard last October as the chase for his capture intensified.
> 
> ...


£47million we've made from transfer fees since the summer and we've signed McGeady who had 6 months on his contract remaining so cost buttons, and a 15 year old winger for nothing. Knew this would happen. 

Too many long term injuries in key positions which aren't being addressed by the higher ups due to their amazing ability to make money just vanish.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Coleman is the best RB in the league. /Irishbias.

Also, who's the dyslexia sufferer that messed up my username? "Slient" for fuck sake.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

The usual suspect


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*I haven't changed your username. 

Edit: Unless I changed it when I changed everyone's and you've only just noticed literally months later.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

This is just classic tactics to get a higher wage contract renewal. Dante and his agent are scum. But so are BUYern so they will cave.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Slient Alarm said:


> Also, who's the dyslexia sufferer that messed up my username? "Slient" for fuck sake.


Spare a moment's thought for the poster formerly known as WWE_TNA, thereafter known as TNA_WWE and hereon known as Liam Miller. His tenure on here has just been one swift kick in the plums ad nauseum.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

United better get Mata ffs


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Spare a moment's thought for the poster formerly known as WWE_TNA, thereafter known as TNA_WWE and hereon known as Liam Miller. His tenure on here has just been one swift kick in the plums ad nauseum.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Looks like one of my neighbours.

Actually....


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

apparently Balague said on revista than United and Chelsea are in negotiations over Mata, and he thinks it will be done this month. He will fit in well with Falcao, Thiago and Ander Herrera then......


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

From Sky..



> We are hearing Everton are eyeing a move for Ajax defender Ricardo van Rhijn.


Never heard of him but he's from Ajax so he has to be boss.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Mata, great player, but answer to Uniteds problems? not a chance, LB, CB, CM all need looking at before a paper cracks covering marquee buy..


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



ROUSEY said:


> From Sky..
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of him but he's from Ajax so he has to be boss.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Joel said:


>


Cannot argue with this.

AVOID AT ALL COSTS, BOBBY!




But Pienaar played for Ajax and he's bosser than boss.. 

I'M SO CONFLICTED!


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Ryan Babel though Moz.



Never go full Ryan Babel.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Sunderland have signed SANTIAGO VERGINI on loan for rest of the year. 

Interesting to see how he does in a big league, we were strongly linked to him in the summer.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Fuck me, does this Mata to United story actually have legs to it? 

*JOSE WHAT ARE YOU DOING?????????????????????????????*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

What's DA Mata? :moyes2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



DA said:


> Fuck me, does this Mata to United story actually have legs to it?
> 
> *JOSE WHAT ARE YOU DOING?????????????????????????????*


He feels sorry for us and just wants to do a good deed for a poverty club.


Look forward to moyesy saying we aren't intrested tomorrow night :moyes5


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Linked with Lars Bender (The better bender... lol) and Salzburg's Valon Berisha (Never heard of him so cool I guess)


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I don't know why, but I've just suddenly got this image of poor Kagawa desperately trying to impress Moyes in the event Mata is signed so he gets a run of games, like that episode of The Simpsons where Snowball & Santa's Little Helper start doing carnival tricks when the family is enamoured with Bart's new dog Larry.

Evil Kagawa should produce a special response if there's any validity to the story.


Edit:



> ‏@evilkagawa 12h
> 
> It no Mata who United sign, retarded mind of Moyes no have Juan clue about footballing tactic!





> @evilkagawa 4h
> 
> Mata - 15 game 0 goal Kagawa - 2011/12 - 31 game 13 goal How many Kagawa score this season you ask? I so sorry, internet stop working.


:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

:lol :kagawa


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Juan Mata at United would make me so happy. My favourite non-United player in the league by a margin. Not getting my hopes up though.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Would be shocked if the Mata deal happened. Now SSN are reporting that all parties are happy with the deal to take place.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



T-C said:


> Juan Mata at United would make me so happy. *My favourite non-United player in the league by a margin.* Not getting my hopes up though.


I actually was saying this to people last season. So fucking likeable both on the pitch and off it, like Zola. Chelsea's two bright lights in a dark room of cunts.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

You'd better edit that to include Frank Leboeuf or me and you are gonna be having words, sunshine.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I'll just get fuck you mata and fuck woodward in before he leaves for PSG.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Bald people cannot be trusted. Nevermind French bald people.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I liked Eidur and Jimmy Floyd btw.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Liam Miller said:


> I'll just get fuck you mata and fuck woodward in before he leaves for PSG.


Given Woodward's valuations of players, I'd bloody to see him have a pop on The Price is Right.



Irish Jet said:


> Bald people cannot be trusted. Nevermind French bald people.


You're speaking ill of Mike Ehrmantraut now as well, squire. This does not end well for you.

*I'll give you the quibble with the French mind you.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Gudjohnsen's actually a great shout. I'd add him and Ed de Goey's moustache but that's as far as I'll go.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

If this Mata deal happens I'll :mark: like I don't know what.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I thought we had sneijder, hazard, ander and strootman so not a chance i'm getting my hopes up over any big deal especially mata.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Everyone's talking about the possible positive effects of United signing Mata and what it would do for the rest of the squad, but then I just realised how bad an effect it would have if it were to not go through after all of this speculation, and then I realised that Chelsea might have realised this before I realised this and then realised that we're probably getting trolled.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Times and Telegraph both reporting Rooney to Real.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

If United dare do that...

We aint selling Mata this January though. We're not going to be just left with Schurrle to fill in for Oscar, Hazard and Willian.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Do it. Sell Rooney to Real. Leave us with Suarez. :suarez1


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Mata to United, Rooney to Real, Suarez to chelsea :moyes2


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Why would Chelsea want a striker? :side:

:torres


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Liam Miller said:


> Mata to United, Rooney to Real, *Suarez to chelsea* :moyes2












Would be truly shocked to see either Rooney or Mata leave before the summer.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Joel said:


> If United dare do that...
> 
> We aint selling Mata this January though. We're not going to be just left with Schurrle to fill in for Oscar, Hazard and Willian.


Get big vic back.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Fuck you Jose, sell Mata to anyone outside the league. Don't be a cunt :hmm:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Frankly we need to get big Danny Studge in his ear. If that doesn't work then just hope PSG throw all the money in the world at him


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Liam Miller said:


> Suarez to chelsea


40m + a five pound note?












EDIT: DA what in the name of fuck have you repped me with. Roy is not going to have rebound sex with Fizz after his wife's death


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



haribo said:


> 40m + a five pound note?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

besart berisha moving to the victory

just when you thought they couldn't get any more filthy, they sign the biggest cunt in the a league. suits though, they have the biggest cunt of a coach.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Good. I like Dimi Petratos and would like to see him get more time at Brisbane. Hopefully Brisbane also don't play Berisha as much for the rest of the season now.

He's taking Contreras' marquee spot, so I assume Contreras is gone from Victory at the end of the season. Hopefully Muscat doesn't sign another international CB and gives Ansell game time too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

apparently we're buying the heart soon, potentially tonight

we australian now


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Ben Lyttleton ‏@benlyt 14h
> Good news for #NUFC fans - French press say #Cabaye not keen to leave before World Cup, so #PSG turning to #Pjanic & may chuck in #Pastore
> 
> Ben Lyttleton ‏@benlyt 14h
> France Foot says Ibra & T Silva have ear of PSG pres Al-Khelaifi pre-big transfers & they don't think Cabaye 'is crucial to helping win UCL'


Big game flop Ibra pulling them backstage politics to stop Cabaye's push :HHH2 :banderas

Happy days for us though :hb



> Get French Football ‏@GFN_France 16m
> L'Equipe: Newcastle United have given up trying to sign Remy Cabella this month. #NUFC #MHSC
> Expand


Some more comments from their manager (apparently, I can't seem to find the actual article anywhere)



> ‘There is already one of us who is over there (Yanga-MBiwa) and I wish him all the best. I think that Remy deserves something else other than Newcastle. Me, personally, I would not go over there. You have to p*ss yourself over in Newcastle… in London, okay I understand.’


:banderas
:banderas


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Jesus, that manager sure as hell doesn't like Newcastle. Did he fall foul of some 18 stone topless Geordie on a Jolly Boys Outing in France somewhere?

Green Light's sig btw :lol


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

His wife got fingered on the mechanical bull in Sam Jacks bar, apparently. Proper dirty slag.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Perhaps the answer lies in another crazy adventure of Paul Gascoigne, esquire.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*In stitches at Green Light's sig.*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

At first glance I was sure it was the Mitchell brothers. Uncanny.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Mail are reporting that Mata missed training today.....

but David McDonnell, from the mirror, who has been getting team news early all the time is saying a bid hasnt been made yet,


edit: not getting excited just yet....:side:



> Matt Law ‏@Matt_Law_DT 4m
> Juan Mata has told friends and family he is joining Manchester United #cfc #mufc


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

sounds imminent now honestly

just odd from chelsea. they gotta hope it doesnt come back to bite them


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Mata is a great player, he'll be a great signing, I just don't understand any of it. Why are Chelsea letting him go to Utd?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

BBC are saying its a £35m offer.


Even rumours, most likely false, that Mata will be at Old Trafford tonight to watch the game against sunderland.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Sky reporting we have made a 40m bid through a third party :mark:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I'll be shocked if Chelsea sell him to United for that price. Shocked.

Some amazing quotes from the Montpellier president in the past: (Note, he's not the one who has been burying us, that was the manager)



> I'D RATHER MY SONS GOT INVOLVED IN SPORT THAN CLASSICAL MUSIC. THAT BORES ME SENSELESS. I’VE GOT NOTHING AGAINST IT, BUT I’D RATHER WATCH CURLING THAN LISTEN TO MOZART
> 
> "I PREFER [ROLLAND] COURBIS TO [CARLO] ANCELOTTI ... GREAT COACHES ARE THE ONES THAT WIN TITLES WITH HALF-GOOD PLAYERS. WITH COURBIS, HE WON PROMOTION TO LIGUE 1 WITH A HALF-********* TEAM"
> 
> ...


:banderas x a million

Oh and apparently he said we'd have to pay what Real paid for Bale if we want to sign Cabella in this window. What a bunch of nutters they've got running that club :lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> sounds imminent now honestly
> 
> just odd from chelsea. they gotta hope it doesnt come back to bite them


*DON'T CHANGE YOUR TONE FROM MOCKING TO THIS. IT GIVES ME FALSE HOPE DAMMIT.

If we did sign him then it'd be interesting where this leaves Rooney. I'm guessing Moyes would use Mata on the right and then maybe move Rooney on in the Summer if not this transfer window. Mata tucking in can work with Rafael at RB though bombing on ahead of him to provide the width and likewise with Evra down the left if Januzaj tucks in more. Would probably hurt us more defensively but I'd priorities creating more genuine chances right now. *


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I'd be disappointed with £35m from Man U. £35m from abroad might be alright but I'd be expecting closer to £40m for selling to another Prem team, especially a team who need creative players that badly.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Still can't believe it's happening, unless Rooney is included in the deal with a clear agreement for the summer. To sell him to Utd would be ridiculous. Jose respects Utd too much to do it which is why I can't see it, he knows that eventually they're going to be back as title contenders, if not next season then in two seasons. You don't sell a player of Mata's quality to a rival when you know it's going to put you under even more pressure to win because of Mata's status in the club and popularity with the fanbase. 

Not even talking about the fact that it will leave us with Schurrle as the only natural replacement for 3 positions, especially Oscar as Willian is the only player that will probably take that spot in case of an injury. 

It goes against everything that's Jose Mourinho. I'll believe it when I see it. Hopefully I won't see it...:terry1


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*People are overstating the selling to a rival thing. Chelsea are challenging for the title. We aren't. Maybe we're the only ones willing to match their valuation and they need to sell because Jose wants to bring someone else in and they need to sell before buying again because of FFP. It strengthens us but it doesn't really weaken Chelsea's first team because Mata isn't in their first team and they'll probably get a replacement that fits into Jose's system better. £35-40m is a more than fair deal to any club regardless of what league they're in.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Hasn't jose said in the past he thinks the top prem teams should sell amongst each other more often like they do in other countries.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Those Montpellier quotes are tremendous. Has a bit of EGame about him tbh.



Seabs said:


> *DON'T CHANGE YOUR TONE FROM MOCKING TO THIS. IT GIVES ME FALSE HOPE DAMMIT.
> 
> If we did sign him then it'd be interesting where this leaves Rooney. I'm guessing Moyes would use Mata on the right and then maybe move Rooney on in the Summer if not this transfer window. Mata tucking in can work with Rafael at RB though bombing on ahead of him to provide the width and likewise with Evra down the left if Januzaj tucks in more. Would probably hurt us more defensively but I'd priorities creating more genuine chances right now. *


If he joins I'd think it's inevitable we'd drop 4-4-2 (either long-term or immediately) and adopt something akin to 4-2-3-1. Mata's not a wide player, so him as part of a three behind Van Persie/Welbeck (depending on Van Persie's fitness) seems more sensible. Until the summer you'd expect Rooney and Januzaj to form the rest of the three based on form, with the likes of Kagawa/Valencia being rotated occasionally.

Realistically I honestly think United's best hope atm is to attack and play more aggressively. I'm not saying play recklessly, but something like the 06/07 philosophy of just looking to attack and have a go at anyone seems better than this aimless sideways style United have currently. The defence isn't bad, but hopelessly struggling for consistency and we're not creating enough chances to the point where United can afford the odd poorly conceded goal. At least someone like Mata affords United more creativity in the middle, opens up the game for Rooney/Januzaj and can play that final ball Van Persie/Welbeck/Hernandez will thrive off of. Long-term we'd need a centre midfielder because I don't think Carrick/Fletcher could cope with the demands of the revised system for a full season.

I'll still be shocked if this actualy happens, if only because I can't believe United would be the sole party interested in Mata, and you'd have to think Chelsea would sell him on to a foreign team for a slightly lesser price than offload him to someone in the same league.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Only Reus can make up for this now.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

United fans probably can't believe their luck right now. Similar to when we got Ozil I'd imagine. The question is now, how long does it take Mata to get back into form and settle into United. If he can do it right away, then I can easily see United resurging back into the Champions League spots. Another issue will be how quickly van Persie can return from injury. The idea of him up front and Mata behind him is absolutely mouthwatering (to think it nearly happened at Arsenal too). 

As for Mourinho, well this is just another sorry chapter in the life of an egomaniac. They say he's a tactician, but if you can't find a way to incorporate a player like Mata into your team, you're not much of a tactician in my book. He's so inflexible in his approach, I feel like the game is leaving him behind. He's had a good decade or so of winning a lot of trophies (and crippling those teams in the process), but it wouldn't surprise me at all if doesn't achieve much of note for the rest of his career.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Sky are saying the bid from United is through a third party, seems a bit strange


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Can't trust woody.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

What the fuck does that even mean and how is it allowed? If we're getting money then I want UNITED'S MONEY. Not Nike or some other bullshit company.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



united_07 said:


> Sky are saying the bid from United is through a third party, seems a bit strange


:fergie

Putting the pieces into place for his big return to oust Moyes and reclaim the throne.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Good ol :arry is the third party he can get transfers deals done.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

That gang of balaclavas have probably been on the rob to generate this money.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



united_07 said:


> Sky are saying the bid from United is through a third party, seems a bit strange


Is it just so they don't have to admit they're trailing the BBC on the story?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Doing my best not to get excited, it'll only end in tears.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



T-C said:


> Doing my best not to get excited, it'll only end in tears.


Same, can't help but :mark: though :/


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Seabs said:


> *People are overstating the selling to a rival thing. Chelsea are challenging for the title. We aren't. Maybe we're the only ones willing to match their valuation and they need to sell because Jose wants to bring someone else in and they need to sell before buying again because of FFP. It strengthens us but it doesn't really weaken Chelsea's first team because Mata isn't in their first team and they'll probably get a replacement that fits into Jose's system better. £35-40m is a more than fair deal to any club regardless of what league they're in.*


Man U may not be a rival at the moment but next season they could be back in the title race, especially with Mata. They don't need to sell him because of FFP, does FFP even exist? I haven't seen anything to suggest so. It's stupid from a Chelsea perspective but tbh I think this is a matter of Jose still wanting the Man Utd job. Maybe Roman will step in and block the transfer but I doubt that because 1. He doesn't want to piss Jose off like last time with transfer meddling and 2. Mata isn't particularly one of Roman's favourites like Torres.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

You just know moyes will deny it all tonight, but hopeflly it's the trick most managers use or he'll say something like i don't want to comment on another teams player.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Liam Miller said:


> Hasn't jose said in the past he thinks the top prem teams should sell amongst each other more often like they do in other countries.


IIRC, it was probably one of the last attempts to convince Utd to sell around the time of the second bid on Rooney. But a few days later he didn't let Ba go on loan to Arsenal.

There's no explanation for this move if it happens unless Rooney is involved. Long term because it's only a matter of time before Utd come back as realistic title rivals and short term because we have no options in case of an injury. Losing Mata would be terrible either way, it's not just losing a fantastic player but also a great personality in the club. Hopefully Jose clarifies the situation in his press conference Friday.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Jose can't be this shortsighted to sell Mata to United.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Ballague thinks it's all agreed, it's off then.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

yeah he is saying its €45m which is around £37m


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Too many advanced stories for it not to happen. Don't think it sorts out your problem in central midfield, but he'll bring a lot of creativity in the final third. I can't say good luck to him, but I hope he... plays games? I dunno. I'll never hate the guy though. Too much of a great person for that.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> On first glance, David Moyes's programme notes for today's game appear to play down the chances of any new arrivals this month.
> 
> "A lot of the work we are doing now is preparation for the summer," he writes.


Crypticly read into that that Rooney's off.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Now for Shaw and Cabaye...


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Does this mean Chelsea are actually happy with Hazard/Oscar/Willian/Schurrle being our only attackers? We've gone from too many midfielders to too few.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Jose might be bringing someone in that he wants to replace KDB/Mata.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Joel said:


> Too many advanced stories for it not to happen. Don't think it sorts out your problem in central midfield, but he'll bring a lot of creativity in the final third. I can't say good luck to him, but I hope he... plays games? I dunno. I'll never hate the guy though. Too much of a great person for that.


Definitely doesn't address the midfield issue, but it at least gives us a more dynamic and creative outlet which we've sorely lacked this season, with our reliance on width being particularly problematic. He's also a genuine match-winner regardless of his performance, which again aside from Van Persie is something United haven't really had for a while now.

If we could get him, then it might be the incentive to rethink the formation and try something a little more modern, rather than persisting with 4-4-2 when we haven't got then wingers or midfield to justify it. A CM would be a must buy, but given we signed Kagawa to be that ace in the hole supplying the incisive pass, we'd be mad to not go for Mata.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Falcao's done his knee in for Monaco which could mean Traore to Everton is off?


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Can't believe the Mata deal seems to actually be happening :mark:



PNEFC-Ben said:


> Falcao's done his knee in for Monaco which could mean Traore to Everton is off?


Ligaments?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

As soon as I heard the initial rumors I felt it was going to go through. Had that feeling he would leave in January due to lack of playing time. Didn't think it would be United to get him. Hate that he's going. He was so good for us prior to this season, and will definitely be an improvement to United. Would have rather he went abroad, but I guess if we bring in a good similar player soon, it will soften the blow. 

What I'm struggling to understand, is what happens if Oscar has a drop in form for a prolonged period? Does Willian go central? Hazard with Schurrle on the left? Mata was the perfect guy to fall back on. Probably an unfair statement because a player like him really deserves to be a first choice. I wish him well I guess, he's probably the one player I didn't want to see leave Chelsea. 

:jose


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Btw United fans, I bet £32m and around £175,000 a week for Hazard doesn't look so expensive now when you consider the amount of money you're gonna spend on Mata and the money you spent on Kagawa :brodgers


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Joel said:


> Btw United fans, I bet £32m and around £175,000 a week for Hazard doesn't look so expensive now when you consider the amount of money you're gonna spend on Mata and the money you spent on Kagawa :brodgers


If I was a master at photoshop I would be all about linking an image of Mata in a United shirt until you cried into your magic stars Joel.

Have to wonder what will happen to Kagawa. I really think if Mata arrives then it's a good indication Rooney could be off, just seems he's had too many instances of wanting out now where failure to secure CL football would be the straw that broke the camel's back. In that respect, do you offload Kagawa on the basis it just hasn't worked out to date, or do you keep him around in terms of squad depth and versatility?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

We signed Ter Stegen. Just needs to be announced.

We German Now


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

So Chelsea will let Mata go to United but Norwich won't let Hoolahan come to Villa? Fuck you cruel world.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Telegraph saying the medical is happening tomorrow, deal is £37m

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...to-Manchester-United-accepted-by-Chelsea.html


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Madness

*SIMPLY MADNESS*

United were all but buried. Lying there in their coffin, with Moyes, squatting pantsless over the open grave, covering it in his shit weekend after weekend. 

Then along come Chelsea and gift them a fucking bazooka to blast their way through the feet of shite and back into the big time next season.

*GOOD JOB *

*WELL DONE YOU GUYS*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



WOOLCOCK said:


> If I was a master at photoshop I would be all about linking an image of Mata in a United shirt until you cried into your magic stars Joel.
> 
> Have to wonder what will happen to Kagawa. I really think if Mata arrives then it's a good indication Rooney could be off, just seems he's had too many instances of wanting out now where failure to secure CL football would be the straw that broke the camel's back. In that respect, do you offload Kagawa on the basis it just hasn't worked out to date, or do you keep him around in terms of squad depth and versatility?


While it would make 10x more sense to just hold onto him for depth reasons I could just see United calling it quits on him and selling him off in the summer for a decent enough sum. The fact that it hasn't worked out for 2 seasons now seems like enough reason to sell him off and try and bring someone else in to replace him.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

You're all idiots. 

It's a brilliant move on Jose's part. Chelsea has already played United twice while most other top teams haven't. Strengthening United will only hurt Chelsea's competition.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

What are you thinking Maureen?



EGame said:


> You're all idiots.
> 
> It's a brilliant move on Jose's part. Chelsea has already played United twice while most other top teams haven't. Strengthening United will only hurt Chelsea's competition.


It's all good except for that whole next season thing.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Salah as Mata's replacement? Lol. Just lol. They better blow all that £37m on Reus.

Lol at the Liverpool fans though. They seem more upset than the Chelsea fans.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



EGame said:


> You're all idiots.
> 
> It's a brilliant move on Jose's part. Chelsea has already played United twice while most other top teams haven't. Strengthening United will only hurt Chelsea's competition.


Then why not just LOAN Mata to United and then try to sell him abroad in the summer?

Plz return to the Euro thread and spare my Transfer thread from such nonsensical logic.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



DA said:


> Then why not just LOAN Mata to United and then try to sell him abroad in the summer?
> 
> Plz return to the Euro thread and spare my Transfer thread from such nonsensical logic.


But why are you mad lad.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Liverpool fans just not wanting a fellow mid table club to strengthen :ti


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

We're getting £37m for a current substitute. We aint turning that shit down, lol. We worry about us, not others. More clubs should do the same. I don't care if Mata strengthens United. We're a very good team and will have money to get better once we spend it right.

The only thing that sucks is seeing Mata in another Premier League team's shirt. But for £37m, it had to be done.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Hank Scorpio said:


> What are you thinking Maureen?
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good except for that whole next season thing.


He's going to leave in the summer anyway. It's more beneficial for Chelsea to capitalize on any opportunity they have to win the league. Not to mention they are getting 45 million euro for him which is an incredibly good sale, they won't get much more for him than that even if he was a starter and on top form. 



DA said:


> Then why not just LOAN Mata to United and then try to sell him abroad in the summer?
> 
> Plz return to the Euro thread and spare my Transfer thread from such nonsensical logic.


Why would you loan a player, who doesn't even play, when the enquiring club is offering you more money than the player is actually worth?

Doesn't make much sense does it? You bag of potatoes.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*










SHIT IS GOING DOWN


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



#dealwithit said:


> United fans probably can't believe their luck right now. Similar to when we got Ozil I'd imagine. The question is now, how long does it take Mata to get back into form and settle into United. If he can do it right away, then I can easily see United resurging back into the Champions League spots. Another issue will be how quickly van Persie can return from injury. The idea of him up front and Mata behind him is absolutely mouthwatering (to think it nearly happened at Arsenal too).
> 
> As for Mourinho, well this is just another sorry chapter in the life of an egomaniac. They say he's a tactician, but if you can't find a way to incorporate a player like Mata into your team, you're not much of a tactician in my book. He's so inflexible in his approach, I feel like the game is leaving him behind. He's had a good decade or so of winning a lot of trophies (and crippling those teams in the process), but it wouldn't surprise me at all if doesn't achieve much of note for the rest of his career.


Pep did not want fantastic footballers such as Ibrahimovic and Yaya Toure in his Barca for the exact reason. The player cannot be bigger than the club. If your team is more effective one style, why change it for one player, when you have one or two on his level?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Mata is easily worth what United are offering, and they could have easily been offered that amount again in the summer once a bidding war erupts, when a bidding war is always more likely to happen.

Whatever though, Moyes will probably find some way to fuck it up anyway.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



DA said:


> Mata is easily worth what United are offering, and they could have easily been offered that amount again in the summer once a bidding war erupts, when a bidding war is always more likely to happen.
> 
> Whatever though, Moyes will probably find some way to fuck it up anyway.


I was hopeful we'd get £30m. To get £37m is great. As good as Mata is and he is fucking brilliant, he's not thought on the same level as Ozil, Silva, Iniesta, etc. We're getting this much money now, because it's January and United are desperate for a signing to lift spirits around the club. In the summer where he hadn't kicked a ball at the World Cup, we would not have got this much at all.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I guess our differing reactions to the transfer are a result of our differing opinions on Mata's level then, because I'd have him in the Ozil, Silva bracket tbhendo.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I do too, but I'm talking on a larger scale rather than DA and Joel on WF.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Doesn't get much bigger than DA and Joel on WF.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Future Sports Section Mod Team Partnership Duo :mark:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Vader said:


> Doesn't get much bigger than DA and Joel on WF.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Have to wonder what will happen to Kagawa.


ESPN think Kagawa + money for Gundogan. :moyes2

ESPN are wrong




Irish Jet said:


> SHIT IS GOING DOWN


"What's that? We're not allowed an official marijuana partner?"


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



haribo said:


> ESPN think Kagawa + money for Gundogan. :moyes2
> 
> ESPN are wrong


If an agent could strike that deal they should get a Knighthood.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Mata bid accepted.. with United still to play City and Arsenal, well played Mourinho.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*Mata should turn around. He's too beautiful for this shipwreck.*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Seabs said:


> *Mata should turn around. He's too beautiful for this shipwreck.*


I just dont see it, great player, yes. Answer to the problems Man U have? not really, plays in the same space as Rooney and Januzaj, and Fellani '(if hes to be effective)

Still more pressing areas they need to buy, CB, LB, CM, United are missing guts and steel. not a silky playmaker.

the best person to benefit will be Jose, who now has Mata and Lukaku, playing against everyone but him for the rest of the season.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

WHY MATA, WHY GO TO UNITED. WHY?!

:cussin:


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

@wkdsoul

Rooney will be off in the summer and they want to be well prepared by having his replacement ready in the club so they're not (even more than now) panic buying.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*No one player is the answer but Mata's a massive boost in the right direction regardless of anyone leaving or not. At the end of the day he's a game changer which we have extremely few of.*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Seabs said:


> *No one player is the answer but Mata's a massive boost in the right direction regardless of anyone leaving or not. At the end of the day he's a game changer which we have extremely few of.*


Rooney Replacement... he'll get the space to feed Welbeck, wehn Wazza and RVP leave in the summer.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*Van Persie's going nowhere :kobe

Even as a replacement for Rooney he improves us dramatically than that slow piece of shit.*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

RUN JUAN RUN

:moyes3


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Seabs said:


> *Van Persie's going nowhere :kobe
> 
> Even as a replacement for Rooney he improves us dramatically than that slow piece of shit.*


He#ll up the tempo a bit i suppose. oh well, one buy done... just 6 more players at least of about 30mil calibre each to get in the summer


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*It's just a LB, RW and CM we need. And a new manager.*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Roy might be available after the World Cup. :woy


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Seabs said:


> *It's just a LB, RW and CM we need. And a new manager.*


and a CB, Smalling isnt good enough, Jones and Evans, (at champ league or MAN United level) might be in a couple of years, dep if the develop Jones there properly but right now it isnt and you'll be lucky to get one more season out of Vidic and Rio. who have been as poor as anyone in terms of what they can do, and what they have done this year. 

So, for the 1st team, LB, CM, RW, additional to the squad, another CM on that, and possible a RB (Rafas great, but beyond him?)


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*Jones, Evans and Smalling are all quality. Not surprising that a City fan is underrating Utd's squad though. One CM will do along with Carrick/Fletcher. 2 would be nice but not essential. Back up RB doesn't need to be an expensive signing either so that's a minor cost. The funds are there, especially when we lose the dead weight. It's just a matter of attracting top quality players possibly without Champions League Football.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

United should just hire :avb

couldn't be worse


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Di Marzio saying Chelsea now trying to get Salah. Fuck off pls.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



BkB Hulk said:


> Di Marzio saying Chelsea now trying to get Salah. Fuck off pls.


Watch Tottenham snap Salah up.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Why are people so willing to ruin their careers? If Juan Mata couldn't hold down a place in that side, what hope do these lot have?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

He may dream of playing for Vitesse.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Destiny said:


> Watch Tottenham snap Salah up.


Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Seabs said:


> *Jones, Evans and Smalling are all quality. Not surprising that a City fan is underrating Utd's squad though. One CM will do along with Carrick/Fletcher. 2 would be nice but not essential. Back up RB doesn't need to be an expensive signing either so that's a minor cost. The funds are there, especially when we lose the dead weight. It's just a matter of attracting top quality players possibly without Champions League Football.*


Jones will be World class, when given the change to play at CB long term. Evans is a rotation CB, he'll never be the first name down in that defense without injuries or retirements. Smalling is shifted at RB most of the time and is hasn't been Man United quality in any game this season. With Rio and Vidic, out the door, you still need a CB? Even if they are all quality, you about to have 3.

I'd still take 2 CMs, the time of winning the league with 15 players is over, you need a strong 20 minimum. There are too many players in the United Squad either not motivated by Moyes, or just not Man United stuff. (Young. Valencia. Cleverly, have all been v.poor for the most part due to one or the other). 

Yes, the fact i'm a city fan means my opinion counts for nothing, not that ive not been watching Man United as well since 1980s. Ive nothing against them,


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

We need a CB.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



BkB Hulk said:


> He may dream of playing for Vitesse.


Who doesn't?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Why are people so willing to ruin their careers? If Juan Mata couldn't hold down a place in that side, what hope do these lot have?


You don't understand. It's ok.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



wkdsoul said:


> Jones will be World class, when given the change to play at CB long term. Evans is a rotation CB, he'll never be the first name down in that defense without injuries or retirements. Smalling is shifted at RB most of the time and is hasn't been Man United quality in any game this season. With Rio and Vidic, out the door, you still need a CB? Even if they are all quality, you about to have 3.
> 
> I'd still take 2 CMs, the time of winning the league with 15 players is over, you need a strong 20 minimum. There are too many players in the United Squad either not motivated by Moyes, or just not Man United stuff. (Young. Valencia. Cleverly, have all been v.poor for the most part due to one or the other).
> 
> Yes, the fact i'm a city fan means my opinion counts for nothing, not that ive not been watching Man United as well since 1980s. Ive nothing against them,


Evans has been our best defender for 2 seasons and is one of the best CB's in the league. Smalling has stalled/regressed but he's never given a consistent run of games, he's as talented as any of them. We've really fucked him up and we're seemingly to try and do the same to Jones. I think Vidic will stay another year.

The most urgent position right now is LB. Just incompetence everywhere in that position. We then need to get that top midfielder we've been crying out for for years - A Vidal or Gundogan calibre player would be ideal, but they're going to be incredibly hard to get, more likely we'll end up settling for something less.

Mata's a fantastic start though. He's a player that is good enough to build a team around. Even if Rooney were to fuck off I don't think there'd be much of a drop off. Whether Moyes gets the best out of him or not doesn't really concern me, because someone will.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

LOL Mata leaving Chelsea to join a midtable Man United

Should of joined PSGOATs 

Maybe now United can at least make the Europa League :cena4


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Mata to United is a BIG signing. He'll improve the team a lot. Fourth spot position will go down to the wire.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

A good transfer window might cause death by masturbation.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

still in total bemusement why moureen is doing this. there is no way salah is capable of replacing him, plus they've already lost de bruyne, van ginkel is out for the season. it leaves a big hole in heir midfield, especially if someone else goes down.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



EGame said:


> You're all idiots.
> 
> It's a brilliant move on Jose's part. Chelsea has already played United twice while most other top teams haven't. Strengthening United will only hurt Chelsea's competition.


Pretty much and he's getting 37 million in doing so too! Irresistible.

And this will strengthen United. Mata/Rooney/Kagawa/Janujaz behind van Persie is awesome levels of creativity. They just need to sort the CM problem now (Cabaye?).


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Other than Januzaj, they've created diddly squat with those names minus Mata.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



BkB Hulk said:


> Other than Januzaj, they've created diddly squat with those names minus Mata.


MATA


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

RVP

Januzaj - Rooney - Mata


That looks incredible. Just the rest of the team now!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

It looks incredible but that negative cunt is in charge of it so it'll play like dogshit.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Hernandez
Young Wollbock Valencia​


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



General Aladeen said:


> LOL Mata leaving Chelsea to join a midtable Man United
> 
> Should of joined PSGOATs
> 
> Maybe now United can at least make the Europa League :cena4


United might be languishing in seventh, but you'll recall Wigan & Birmingham City have achieved more success than Arsenal in the past eight years. Food for thought and all that jazz.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

SI going in hard


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> James Ducker ‏@DuckerTheTimes 4m
> Landing pad being marked up at #MUFC Carrington training base with Mata due to fly in by helicopter for medical


:mark:

medicals now taken place in the training ground, rather than bridgewater hospital, so wont be any photos like usual


oh and Balague is saying Rooney will be sold in the summer


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

still holding out hope he meets moyes and then signs with us


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*






^ Mata in six months. 

^ Who am I kidding, Mata in six days.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> still holding out hope he meets moyes and then signs with us


No Need....


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I'm shocked Woodward didn't fly Mata in via Ryanair. The tight bastard.

Regardless, it's amazing to think this is near completion. I'll be shocked if it comes to light that nobody bar United was in for Mata, or willing to come close to the offer United were putting forward. It's a step in the right direction in terms of giving United a creative outlet, and if Rooney is finally off in the summer then it saves the hassle of having to shop around for a direct replacement, as opposed to just looking for the midfield and left back positions we sorely need to invest in.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

If they'd have flown Ryanair they'd have gone to Manchester via Paris, as you do, and he'd have been a PSG player by Friday.

Fair play Woody. Bullets well and truly dodged.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Reminds me of Paddy Crerand saying he got on a plane and Ronaldinho was set to sign for United, by the time he was waiting for his bags he was more or less confirmed to be a Barcelona player.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Arsenal FC ‏@Arsenal 12m
> Arsene Wenger is "surprised" that Chelsea are expected to sell Juan Mata to Manchester United


:rvp


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

He's scared. Arsenal to finish 5th.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Vader said:


> He's scared. Arsenal to finish 5th.


But still higher than United.

:banderas


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

But still, Mata

Obviously he wasn't worried about moving to a mid-table club as he just couldn't miss out on the opportunity to work with a manager of Moyes stature and class.

OBVIOUSLY


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

if we get Mata and Rooney stays (reckon he will tbh) :banderas

:banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Renegade™ said:


> if we get Mata and Rooney stays *(reckon he will tbh)* :banderas
> 
> :banderas


:ti


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

So has this happened or not yet? hurry up woody ffs :jose

Was wenger asked or did he just decide to stick his schnoz in? keep out of it voyeur.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I had my doubts about RvP when we signed him but upside was it was a genuine world class cf who wanted join us & he helped us to PL title in 2013 he was amazing last season for us the difference between us winning the PL in 12-13. 

With mata the only doubts are that doesn't have quickest turn of pace & defensively isn't most willing to track back. Upside is his a world class attacking creative player who would solve a fair few key problems in this side when comes to our lack of craft & creativity in final 3rd. The teams who have beaten us this season have defended deep & played compact we don't have that ability of getting in behind sides their is to much on Adnan & Rooney shoulders to create. Mata signing takes the weight of their shoulders & he great at keeping ball & making incisive passes in final 3rd meaning more shared responsibility & in terms of finishing well mata has created 227 chances since 2011 the most from any player in the PL if can get him firing then get RvP Rooney & adnan working as front 4 it step in right direction it also means have replacement in side if/when Rooney heads off in summer.

Doesn't solve our other issues at LB, CB, 2 CM & top wide man. The lb area is a joke can't stand evra who is so naive defensively its untrue & buttner isn't the solution in long haul to that problem. A leader at cb is a must I called it last season with Garay thought move made sense but reckon missed that chance now as Rio should of gone last season & much as I love Vida I'm not bothered if he leaves in the summer, both hinder this team due to there insistence of playing a deep non aggressive line. No need for sentiment when time to go you go the best managers are ruthless at this & as much as its easy criticise Moyes I get the feeling way handled Rio this season whose not been good enough if he could he do same with evra & vida he would as both of them hinder this team & not in best interests of Manchester United if both are kept next season. While weren't great last night v Sunderland I couldn't fault either smalling or Evans thought both had a good game & showed a decent understanding together I like to see those 2 continue at cb for as long as possible till end of this season.

A Wide winger is vital if Rooney gone in summer shift mata inside as no10 & we still need a winger capable taking man on to stretch sides & beat a man. Last 3 seasons we looked at finding a top wide player In 2011 was Sanchez, 2012 was Lucas & hazard & 2013 was rumours about ronny & bale. 2014 its the same story our wide players have regressed so much in last few seasons that bar Adnan their isn't enough quality with likes of Toni Young or Nani. All capable of providing a cross but none are consistent enough nor play at pace that we need as all want play at own pace further hindering the team.

2 cm bar minimum a deep lying playmaker as carrick is 33 in July & don't have player in cm capable of controlling a game & setting up tempo of games & we need a creative cm who drives with ball from deep to create in final 3rd. The cm & lb area should been sorted in summer I'm in a odd way I'm glad the club due to poor performances & regression of players in the team have seen that this team is in need of massive need of overhaul & finally looks like shaking off shackles placed on to it by not spending that bit extra money when top quality is available which isn't often over last few years. A Signing like mata doesn't solve other issues but its a good step in right direction & signing to hopefully inspire us again for rest of this season. 

Also the flip side is mata a top player who is pl proven who by coming to us now may just inspire other talents that top players can still come to us & that's a huge attraction to the best players is playing with other top players at top clubs. I don't know if our spending is over this month but I would love for us to just say fuck it & offer money to bvb for Gundogan or To juve for Vidal but its still jan at end of the day & Mata an exception to rule that top signings can be done in Jan not the norm as usually their are not the likes of his talent available in the jan transfer window. The summer is/has always the best time to do business at the top end of the market it just a matter of us being able to sign mata this month & believe that would be enough for now & take our of the foot of gas again. If so I have my doubts that even with mata in this team we will finish 4th come May as their are still major issues that need to be sorted out that which should of been sorted out last summer & signing of Mata wont change those key flaws (cm & lb most obvious) & getting players in now rather the waiting as other team be after same players maybe our only chance as without cl next season which still huge possible will be very hard to attract those top players in that this team are in desperate need of.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I doubt auld Arsene really cares, anyway. And let's be honest, who wasn't at least a bit surprised that this appeared to be happening? I'm still surprised and by all accounts it'll probably be a done deal shortly.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Has the Mata deal (and subsequently every Man U fans hearts) broken down yet?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

By the by, Mata does track back now, it's just he's not the most energetic, so when everyone else is pressing hard and he is trying but not doing it at the same speed as everyone, part of the plan is broken. It's not that he's lazy, it's just he's not very dynamic.

He's good on either wing, but if United are smart, he'd be playing central. Do that and United will get back to scoring a lot of goals (as long as they finish the countless chances he will create). Playing Rooney there over him would be a big mistake.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*"by the by". good would good.

Worried Utd will think signing Mata is the answer to our all of our problems. Amazing start but it's only that, a start. We need to find a way to accommodate him first and not have him stuck on the wing like Valencia is now.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

by the by is a legitimate phrase tbleroy


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*RACIST KIZ STICKING UP FOR RACIST TYRANT JOEL

:kobe10*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Chelsea confirm an agreement has been reached with FC Basel for the transfer of 21-year-old midfielder Mohamed Salah


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

salah to chelsea confirmed

that's what happens when you haggle over a couple of million

i do hope he enjoys holland. it's the only place he'll ever play


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

SSN reporting that Chelsea have agreed deal to sign Salah from Basel.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*No it isn't. He'll get games for Chelsea this season with Mata gone. Very talented player and he's ripped Chelsea and Spurs apart for Basel let alone among other quality players. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Seabs said:


> *No it isn't. He'll get games for Chelsea this season with Mata gone. Very talented player and he's ripped Chelsea and Spurs apart for Basel let alone among other quality players. *


1 bite. and it's not joel. disappointed.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Fuck this window


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

He the lad liverpool fans have been wanting? :ti


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> 1 bite. and it's not joel. disappointed.


*Warned for baiting

:leslie*


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

The tiniest of silver linings.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

It's okay, we didn't even need Salah






















































































:jose


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

dithering moyes and woody, get it sorted deary me.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Liam Miller said:


> He the lad liverpool fans have been wanting? :ti


It would have been nice but who cares. No doubt he will go to Chelsea and suck anyway





















































Please :jose


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Salah not going to Liverpool? I hope their reaction goes something like this:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Joel said:


> :ti





> Wayne Rooney's agent is holding talks with #MUFC chief executive Ed Woodward over a new deal for the striker http://dailym.ai/19QojZc












RVP, Rooney, Mata, Wunderkind.

Enjoy the next few months lads because you're all getting F'd in the A next season.

/Bullishness.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Sign Mata, keep wayne and rvp and sign a couple of midfielders, a cb and a lb :moyes1


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

And still finish 8th in the league :rvp


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

RVP will probably just get injured again.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Hopefully we loan Salah to Everton next season for the lulz.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



CGS said:


> And still finish 8th in the league :rvp












:kobe10


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Looking forward to Salah's six appearances this season, followed by a tumultuous loan to Villa and his £5m move to Werder Bremen in 2016.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

You just know the longer this drags PSG will swoop in at the last minute.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Whoever is in charge of transfers at Liverpool


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Hazard Oscar Willian as the AM's with backups Schurrle left wing and Salah right wing. Pretty good


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Liam Miller said:


> Sign Mata, keep wayne and rvp and sign a couple of midfielders, a cb and a lb :moyes1


So do in about 100mil in the summer to get the champs back where they belong, fighting for 3rd


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

SSN just announced Mata set to have medical tonight and signing to be announced tomorrow :mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



WOOLCOCK said:


> :kobe10


:kobe Stop living in the past pls


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

That was a good year.










:Cisse

Too bad Cisse has since been possessed by the spirit of Ade Akinbiyi.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

if salah's fee does end up being 16 mil i can understand why they didn't spend it

11 mil, then lel


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



CGS said:


> :kobe Stop living in the past pls


Apologies, I realise that gimmick has been permanently reserved for you Liverpool fans.

As you were squire.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Mohammed "I will never shake hands with a Jewish person"

sounds like a top lad. i assume he craftily avoided shaking roman's hand like the match against tel aviv come out and play joel


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> if salah's fee does end up being 16 mil i can understand why they didn't spend it
> 
> 11 mil, then lel


it's 11 mil


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*£11m is a steal for him imo. £16m is still a pretty good price for a 21 year old who has ripped Chelsea and Spurs apart already.*


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Salah could be a steal or a complete and utter flop.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



alex1997 said:


> Salah could be a steal or a complete and utter flop.


:agree:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*alex1997 covering dem bases.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

mercier-esque analysis there

could be good, could be bad.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

What a day for fitba transfers!


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Keeping myself looking smart  Most likely though he'll be loaned out to Everton


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

West Ham will take him....


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



WOOLCOCK said:


> What a day for fitba transfers!


^this

:agree:

#RESPECT


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Damien said:


> West Ham will take him....


..To the Championship


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



alex1997 said:


> ..To the Championship


:angry:






























True though :clap


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Damien said:


> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't realise you were a hammers fan


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



alex1997 said:


> Didn't realise you were a hammers fan


For all my sins, it's been an awful season and I like to forget about that fact :lmao

Our top signing so far is a L1 player, get in!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Do I have a reputation that I bite at everything?

Salah is not Reus, but it's a good deal I guess. I suppose we have our starting 3 set, so we just need to make sure the alternate two are talented and fit the style of play. Schurrle and Salah do that, so ok.

We don't have much alternates in the CL if one gets injured though. Salah is cup-tied after raping us a good few times. I really wish this could have waited till the summer, but I understand Mata's need to leave and play and that much money would probably not have arrived again.

Seeinf Mata in a United jersey shall be sickening though. I may cry.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Damien said:


> For all my sins, it's been an awful season and I like to forget about that fact :lmao
> 
> Our top signing so far is a L1 player, get in!


Andy Carroll from 35 million to 15 million to free transfer to Al Ahli FC


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Mata, RVP, Rooney, Januzaj, Nani, Kagawa, Hernandez, WOLBOCK

:banderas


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Whatever I guess.

Salah isn't the be all end all that we've been making him out to be. Our priorities in this window are still the same (A defensive mid and a QUALITY wingback).

Just wish we wouldn't always haggle over a couple million and lose the player all the time.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



alex1997 said:


> Andy Carroll from 35 million to 15 million to free transfer to Al Ahli FC


I wouldn't put it past West Ham tbh to save that cash for Matty Fryatt or something :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Hope Chelsea enjoy their very own Assaidi II


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Damien said:


> I wouldn't put it past West Ham tbh to save that cash for Matty Fryatt or something :lmao


They could always bring back Marlon Harewood..


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



alex1997 said:


> They could always bring back Marlon Harewood..


Isn't he a free agent at the moment as well!


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Essien leaving Chelsea too :hmm:



Damien said:


> Isn't he a free agent at the moment as well!


Don't know why but that picture makes me :lmao


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Destiny said:


> But still higher than United.
> 
> :banderas


...haven't you heard? We're winning the Champions League.












CGS said:


> And still finish 8th in the league :rvp


Next season we're winning the FA Cup, League Cup, Premiership, Champions League and the World Club Cup.










*#dealwithit #bananas*




Also, considering they paid about 10 million for Victor Moses, 11 million will end up as a steal for Salah. They could buy one single, pristine house brick for 11 million and it'd look good in comparison.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> West Ham may look to Raul Meireles in order to boost their Premier League survival hopes, according to the Daily Mail.
> 
> Meireles has two years of Premier League experience having spent a year at Liverpool before moving to Chelsea in August 2011.
> 
> ...


The season begins here!

/s


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I agree Dave we are winning the cl, right after liverpool finish 4th.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Moyes has a master plan, Finish 7th, win the champions league by fluke and knock 4th place liverpool out.. Taking a page out of Chelsea book


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

£9m, Vadar! We did NOT spend double figures on Moses.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

^That's about 8.99 million too much for Moses


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Joel said:


> £9m, Vadar! We did NOT spend double figures on Moses.


15m+ for young :jose


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Liam Miller said:


> I agree Dave we are winning the cl, right after liverpool finish 4th.












Who the fuck is Dave?



Joel said:


> £9m, *Vadar! *We did NOT spend double figures on Moses.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

:sad:


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Outs - Essien, KdB, Mata
Ins - Matic, Salah

Not too bad. There's also talk of Ba joining Trabzonspor. Surely a striker will be signed then. That's be great


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Mark Ogden ‏@MOgdenTelegraph 21m
> Juan Mata still in London, so Man Utd deal highly unlikely to be concluded tonight.


so perhaps the medical isnt happening tonight......


:moyes1


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I hate twitter. This is going to go drastically wrong, isn't it? If it does, I'm doing a Mark Speight.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Inb4 he goes to PSG


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Vader said:


> I hate twitter. This is going to go drastically wrong, isn't it? If it does, *I'm doing a Mark Speight*.


Not cool man.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

That just makes me sad now


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I enjoyed SMart. I was pretty sad when the news came out. However it was years ago so I'm afraid he is not exempt from being a cog in my dickhead ways.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Mata medical likely not to happen till tomorrow according to SSN.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



alex1997 said:


> Mata medical likely not to happen till tomorrow according to SSN.


The dithering duo of Moyes and woody.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Damien said:


> Isn't he a free agent at the moment as well!












Going to be weird seeing Moyes manage a team containing Mata.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*










What the fuck is that? :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Have Bayern, Real, PSG or Monaco bid for Mata yet? :moyes5


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Green Light said:


> What the fuck is that? :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

GOAT MOVIE


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Amazing news, looks like Wenger isn't going to sign anybody in January as usual.

We will probably wait until the summer, after the World Cup, to sign Draxler, which is ridiculous. Imagine Draxler is one of the breakout stars of the world cup. Value is going to go through the roof, and multiple clubs will be chasing him. Best in my opinion to just trigger the release clause and get him now than wait until the summer where other teams could be chasing his signature.

Also, no new strikers. Fuck.

Only positives I can find right now is that we will probably drop out of the Champions League to SuperBayern, and Giroud will have at least a little bit of fixture congestion to remove.

I can only pray that we keep our good form up, because if we lose some bullshit game to a midtable jobber club like Southampton, our first place spot is probably done.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

You guys spent £42 on Ozil. That's like 3 years worth of transfer budgets for Wenger. Don't expect any new players for a while :draper2 



Liam Miller said:


> Have Bayern, Real, PSG or Monaco bid for Mata yet? :moyes5


Not yet :moyes5. But there is still time :moyes2


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Anyone else think Salah looks like a brown Juan Mata, or is it just me?

I missed both Basel games because of work, so I don't think I've ever seen him play. I'll take resident FITBA expert Seabs' opinion on it though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Rockhead said:


> Anyone else think Salah looks like a brown Juan Mata, or is it just me?
> 
> I missed both Basel games because of work, so I don't think I've ever seen him play. I'll take resident FITBA expert Seabs' opinion on it though.


Racist.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I'm brown though, so I'm allowed. :evra


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Rockhead said:


> I'm brown though, so I'm allowed. :evra



Rio will have something to say about this.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Trust Cockhead to bring the reputation of the footy threads down into the gutter with the rest of the forum


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Post images of food you gonna make fuckers hungry including myself.

I could eat an ashley cole right about now :vince3


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

:moyes6


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

ColinFarrell.Gif

I'm sorry guys for replying and baiting vader :lol


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Wouldn't be surprised if that dish is a delicacy for Woolcock. Since he's a natural sheep shagger, he probably also loves goat head stew (if that is even a goat).


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*











p.s. it's a bat.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



General Aladeen said:


> Amazing news, looks like Wenger isn't going to sign anybody in January as usual.
> 
> We will probably wait until the summer, after the World Cup, to sign Draxler, which is ridiculous. Imagine Draxler is one of the breakout stars of the world cup. Value is going to go through the roof, and multiple clubs will be chasing him. Best in my opinion to just trigger the release clause and get him now than wait until the summer where other teams could be chasing his signature.
> 
> ...


... And instead of trying to strengthen: we need a Goddamn striker so bad, he's complaining about Chelsea selling Mata to United. Of course, they will. It's the transfer window. They don't need him. They're getting £37 million for somebody Mou doesn't prefer, and it won't hurt that Mata, with a more focused and efficient United still have to play Arsenal and City. It's a good move by Jose. 37 million is a lot of money.

Some Arsenal fans I know are moaning about the January Transfer Window. Like Jesus Christ, really? I do understand that there are some purists out there and I respect that but moaning about the transfer window is like moaning about capitalism; it's there and just make use of it while it's there. Nobody is stopping Wenger. He has the funds, and if he doesn't want to use it, fair enough, but going all philosophical and utopian about it has so become the Arsenal way.

Why do we always pretend like we're the victims? Yes, we don't have the financial muscle of City and Chelsea. Each and every Gunner accepts that. But why act like the victim? City and Chelsea are here to stay. Accept that and move forward. It gets so annoying to see Wenger moan about everything under the Sun when it comes to transfers. The whole "victimized" card has run its course. Just give the team the best damn platform to win instead of hoping against hope. That's what Mou is doing. Simplez.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Rockhead said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if that dish is a delicacy for Woolcock. Since he's a natural sheep shagger, he probably also loves goat head stew (if that is even a goat).


A delicacy? If I want fine cuisine I'll ring out to Spicy Nights for an Indian takeaway thank you very much.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Fuck this fitba lark. Mata to United, Salah to Chelsea b/c Liverpool were being cheap cunts instead of just signing the fucker. fuck you all :jose


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Missing out on Salah wouldn't bother me so much if we strengthened central mid with the money we have left. Instead we'll probably try to sign another winger and fail, leaving us with a piss weak squad still.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Moyes is going to be at B. M'gladbach v B. Munich tonight, linked with Patrick Herrmann earlier on in the week


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Don't forget DANTE too :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 10m

Liverpool set to announce a new commercial partnership on Monday.

Can't wait to see who we've signed to play in midfield alongside Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Joel said:


> Don't forget DANTE too :side:


He might as well see if Thiago has changed his mind while he's over there as well :side:

and 



> Mourinho on Mata: "Things are going in a good direction, and we allow Juan to travel and to have the medical with United."
> 
> Mourinho says Mata deal will be done "sooner rather than later"
> 
> ...


:mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Sooooo has Mata had his medical yet or is he still 'waiting'

Just imagine if he fails it :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

He'll fail it because he has no heart.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



CGS said:


> Sooooo has Mata had his medical yet or is he still 'waiting'
> 
> Just imagine if he fails it :side:


Hargreaves passed a united medical....



give him the no 8 shirt, let januzaj have the number 7 next season


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

#10 at your club will be free next season. Give him that. It's his favourite number.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

di marzio saying nocerino will join west ham on loan. good signing imo.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Official. 

I can't believe it's actually happening, Mourinho is selling Juan Mata to Man Utd. It's easier to accept knowing that he wanted to move but still. 

Selling one of the best playmakers in the world to a club that maybe even by next season will come back to fight for the title as direct competition. 

Mourinho himself tried to bid 3 times just a few months ago on a Utd player and they refused to sell for that same reason. 

35-40m is great but in the market of 2013-2014 it's not an irresistible offer, we could have gotten that number from PSG.

Putting huge pressure on Oscar/Jose to perform/win immediately and leave us with 4 players for 3 positions, one injury or a run of bad results and we're starting to play players out of position. 

On paper, that's a ridiculous decision that will probably cost us in the near future. We are now on a great run of 7 consecutive wins, what happens when it's not going that well? Keep in mind that Mata never had a run of games as the clear number 10 this season. He usually played alongside Oscar on the right wing and we know for a long time now that he's not an effective winger. He'll have that same problem at Utd BTW, Rooney and RVP are untouchable so he's basically going to play out of position again. 

Hard to accept that he's leaving to another PL club but it is what it is. I would still like to see him succeeding no matter where he's playing. He was an incredible player and personality for Chelsea FC and made a big contribution to some of the biggest moments in club history. Thank you Juan.

:jose :jose :jose


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

You can always recall Moses if you don't want Salah to replace Mata. You should probably do that. Take him back. No, we insist. Really, we insist.

Look, just fucking take him.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Hosay on Salah - Fee agreed. Rodgers is right. He can still go to Liverpool. Player has not signed yet but I have spoken to him and he's happy to come here. 

We didn't expect Juan Mata to leave in January so we moved quickly for Salah once that happened.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Rodgers saying they've been in contact with Salah's agent for a while, while Mourinho says they didnt even know his agent till this week when they bid for him


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

We've been chasing him for months. Ayre and co are just totally incompetent.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



BkB Hulk said:


> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 10m
> 
> Liverpool set to announce a new commercial partnership on Monday.
> 
> Can't wait to see who we've signed to play in midfield alongside Dunkin Donuts.


MOAR money for us to not use on transfers :mark: :mark: :mark:

Jokes are made about the United WARCHEST at times, but the Liverpool FC Sponsorship WARCHEST is an even bigger joke. 

All these deals and yet here we are in need of another CDM for I don't know how long and haggling over a couple of million for some guy from Switzerland


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



BkB Hulk said:


> We've been chasing him for months. Ayre and co are just totally incompetent.


Why didn't Liverpool match the 11mil bid? I read they offered 10 but then backed out. Salah would definitely consider Liverpool as they'd give more gametime than Chelsea


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Apparently we agreed a fee with Basel a while ago in principle and then tried to lowball them, thus pissing them off. Salah wanted to come, but Ayre and co are thick as pig shit.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Ayre is just a proper mong. Should've coughed up the dough for Salah and also got in a DM. Oh and also never loaned in fucking Moses or Cissokho who are 2 of the worst players to put on a Liverpool shirt in recent memory and yes that is a hard list to be on but they've more than managed it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*Lowballing on £11m for Salah is rather amusing. As is Wenger and Pellegrini complaining that Mata's transfer isn't fair. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Pellegrini too? :lol

Two old bastards.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

dont like what pelle's saying but it's also probably the first time he's had an opinion on anything.

marco borriello is also a west ham player on loan


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*He was on SSN earlier saying he doesn't think a player should be able to move to another club in January after playing half of the season for a team in the same league. Wasn't as bitter as Wenger but still amusing.*


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Jose ripped Wenger in the presser today. Pellegrini's complaint is different and slightly more sensible than Wenger's but I wonder why either of them is bothered about this deal.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*Because it hurts their title chances. Or at least they obviously think it does which isn't the right message you want to be sending out at all. If City and Arsenal are worried about beating this Utd team under Moyes even with Mata then they shouldn't be thinking they can win the league quite frankly. It's ok to think but it's another thing to say it in a press conference.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

pelle's was about january transfers inside the same league, it just happened the subject matter (lel) was mata

i don't agree with him, clubs can buy and sell as they please, but it's his opinion.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Pellegrini and Wenger :banderas

both are just jelly of MIGHTY MOYES :banderas

next up Rooney to renew his contract :banderas


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> "Wenger complaining is normal because we know that is what he does. When a player plays on August 20 then plays two week later on September 5 against the same club, this is normal. If Wenger sells Ozil to Man United I would be very happy because he is selling a very important player. Normally he should be happy we are selling a player like Juan Mata, but this is his nature."
> 
> "He says this is not fair. What i think is not fair is his teams always have the best days to play. In the Capital One Cup [when Arsenal played Chelsea], we had to play after 24 hours and they had 72 hours. That's not fair. This week, without a midweek game, what everyone wants to do is play before to have time to rest before the next week. One team plays Friday, another plays Sunday. Who plays Friday? Who plays Sunday? This is not fair."


Seems like Jose was waiting for the Wenger question to bring up their schedule. I don't see their complaints either way, especially when Mata didn't even play against them in the league this season. Mata is a game changer but he will not be the sole reason Utd are taking points from them. They need Rooney and Van Persie fully fit for that.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Hey Pelli shut your noise you silly old cunt












> Manchester United midfielder Shinji Kagawa will fight Juan Mata for his place at Old Trafford, according to the Japan international's agent.


:avit:

My money's on Shinji. He knows the way of the samurai.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

essien to milan done. 18 month contract, apparently a free transfer. took a pay cut too.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Mata deal getting delayed till next week apparently :moyes1

something about not agreeing a payment structure, Woodward probably want to pay it off over 20 years :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

would that be due to the third party being involved or isn't it clear?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Had to play City away in the early game on a Saturday when we had just played away to Napoli on the Wednesday, yeah we definitely get all the best fixtures don't we, koff Jose ya mug.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Essien to Milan for free. Injuried robbed him of a few years at the top level


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> David Ornstein ‏@bbcsport_david 2m
> Chelsea won't sign off Mata deal until Salah completes move. Salah terms/medical/work permit will take at least a couple of days #cfc #mufc


:moyes1, might not be registered in time for tuesday then


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Chelsea being annoying not allowing Mata to sign till they get Salah.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

More than likely won't happen, but *IF* the Mata deal breaks down... :banderas


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Someone should hijack the Salah deal just to spite Moyesy. I'd love it if that happened :loveit


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> essien to milan done. 18 month contract, apparently a free transfer. took a pay cut too.


Only because we paid him off to go.



alex1997 said:


> Chelsea being annoying not allowing Mata to sign till they get Salah.


Yeah, looking out for ourselves first is annoying.

Incoming a crazy Chelsea/Mata fan to murder Salah to stop Mata leaving :terry



































DISCLAIMER: If Salah does actually end up murdered, I had nothing to do with it at all. Don't put me in jail, plz.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



alex1997 said:


> Chelsea being annoying not allowing Mata to sign till they get Salah.


Only a United fan could be this dopey :banderas


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

swansea have bid 3 mil for anthony pilkington

cardiff have signed jo inge berget. yes he's norwegian. yes he's from molde.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

sky are saying sunderland have made an enquiry for Banega, big potential signing if true


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

supposedly southampton players have told mp that osvaldo is 'mentally unstable' and won't be welcomed back. i presume that means he'll probably be at least loaned out.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Joel said:


> Only because we paid him off to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rush said:


> Only a United fan could be this dopey :banderas


I understand why Chelsea are doing it, still annoying.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

neymar contract being reveal in a presser

Bartomeu (president): "We lost Di Stefano in the offices, the same didn't happen with Neymar." #fcblive

Neymar and his father have given Barcelona the permission to lift the confidentiality and to fully explain the numbers of his transfer.

Bartomeu hands over to Raül Sanllehí, who will explain the details of the Neymar deal #FCBlive

Sanllehí: “We are very proud of the Neymar contract, but it seems like we are being asked to apologise for it” #FCBlive

Sanllehí: "The correct cost of Neymar was €57.1 million"

Barcelona confirm Neymar has cost 57.1M: 17.1M to Santos and 40M to company of Neymar's family. Bonus of 2M if he ends top-3 in Ballon d'Or.

and

Everton ‏@Everton 1m
BREAKING: Everton have signed striker Lacina Traore on loan from AS Monaco until the end of the season #EFC

Sanllehí: "There was an offer of €100M, plus double the salary. Neymar still chose to come here"

wow who could that be boy oh boy i have no idea


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Another one of these next week pls, Simon Phoenix. :hb


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> Sanllehí: "There was an offer of €100M, plus double the salary. Neymar still chose to come here"
> 
> wow who could that be boy oh boy i have no idea


:moyes1


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I'm not liking how we've played this transfer window. Clubs all around us are strengthening and we're just sitting there with our starting backline injured and no extra midfielders.

The shitstorm if we don't buy anyone and miss out on top 4...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I reckon you'll get someone in now Lucas is out. You might even loan a few more superstars in, take Cleverley and Young if you want. Seriously, take them.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

so it appears Santos only got €17m for Neymar, and they wouldnt have got all of that as they had to pay two other parties as well. while Neymar's parents got €42.7m


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*










:ken

obviously not made by me


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Anderson's shirt at Fiorentina


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Vader said:


> I reckon you'll get someone in now Lucas is out. You might even loan a few more superstars in, take Cleverley and Young if you want. Seriously, take them.


You were right! Here's our new signing!










Him and Vauxhall are going to wreck any team we play


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Andow?

2 fat ladies shirt number though. Appropriate.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Should be Andough.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Jan Aage Fjortoft ‏@JanAageFjortoft 1m
> Re: Draxler
> 
> I understand that Schalke and Arsenal have agreed a fee.
> ...


My pants need changing, Draxler you sexy bastard.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Manchester United is pleased to announce it has reached agreement with Chelsea Football Club for the transfer of Juan Mata for a club-record fee. The deal is subject to a medical and the agreement of personal terms.
> 
> http://www.manutd.com/en/News-And-F...ster-united-agree-deal-to-sign-juan-mata.aspx


:moyes2:moyes2:moyes2


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

The official United twitter account has confirmed that United have reached an agreement for the transfer of Juan Mata.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Well good on Moyes and Woody for once. They actually done something right.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Oh God, I would lose my shit if we signed Draxler on deadline day :banderas


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



united_07 said:


> :moyes2:moyes2:moyes2


:mark: :mark: :mark: 


Redd Foxx said:


> My pants need changing, Draxler you sexy bastard.


I'm scared now :argh:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



united_07 said:


> :moyes2:moyes2:moyes2


http://www.chelseafc.com/news-article/article/3636336/title/mata-terms-still-not-agreed 

???


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



ROUSEY said:


> http://www.chelseafc.com/news-article/article/3636336/title/mata-terms-still-not-agreed
> 
> ???


You got me :/

-----------------------

When did this happen..?

http://www1.skysports.com/football/...down-edinson-cavani-link-to-manchester-united


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

:moyes1

Woody.jpg


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

So I take to the Man U guys have forgiven Woodward? :moyes2


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



CGS said:


> So I take to the Man U guys have forgiven Woodward? :moyes2


Forgiven? What would we ever need to forgive Eddie for? He's done nothing wrong by us, he's a United legend.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



alex1997 said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> I'm scared now :argh:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Arsenal looking set to get Draxler has sealed it.

Di Maria and Luke Shaw to Liverpool on deadline day.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

https://twitter.com/ManUtd/status/426821840447606785

mata = got :moyes1


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

So about seven or so days to lift this transfer window out of the toilet.

Hopefully there is a Salah Plan B and a fucking move for a CDM in the works.

I've given up all hope that the defense might be improved this month too.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Sky says we enquired over Ever Banega.

OMG OMG OMG pls. Add him to Ustari and Vergini in our ARGENTINE ARMY. Likely another deal till the end of the season but us playing at Wembley surely isn't a bad thing to have in terms of bargaining.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Isn't Banega the lunatic?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Spoiler: Midfield hopes dashed















:lmao


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Telegraph are saying Rooney is close to agreeing a new contract worth £300k a week


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

In the hole, you say?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Vader said:


> Isn't Banega the lunatic?


Bad pisshead I've heard. He'll fit right in though in the NE.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



united_07 said:


> Telegraph are saying Rooney is close to agreeing a new contract worth £300k a week


300k??? fuck it, swap for Di Maria.

Di Maria - Mata - Adnan


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Ran himself over with his car and got caught wanking on a webcam when he was younger too. Cracking player besides that mind. :side:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Yes his mind does appear to be the problem :wilkins


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

If we give Rooney 300k a week I'll fucking kill a man.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



united_07 said:


> Telegraph are saying Rooney is close to agreeing a new contract worth £300k a week


:faint:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

A new contract that expires in 2015. :moyes2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Joe Allen joined Liverpool FC's lengthy injury list ahead of today's FA Cup clash at Bournemouth
> 
> It's unclear whether the £15million man will also miss Tuesday's Merseyside derby against Everton.
> 
> http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/toure-cup-warning-reds-allen-6593001


Don't listen to that awful John W. Henry, plz Ayre. RELEASE THE EMERGENCY SPONSORSHIP FUNDS


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Just buy someone, anyone!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



united_07 said:


> Telegraph are saying Rooney is close to agreeing a new contract worth £300k a week


I am really going to enjoy watching United go bust.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Be watching for a while sure you have better things to do.

Glazers are cunts but not stupid, atleast i think.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Mirror reporting that we've bid 22.5m for Luke Shaw.

Don't believe it for a second. Daily Mail says we're getting Kroos though, so it's all good.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Great mata, guarin, vidal, dante, shaw and kroos all in one window :mark:

When did we get a takeover.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

If United bid for Shaw I expect a quick matched bid to be made by Chelsea. And then we know who Shaw decides to join :terry


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Joel said:


> If United bid for Shaw I expect a quick matched bid to be made by Chelsea. And then we know who Shaw decides to join :terry



Can we have Azpi then?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Paulo Ferreira is finally free. You can bring him out of retirement.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Better than Evra. Also I think Paulo played out left once. ^^


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Damn, just heard that Essien is leaving. Not the player he was or not, I'm not ready for this :jose 

One of my favorite players of all time, what a tank he was in his prime. The most complete midfielder in the world IMO. With his work rate, defensive qualities, versatility and powerful runs he was basically a dream of every manager. The amount of money and players I would sell just to get THAT Essien back...We paid the price of him playing through injuries but he did it for the club. Legend. I will now try to watch Milan more and hope that with a miracle they will play CL football next season.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Liam Miller said:


>


Busrt out laughing at Rooney in that :lmao.



Liam Miller said:


> Be watching for a while sure you have better things to do.
> 
> Glazers are cunts but not stupid, atleast i think.





Irish Jet said:


> If we give Rooney 300k a week I'll fucking kill a man.


Give Rooney 400k a week for all I care, won't hurt United money-wise. Debt or no debt, United are fucking loaded.

Mata
Rooney on 300k
Vidal
Kroos
Shaw


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

united buying 4th place. ruining football. etc etc


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Rock316AE said:


> Damn, just heard that Essien is leaving. Not the player he was or not, I'm not ready for this :jose
> 
> One of my favorite players of all time, what a tank he was in his prime. The most complete midfielder in the world IMO. With his work rate, defensive qualities, versatility and powerful runs he was basically a dream of every manager. The amount of money and players I would sell just to get THAT Essien back...We paid the price of him playing through injuries but he did it for the club. Legend. I will now try to watch Milan more and hope that with a miracle they will play CL football next season.


That goal against Arsenal. also Barca but that isn't fondly remembered


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Buying the league again i mean 4th sad place :rvp


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Joel said:


> If United bid for Shaw I expect a quick matched bid to be made by Chelsea. And then we know who Shaw decides to join :terry


Yeah. there's a spot available in the squad to with Bertrand on loan


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*















*Everybody's got a price for the Red Devils :vince$*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

So Moyes went to the game with Tony Kroos' agent


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*









somebody please make a smiley of this.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



united_07 said:


> So Moyes went to the game with Tony Kroos' agent


That's actually Oddjob.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Redd Foxx said:


> somebody please make a smiley of this.


We Draxler now.

Or not. :sad:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*










imo^


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> united buying 4th place. ruining football. etc etc












LIKE A BOSS


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*










'oh fuck i forgot you were the manager'


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Body language says it all. "Don't touch me...."

Don't worry, Juan. You'll only have to put up with him for a few months.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

This Soccer Special studio. :lmao

Merson saying Mata's a panic buy because he plays the same position as Rooney, the same clown that tore into us for not signing Ozil.

Alan McInally saying we should pay £40m for Cabaye.

EXPERTS.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Fair deal imo. You mugs are looking for a left back too right? We'll give you Santon for an additional £25m I reckon. Buy one get one half price. You know it makes sense Dave.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Mata is a panic buy though. Not that I really care, it's Juan fucking Mata.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Slient Alarm said:


> Mata is a panic buy though. Not that I really care, it's Juan fucking Mata.


Panic buy but not a panic buy b/c its a world class player :draper2 Fuck Chelsea though. Really fuck them. They've moved up to #2 on my most hated clubs list this season. Loaning us Moses is unforgivable :side:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*Not like Merson and McInally are respected pundits anyway. Alan saying Rafael needs replacing because he's a liability too after one rash game. Choosing to conveniently ignore the last 2 years along with ignoring how most of this is Moyes' fault not the players but they just stick to selling every single player who's playing rather than the manager.*


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Rush said:


> Panic buy but not a panic buy b/c its a world class player :draper2 Fuck Chelsea though. Really fuck them. They've moved up to #2 on my most hated clubs list this season. Loaning us Moses is unforgivable :side:


Chelsea were looking to loan him. Could have gone to West Ham or Fulham and ensured their relegation if Liverpool had not asked for him


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Oh I know he is to an extent. It's definitely a reaction to what's going on. It's the just the full retard logic Merson uses which amused me. I suppose it is an accomplishment for him just to be able to string words into a coherent sentence, so can't be too harsh on him.

Shame Phil Thompson or Jamie Carragher weren't there to tell us why he only went to United because Chelsea wouldn't sell to a rival like Liverpool. 

The McInally/Rafael stuff was hilarious, lumping him in with Young/Valencia. Jesus Christ.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

IDK, Seabs. Don't know what they said on Soccer Saturday, and Davie Moyes has of course been Davie Moyes, but a whole shit load of blame needs to be put on the players as well. Tactically Moyes has been Moyes, but how often have most of the United players this season looked more or less disinterested? I get the whole "attitude spreads from the top" line of thinking, but the players MUST BE HELD ACCOUNTABLE. IN A COURT OF LAW. Naw but really they've been fairly garbage and they deserve a kick in the plums as much as Davie does. 

Still can't believe United pulled this Mata deal off. I'm kind of glad they did, because it was no fun not seeing him play every week. I feel dirty that there's a fitba player who's now played for both Chelsea AND Man United that I actively like.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Juan is a likable guy. Don't think Chelsea fans will hate him for this. He just wants to play


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I think the way Chelsea have handled it is indicative of that as well. This isn't a Cashley/Nasri situation. It works out for all parties, and everyone is happy.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*












> New recruit Antonio Nocerino! Welcome to West Ham United, Antonio


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



GOD of CUNT said:


> I think the way Chelsea have handled it is indicative of that as well. This isn't a Cashley/Nasri situation. It works out for all parties, *and everyone is happy.*


Liverpool fans aren't. But are they ever anyway? :banderas


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Chelsea fans won't be happy when Mata destroys them for seasons to come :banderas


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Joel said:


> Liverpool fans aren't. But are they ever anyway? :banderas


I'mma lel so hard if Mata fires United to that fourth spot ahead of them. He'll probably fire them to within a point of us way up in third as well, but fuck it.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I'm glad that Mata has moved on. I was missing watching him play. I don't really care for anything else. I like Mata a lot as a player and I'd be glad watching him. That's one United player (and Chelsea player when he was there) that I always watch out for.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



GOD of CUNT said:


> *I'mma lel so hard if Mata fires United to that fourth spot ahead of them.* He'll probably fire them to within a point of us way up in third as well, but fuck it.


It'll be a thing of beauty. Well, ahead of Liverpool in 5th. Hopefully Everton get 4th.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Joel trying to Ferguson us. He's even willing to talk to Andy, who he racially abused previously.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Still can't believe we are getting Mata :mark:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Tremendous signing. He will laugh at the technical ability of some of our squad.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

They should put together a montage of Mata doing ballet while Phil Jones smashes plates with his face, set to 'He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother'. It would be splendid.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



GOD of CUNT said:


> IDK, Seabs. Don't know what they said on Soccer Saturday, and Davie Moyes has of course been Davie Moyes, but a whole shit load of blame needs to be put on the players as well. Tactically Moyes has been Moyes, but how often have most of the United players this season looked more or less disinterested? I get the whole "attitude spreads from the top" line of thinking, but the players MUST BE HELD ACCOUNTABLE. IN A COURT OF LAW. Naw but really they've been fairly garbage and they deserve a kick in the plums as much as Davie does.
> 
> Still can't believe United pulled this Mata deal off. I'm kind of glad they did, because it was no fun not seeing him play every week. I feel dirty that there's a fitba player who's now played for both Chelsea AND Man United that I actively like.


*Yeah most of them are crap but I don't think anyone should be blaming them over Moyes. Our defence has looked poor but then Moyes makes it worse with his mass rotation. We haven't won games convincingly enough or at all but then that comes back to Moyes' small club mentality and not setting the team up to see matches out. This is still the same team who won the League last season and are now struggling to keep up with the top 6 under Moyes. It was more of a reaction to the Soccer Saturday guys blaming players like Rafael before Moyes but at the end of the day, this group of players should be top 6 easily even with the injuries. *


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*












> West Ham United are delighted to confirm the loan signing of Marco Borriello on loan from AS Roma until the end of the season.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Kenwynne swapped for Odemwingie.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

http://instagram.com/p/jmh4OHIHuF/

:moyes2


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

A friend met a girl who used to date Josh Kroenke, Stans son, and she texted him about Draxler. 

He said very unlikely. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Scott Button.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Looks like Fabio is joining Cardiff permanently, while Buttner is still at the club :moyes1

Zaha also set to join cardiff on loan as well

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/cardiff-city-boss-ole-gunnar-6594469


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Went from lacking quality and at left back to lacking quality and quantity :moyes4

Incoming Shaw :moyes2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Liam Miller said:


> Went from lacking quality and at left back to lacking quality and quantity :moyes4
> 
> Incoming Shaw :moyes2


:evra


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Fabio and Buttner are both dog shit. Make Evra look like Maldini.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Damien said:


>


That came out of nowhere. I've always thought he was a bit languid for the Premier League, particularly in a team like West Ham.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



CGS said:


> :evra


Pulled a bit of a you with that post, surprised Vader didn't notice that's if he even takes notice of my posts :terry


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Nocerino isn't languid at all. He's a rather energetic player. He's not the most creative player though. Certainly an improvement on Kevin Nolan though, whatever way you spin it.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*










8*D 8*D 8*D


they've confirmed its £37.1m, strange, usually they'd just say undisclosed


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



united_07 said:


> 8*D 8*D 8*D


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

EDIT: New Sig time!!!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Liam Miller said:


> Pulled a bit of a you with that post, surprised Vader didn't notice that's if he even takes notice of my posts :terry


It was that bad it offended my brain. I chose not to highlight the fact that a fellow United fan has the mental capacity of a tub of lard.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Fabio is going and Mata is coming in

De LOL 

loldefender - loldefender - loldefender - Mata


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Good on Mata.

Chelsea are going to regret this one day. Selling your most talented player always bring the regrets eventually.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Vader said:


> It was that bad it offended my brain. I chose not to highlight the fact that a fellow United fan has the mental capacity of a tub of lard.


:lol i added and for no apparent reason, not exactly cgs woat level.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

That's the start. You think he was this thick to begin with? It's taken years of practice for CGS to set the mong level as high as he has. Watching the new retards we have in these threads, perhaps you too, will be like watching pitiful children trying to break my space invaders top score in the arcade. Only much more fun.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Shots fired.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Juan Mata: "David De Gea was texting me the last 5/6 days,‘when are you coming, when are you landing,are you coming by helicopter or bike’!’












Hopefully de Gea can get a couple of other international team mates over :moyes2

Moyes said on MUTV that this transfer has been on the radar for a couple of months


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I'd like to add that I don't mean WF's ****** arcade, I'm talking real nerd arcade with House of the Dead and other shit.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Wasn't EGame calling us all idiots the other day for saying it was an awful move by Chelsea? :hmm:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

De Gea tapping players up.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



DA said:


> Wasn't EGame calling us all idiots the other day for saying it was an awful move by Chelsea? :hmm:


Do you even read?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



EGame said:


> Do you even read?


He's DA probably not or at the least not very well.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

DA joining the mong army.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Which i am not a part of :side:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> David Moyes: "What I will say, this is the first, and there will be many more to come in time."


even Moyes has given up on Fellaini then :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Stop teasing us Dave.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Oh so it's a good move until May and then a shit move from that point onward?

OK THEN


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I'm still :mark: out..


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Needs to bulk up imo, not english or tough tackling enough for my liking.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



united_07 said:


> Hopefully de Gea can get a couple of other international team mates over :moyes2
> 
> Moyes said on MUTV that this transfer has been on the radar for a couple of months


Loving the role DdG played in this transfer. That gif is just awesome btw.

Hand on heart I Thought mata was a class act at Valencia & gutted joined Chelsea in 2011 at snip at £23.5m as well. Thought missed a trick when went to Chelsea then after missing out Silva at Valencia not long before that to. But now Its 3 years later his signing for us in jan transfer window of all times. 37m for a proven world class player in the PL yeah I'm ok with that. Solves some key issues we have up top in this side as lack a composed creative player in final 3rd who can deliver that killer pass something Mata consistently brilliant at. 

Regardless of what the so called "experts" on Gillette soccer Saturday think regarding mata signing for us cos he plays in Rooneys position, is total bollocks does it make it a bad move does it fuck. If we can get fluid front 4 of Adnan Mata RvP & Mata working then we will be laughing. Also if Possible we can have Adnan Mata Kagawa as 3 behind CF meaning Rooney could play as no9 rather then no10 or RvP play there keeping Rooney out. Its a squad rotation game at end of the day as well so having someone like mata with his ability to play different roles is good weapon to have, his properly not as effective on wing as no10 but mata drifts anyway & not rigid player wont stick to flanks anyway he likes get involved in the play through middle so I don't see an issue with him playing wide right in a 4-2-3-1 shape as mata will have freedom to come inside just as Adnan has when he plays on that side. Its Total hypocrisy by that panel who said we made a mistake not signing Ozil last year even though its wasnt signing that Arsenal needed at that time were clearly after a CF not a no10 playmaker but when the chance came to sign ozil was a no brainier & it position wenger could easily say Arsenal stacked in & left it but signal of intent & world class player wanted play for the gunners so splashed the cash & look what that signing did. It gave arsenal a boost that they needed & since then they have carried on that good wave been riding on all season. Now we have done the same thing hoping have same effect on the team yet it a bad move according to that lot? No one saying mata fix all problems we have but anyone who actually seen us this season would of seen how much we could of done with creative playmaker of mata skill set.

It's that type of knock on effect ozil gave arsenal that mata hopefully has given the team that we so clearly needed. I know I'm buzzing about game on Tuesday night now as the thought of Mata playing in mufc shift is exciting. It gives the whole place a much needed lift. Also it signal of intent that were still around at top end of market. Who would of thought as well our 2 big signings at the club in recent years would be RvP & Mata for combined £61m. I would love for us to sign luke shaw next to sort out lb area while were at it for the next decade plus this month, that would be just ace. So happy got mata at the club as soon as we can get Rooney & RvP back fit in starting 11 as well with mata & adnan playing either side, hopefully start playing better & getting those wins.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*Oh shit I hope he starts now on Tuesday. Might not be waste of money after all :mark:

Still the glaring holes at CM and LB too though. Still up to Moyes to make the team work around Mata too. Praying he doesn't just stick him out right and tell him to stay out there. Mata/Januzaj/Rooney/RVP all playing off each other with free reign in the final third could be really great. Good timing too after the Sunderland mess.*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

http://blogs.grada360.com/juanmata/en/2014/01/25/muchas-gracias/

What a nice way to leave the club. Classy guy.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Seabs said:


> *Oh shit I hope he starts now on Tuesday. Might not be waste of money after all :mark:
> 
> Still the glaring holes at CM and LB too though. Still up to Moyes to make the team work around Mata too. Praying he doesn't just stick him out right and tell him to stay out there. Mata/Januzaj/Rooney/RVP all playing off each other with free reign in the final third could be really great. Good timing too after the Sunderland mess.*


Can't see him playing as a proper right winger, moyes isn't that stupid. Mata is class from the right when he has the freedom to come inside (sounded wrong)


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*










Mata has a nice fucking helicopter.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

But for the record i'd much prefer him as a number 10 in the hole mick.gif, but we'll see i suppose.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Liam Miller said:


> Can't see him playing as a proper right winger, moyes isn't that stupid. Mata is class from the right when he has the freedom to come inside (sounded wrong)


:alexhumph

Is the humph the noise he makes when he's penetrated?

Anyway, might see some more big signings - wonderful.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



ArnoldTricky said:


> http://blogs.grada360.com/juanmata/en/2014/01/25/muchas-gracias/
> 
> What a nice way to leave the club. Classy guy.


:sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad:

Edit: This amount of smilies does not represent my TRUE FEELINGS.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Vader said:


> :alexhumph
> 
> Is the humph the noise he makes when he's penetrated?
> 
> Anyway, might see some more big signings - wonderful.


You think we'll sign a left back or a cm in this window or will them two have to wait until the summer now?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

WOW

De-MOD Joel plz

There are only so many sad face smileys that my laptop can handle


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

MY FEELINGS BROKE THE THREAD enaldo


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Also Joel :lmao fucking hell


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

It will be funny when Moyes somehow makes them still lose, the chancing bastard.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Liam Miller said:


> You think we'll sign a left back or a cm in this window or will them two have to wait until the summer now?


Depends if you believe the Shaw rumours. I'd like to think we'll sign a CM but I've no idea right now. I'd never have predicted this transfer a week or so ago.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Any chance of Sky Sports News signing a couple more anchor-people?

The arl woman on right now with that painful bowl head is bringing me to tears.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*










Would be great to see him start on tuesday


The Times, which im more inclined to believe, are saying despite what other papers are reporting there hasnt been a bid for Shaw made. But the general consensus amongst the papers is that Moyes would like to get a left back and central midfielder in.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Rooney contract renewal talks accepted and underway :banderas

Joel :banderas


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/everton-transfers-sergio-canales-enquiry-3061819#.UuRKcXk4lO0

Mirror reporting we're after Segrio Canales of Valencia although the end is:



> Valencia will accept a loan offer with a first option to buy for £4million-rated star.


I don't think they've realised we've just loaned our 4th player.. unless we sign :darkbarry and then loan him.

EDIT: Mirror also reporting we're interested in Holtby and Chadli..


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Lol Joel :banderas

Still think it's gonna take more than just Mata to fire United into 4th. Sure he will be a big help but without an entire mentality change they will still suffer regardless. 

Also I really hope come deadline day we actually do some damn business. At least get a midfielder in if nothing else fuck.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Renegade™;29120593 said:


> Rooney contract renewal talks accepted and underway :banderas
> 
> Joel :banderas


Well you're giving him £300k, so he's just done what he did to you a few years ago, so I don't really care. Well played, Rooney (Y)

All it means is your record signing has to play on the right wing where he doesn't nearly have the same impact as he does through the centre.

This is while you still have massive holes in central midfield and a defence that doesn't know the day, time, month or year.

:banderas indeed.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Spoiler: original Mata paragraph before some kind soul edited it for the sake of our eyes






> "Hola a [email protected], como imagináis, hoy es un día muy importante en mi vida y quiero expresar, a través de estas líneas, las emociones y recuerdos que recorren mi cabeza mientras os escribo. Lo primero que quiero dejar claro, y lo escribo, como toda esta carta, desde mi corazón, es que nunca olvidaré el trato recibido por la afición del Chelsea desde el primer día en el club, hasta el último, en el que me encuentro ahora mismo. Los ánimos y el cariño que, en todo momento, me habéis dado, han sido fundamentales para crecer como futbolista, disfrutar dentro y fuera del terreno de juego, pero sobre todo, para llevarme conmigo, por siempre, un sentimiento de agradecimiento que nunca olvidaré. Y que nunca podré devolver lo suficiente a través de estas palabras. Tanto en los buenos momentos (que por fortuna han sido muchos: mi primera copa como 'blue', la FA Cup; o la inmensa felicidad de ganar títulos que el club no había conseguido antes en su historia, como la Champions League o la Europa League. Aún recuerdo aquella noche en Munich, tan mágica y esperada por todos), como también en las situaciones más complicadas a nivel personal, sobre todo durante los últimos seis meses largos. Cada mensaje que recibía a través de las redes sociales, cada muestra de afecto que me brindábais en la calle, y por supuesto, vuestro apoyo en el estadio, me hace sentir muy orgulloso de la afición que tiene el Chelsea y que se merece, sin duda, un equipo con jugadores de un nivel tan alto como los que hay en la plantilla. No puedo, ni quiero olvidarme de la confianza que depositásteis en mi a la hora de elegirme como mejor jugador del equipo en cada una de las dos temporadas que he jugado de forma completa, algo que sin duda me enorgullece enormemente. Nunca olvidaré las dos galas de entrega. En definitiva, gracias infinitas por vuestro trato hacia mí, ha sido inmejorable y espero que entendáis que, tras unos meses en los que me he visto en una situación nueva y realmente complicada a nivel personal, ahora empieza un nuevo capítulo en mi carrera para seguir disfrutando del fútbol. Tan a gusto estaba en el club, y en la ciudad, que incluso antes del verano mi deseo era el de permanecer aquí por más tiempo, el que el club considerara necesario, y seguir ganando títulos para el Chelsea. Pero como todos sabéis, la situación cambió para mi tras el verano y pasé de sentirme un jugador importante a vivir situaciones difíciles e incluso de impotencia al no poder ayudar al equipo día tras día como venía haciendo. Es una situación que obviamente respeto, puesto que el fútbol es un deporte colectivo, y en una plantilla como la que hay es una tarea complicada jugar de manera regular. En el deporte, se puede ganar o perder, pero lo más importante es dar todo lo que uno tiene. Espero que seáis conscientes de que siempre, en cada partido y en cada entrenamiento, sin excepción, lo he hecho. Siempre he intentado dar lo mejor de mí para el club. Con ello quiero dejar claro el cariño, respeto y admiración que tengo por todos mis ex-compañeros, desde mi primer año hasta hoy. Quiero, por supuesto, dar las gracias a los capitanes, que me han ayudado y comprendido siempre, ofreciéndose a facilitar mi acogida por el grupo en mi llegada y apoyándome en los momentos duros de esta temporada, dándome ánimos y conversación para seguir siendo positivo. No sólo a ellos, sino a todos mis ex-compañeros les doy las gracias por estos dos años y medio y les deseo la mejor de las suertes para el futuro, a nivel profesional y personal. Obviamente, con algunos he tenido más confianza que con otros, pero lo más importante es que tras mi paso por el Chelsea me llevo grandes amigos, que lo serán por siempre, por encima de rivalidades deportivas. Me gustaría destacar también, el trabajo diario que realizan todas las personas que está alrededor de la plantilla, desde el servicio médico, utilleros, personal que trabaja en Cobham, miembros del departamento de prensa, comunicación y marketing, equipo de Chelsea Tv, personal que trabaja en Stamford Bridge... En definitiva, a todas y cada una de las personas que hacen que este club no sea grande solo por fuera sino también por dentro, lo cual es realmente importante. Gracias por vuestro trato y vuestro esfuerzo para que los jugadores tengan un día a día mucho más sencillo. Además, como no, gracias a todos los entrenadores con los que he compartido alegrías y tristezas durante este tiempo atrás. Han sido de gran ayuda en mi progresión como futbolista. Con sus decisiones, positivas o no hacia mí, y siempre respetadas, me han convertido también en una persona más madura y fuerte. De todo se aprende, e incluso más en situaciones que nunca has vivido antes y te hacen pensar en compañeros que conviven con ellas habitualmente. Gracias André por haberme dado la oportunidad de venir al Chelsea, nada de esto hubiera pasado sin tu apoyo; a Robbie y Rafa por darme una confianza ilimitada; y a José por hacerme un jugador más fuerte, porque es en esos momentos complicados cuando he aprendido a seguir siendo positivo y seguir trabajando duro. Por último, quiero agradecer al Club, y en especial a su dueño Roman Abramovich, la confianza depositada en mí a la hora de hacerse con mis servicios, y su comprensión ahora que comienza una nueva aventura en mi vida. Estoy muy orgulloso de que durante mi tiempo en el club, consiguiéramos su sueño y el de todos nosotros, ganar la Champions League en aquella inolvidable noche en Munich. Me alegro también, por qué no decirlo, de que mi paso por el club haya sido rentable en términos económicos. No quiero extenderme demasiado (aunque ya lo he hecho) pero quiero dejar claro que este periodo que ahora termina, ha sido importantísimo para mí, a nivel profesional y personal; y que aunque muchos de [email protected], como yo, pensabáis que nunca llegaría este momento, el fútbol es así y ahora me depara el comienzo de una nueva etapa. Sinceramente, me hubiese gustado despedirme de todos vosotros en el estadio, o en una rueda de prensa, pero no ha sido posible. Estoy seguro de que en el futuro podré hacerlo, pues es lo que merecéis. Evidentemente, hoy es un día de sentimientos contradictorios, recordando el pasado e imaginando el futuro y lo que consigo trae. Tengo la ilusión y las ganas de ser feliz y de disfrutar de lo que más me gusta, jugar al fútbol. Nunca olvidaré mi paso por el Chelsea, y el cariño que me llevo tras él. Os deseo lo mejor y os mando un abrazo fuerte a [email protected] MUCHAS GRACIAS, Juan. -- Hi everyone, As you can imagine this is a very important day in my life, and with these lines I would like to express the memories and emotions that come to me as I write. This letter is written from my heart, and first of all I would like to say that I will never forget all the affection given to me by the Chelsea fans. From the very first day until the last. With your support and affection I have grown up as a player and I have had an amazing time both on and off the pitch. I will always feel the gratitude towards you. Always. No words are enough to give back all the things I have received. There has been plenty of good moments: the FA Cup, my first trophy as a Blue; the immense happiness of winning titles for the first time in the club's history, such as that magical Champions League night in Munich and the Europa League... On the other hand, I have experienced some complicated situations from a personal point of view, mainly during the last six months. Every message I got through the social media, every nice word you have said to me on the street, and of course, your support in the stadium, has made me feel incredibly proud of the Chelsea fans; you deserve a team like the one you've got, with so many fantastic players. I won't forget the faith you put in me when I was given the player of the year award the last two seasons. I feel really proud and I will never forget those nights. Thank you so much for the way you have treated me, you have been unbelievable. I hope you understand that after going through a complicated and, for me, new situation in the last few months, I believe this is the best choice in order to carry on with my football career and to keep enjoying this sport. Before last summer, my intention was to stay here for a long time; as long as the club wanted me to, and to keep winning trophies for Chelsea FC. This is how happy I was in the club and in the city. However, as you all know, things changed after the preseason. From feeling like an important player, I started to experience some difficult situations and I felt unable to help the team to the extent that I wanted and was used to. Obviously, I fully respect the circumstances. Football is a team sport and it's not easy to play regularly in such a good squad. In sports you may win or lose, but the most important thing is to give everything. I hope you know and feel that I have always done so. In every game, in every training session, without exception. I have always tried my best for the club. I would like to emphasise the affection, admiration and respect that I've had for my former team mates since the first day. I want to thank the captains for their help and understanding at all times. They made me feel comfortable when I arrived and they have supported me throughout the difficult times this season. I thank all my former team mates for these two and a half years and I wish them the best, personally and professionally, for the future. Of course I have been closer to some of them, but the most important thing is that my years in Chelsea have left me with great friends. Friends forever, football rivalries aside. I also want to highlight the day-to-day job of every member of the Chelsea staff: medical team, kit men, staff at Cobham and Stamford Bridge, media and marketing department, Chelsea TV team... All of them are very important in making this club a great one. Thank you for your treatment and your efforts to make the life of the players easier. Furthermore, thanks to every manager I have had the pleasure to work with during my time here. They have all been a big help for my progression as a player. I have always respected their decisions, whatever they were; they made me more mature and a stronger person. You learn from everything, and certain situations make you think about other team mates who are coping with similar situations more regularly. Thank you Andre for giving me the opportunity to join Chelsea FC. Without your support, none of this would have happened. To Robbie and Rafa, for their unlimited trust in me. And to Jose, for making me a stronger player, because in difficult moments, I have learnt to remain positive and to keep working hard. Lastly, I want to thank the Club, and in particular its owner, Roman Abramovich, for trusting me and making an important investment when signing me. Also for their understanding regarding my situation over the last months. I'm very glad to have been part of the squad that made his and our dream come true: winning the Champions League on that unforgettable night in Munich. Additionally, my years in Chelsea have been profitable for the club, which I'm very pleased about. I want to make clear that the stage that now comes to an end has been extremely important for me, personally and professionally. Although many of you, like myself, never thought this moment would come, this is football and a new chapter is about to begin. I would have liked to say good bye to all of you in the stadium, or in a press conference, but it has not been possible. I'm sure, i will be able to do it in the future, because is what you deserve. Evidently, today is a day of mixed feelings, remembering the past and looking forward to the future and what it has to bring. I look forward to being happy and to enjoy what I like the most: play football. I will never forget my time in Chelsea and the affection I take with me, I will keep forever. I wish you the best. A big hug to all of you. THANK YOU so much, Juan






I reckon he'd fit in well around here in these threads.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I was hoping PSG would come in and steal Mata away real fast so all the United fans with Mata sigs would feel salty.

:avb3

I actually like Mata a lot, so it looks like I will actually have to cheer on a United player.

:draper2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



DA said:


> I reckon he'd fit in well around here in these threads.


Didn't post a formation for the game on Tuesday = no buys.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Mata

Mata - Mata - Mata

Mata - Mata

Mata - Mata - Mata - Mata

Mata


That'll work.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Vader said:


> Mata
> 
> Mata - Mata - Mata
> 
> ...



:moyes1


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Third party? Might as well have Neymar's parents on the wing


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Vader said:


> Third party? Might as well have Neymar's parents on the wing


Glazers would then have to payout about 30m for their services, no chance.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



obby said:


> Mata has a nice fucking helicopter.


It's a bit shit compared to the Babelcopter

also Saul Niguez. He's a DM so do what you must Ayre


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



ROUSEY said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/everton-transfers-sergio-canales-enquiry-3061819#.UuRKcXk4lO0
> 
> Mirror reporting we're after Segrio Canales of Valencia although the end is:
> 
> ...



Canales use to be a big prospect, has had a few bad injuries though if i'm correct. He'd be a neat little player for everton though if stayed fit.

Holtby would be good also.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Yeah go for Chadli, he's fucking abysmal.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Who is the crazy-eyed piece of filth in your sig, WWE_TNA/TNA_WWE/Liam Miller?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Hank Scorpio said:


> It's a bit shit compared to the Babelcopter
> 
> also Saul Niguez. He's a DM so do what you must Ayre


In the year and a half you've been on here, have any of the players you've posted signed?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Yeah no kidding. Kinda funny looking back at how most of Spurs' "Beatles" *Cringe* have flopped since the insane amount of hype they generated in the Summer.

Soldado = 26 million pound penalty taker
Capoue = Shockingly bad
Chiricheș = Shiter (like really shiter) David Luiz
Eriksen = Only decent one
Lamela = Awful (Kind of surprising tho, he was class and a half back in Serie A)


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Lmao @ Rooney contract renewal. What a fucking joke that is going to be.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



DA said:


> Who is the crazy-eyed piece of filth in your sig, WWE_TNA/TNA_WWE/Liam Miller?


alexandra daddario.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



ROUSEY said:


> In the year and a half you've been on here, have any of the players you've posted signed?


Hey I posted about Coutinho in like December of 2012 so there's one...


...


...


That's about it really :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Mata :banderas


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Hey I posted about Coutinho in like December of 2012 so there's one...
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


:lol

My record isn't much better like.. 

Nowhere near as bad as u07, though. His record is up there with everybody else's put together.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Hey I posted about Coutinho in like December of 2012 so there's one...
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


Please post an update on the Yarmolenko deal. :brodgers


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



EGame said:


> Lmao @ Rooney contract renewal. What a fucking joke that is going to be.


£300k. 5 Years. Final year of contract - 33 years old and earning £300k.

You gotta hand it to Rooney. People call the lad stupid, but he knows how to play United like one of those old grannies.

In sensible news, ahem.

WE ZOUMA SOON.

WE COSTA IN THE SUMMER.

2014/15.

GOATois
Azpi BOOMA ZOUMA Terry CHELSEA FAN SHAW
Ramires Matic
WILL.I.AN BOSSCAR AZAAAAAA
DIEGO COSTA BITCHES​
We so GOAT though :moyes1


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Costa in the Premier League :banderas


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Joel said:


> £300k. 5 Years. Final year of contract - 33 years old and earning £300k.
> 
> You gotta hand it to Rooney. People call the lad stupid, but he knows how to play United like one of those old grannies.
> 
> ...



Zouma, Terry and Costa :jones


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Liam Miller said:


> Zouma, Terry and Costa :jones


Passionate lads.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Capoue isn't crap. He's been played out of position, but he's a boss DM.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

we messi next season so the rest of you poverty clubs can do what they want


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Joel said:


> £300k. 5 Years. Final year of contract - 33 years old and earning £300k.
> 
> You gotta hand it to Rooney. People call the lad stupid, but he knows how to play United like one of those old grannies.
> 
> ...


Dat Team. :cashley :cashley :terry :terry


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Abk™ said:


> Please post an update on the Yarmolenko deal. :brodgers


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

diego costa will suck in any system that doesnt have free flowing attack. the atletico system is built around him


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> diego costa will suck in any system that doesnt have free flowing attack. the atletico system is built around him


you're right. And the guy is a moaning cunt. All over the opposition, referee etc


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Nessler said:


> That goal against Arsenal. also Barca but that isn't fondly remembered


Funny thing about this Arsenal goal is that he could have won us the game 6-7 minutes later with almost the last kick of the game but hit the crossbar from close range. Nobody remembers it obviously with this incredible goal. 

The guy played CM, DM, RB, CB and did it all excellently. It will be a huge challenge for Jose to try to find someone as good as Essien was, with the kind of character that injured or not, worked tirelessly for the team. Exceptional player. He will do well in Milan and hopefully will come back one day. As much as I didn't want to see him go, he deserves to play regularly and be ready for the World Cup. 

As for Costa, we're probably going to sell Courtois, if not this season then next season so I can see a Costa/Courtois deal but Costa isn't the type of striker we need. The ideal striker for us would be Rooney or Cavani. Rooney is probably not happening but there are reports that Cavani might leave PSG because he doesn't like playing out of position.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Nessler said:


> you're right. And the guy is a moaning cunt. All over the opposition, referee etc


Sounds like a Chelsea player already. :torres


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Dortmund in crisis.

Subotic out for the season.
Kuba probably out as well.
Hummels and Gundogan in extended recovery.
Miki struggling from the team's general lack of creativity.
Too much burden on Reus to create.
No like-for-like replacement for Lewandowski in sight.
lol Schieber.

Piszczek not back into the swing of things, Schmelzer being exposed terribly, Sokratis having to cover the defence by himself and Grosskreutz running around like a headless chicken is not helping matters.
Youngsters Hoffman, Ducksch, Durm and Sarr will be tasked quite heavily in the coming months. Not sure any of them are going to be up to it (well, Durm might be). Should have kept Bittencourt.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Rock316AE said:


> Funny thing about this Arsenal goal is that he could have won us the game 6-7 minutes later with almost the last kick of the game but hit the crossbar from close range. Nobody remembers it obviously with this incredible goal.
> 
> The guy played CM, DM, RB, CB and did it all excellently. It will be a huge challenge for Jose to try to find someone as good as Essien was, with the kind of character that injured or not, worked tirelessly for the team. Exceptional player. He will do well in Milan and hopefully will come back one day. As much as I didn't want to see him go, he deserves to play regularly and be ready for the World Cup.
> 
> As for Costa, we're probably going to sell Courtois, if not this season then next season so I can see a Costa/Courtois deal but Costa isn't the type of striker we need. The ideal striker for us would be Rooney or Cavani. Rooney is probably not happening but there are reports that Cavani might leave PSG because he doesn't like playing out of position.


Even the goal against Barca would be remembered if he managed to clear the ball in the buildup to the Iniesta goal. 

Courtois has surpassed Cech imo or atleast will surpass him soon. He should challenge Cech's #1 status next season or better, replace him as the #1


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I don't see it TBH. Cech has at least 4-5 more years at a top level and Jose basically confirmed that he will be number 1 next season when he said that Cech will break the PL record of clean sheets, and he should be IMO. Other than that, the Atletico Madrid president said a few days ago that Chelsea offered them Courtois but his price was too high for a goalkeeper. It's just a matter of timing, but my guess is that Courtois will never play for Chelsea.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

reports that essien has failed his medical with milan. after being announced as a milan player. and after they've sent nocerino away on loan










apparently that's how he got off the plane when he got into milan.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Rock316AE said:


> I don't see it TBH. Cech has at least 4-5 more years at a top level and Jose basically confirmed that he will be number 1 next season when he said that Cech will break the PL record of clean sheets, and he should be IMO. Other than that, the Atletico Madrid president said a few days ago that Chelsea offered them Courtois but his price was too high for a goalkeeper. It's just a matter of timing, but my guess is that Courtois will never play for Chelsea.


As much as I'd hate to do it to Cech, I think next season is the time for Courtois. If we sell him we'll regret it massively in a couple of years. Cech was 22 when he came in to replace Cudicini, it seemed a weird decision at the time but it's paid off enormously. Do the same with Courtois and I think it will again.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Zaha having his medical at cardiff, apparently a £1.5m loan fee


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

di marzio saying that after secondary medical tests essien will sign with milan tomorrow


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Duncan Castles, from the sunday times, reckons Moyes wants to replace rafael with glen johnson....

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
:moyes6


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



united_07 said:


> Duncan Castles, from the sunday times, reckons Moyes wants to replace rafael with glen johnson....
> 
> .
> .
> ...


At this point I'd just be grateful it's not Tony Hibbert.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Rock316AE said:


> I don't see it TBH. Cech has at least 4-5 more years at a top level and Jose basically confirmed that he will be number 1 next season when he said that Cech will break the PL record of clean sheets, and he should be IMO. Other than that, the Atletico Madrid president said a few days ago that Chelsea offered them Courtois but his price was too high for a goalkeeper. It's just a matter of timing, but my guess is that Courtois will never play for Chelsea.


Cech has 4-5 but Courtois has 10+ years. Good goalkeepers are easy to find but with this guy Emenalo or whoever signed him has struck gold. Should make him #1 at some point. When Mourinho arrived, Cudicini was the Player of the season i think, or he had a very good season but he replaced him with Cech anyway


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

that Mata farewell :jose. I hope he plays very well, but United continue to tank, if that makes any sense.

And who cares about Rooney's contract extension, I swear he gets one like every week.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Nessler said:


> Cech has 4-5 but Courtois has 10+ years. Good goalkeepers are easy to find but with this guy Emenalo or whoever signed him has struck gold. Should make him #1 at some point. When Mourinho arrived, Cudicini was the Player of the season i think, or he had a very good season but he replaced him with Cech anyway





Curry said:


> As much as I'd hate to do it to Cech, I think next season is the time for Courtois. If we sell him we'll regret it massively in a couple of years. Cech was 22 when he came in to replace Cudicini, it seemed a weird decision at the time but it's paid off enormously. Do the same with Courtois and I think it will again.


If Cech was 35-36 now for example and still performing, then yes, I can see why Courtois should replace him but it's not the case. Cech is 31, one of the best in the world, adapted to the PL and is a club legend that still has many years at a top level. Yesterday it was De Gea, today it's Courtois, tomorrow it'll be someone else. There's no way that Courtois should replace Cech in the current situation, younger or not. The club knew it when they bought him and know it now seeing as they gave Atletico the chance to buy him. Cudicini was POTY for us the year before Jose but it was a completely different situation as Cech is on a different level in terms of status and quality, plus, a Mourinho player.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I'm not sure Duncan Castles has ever got anything right.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



united_07 said:


> Duncan Castles, from the sunday times, reckons Moyes wants to replace rafael with glen johnson....
> 
> .
> .
> ...


I read the article, assuming it's the "5 Mata's" one and he just said we were monitoring Johnson's situation without actually mentioning Rafael. He actually wouldn't be a bad signing for depth, because we have nothing behind Rafa other than Smalling, Jones and Valencia now that Fabio's left. Would probably demand far too much wages though. And he's a prick.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Interesting to see if Cabaye throws another hissy fit and doesn't play against Norwich in light of the bid from PSG. Guardian also saying Man Utd are considering an offer. 

Would kill me to see him playing for those cunts :jose


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Irish Jet said:


> I read the article, assuming it's the "5 Mata's" one and he just said we were monitoring Johnson's situation without actually mentioning Rafael. He actually wouldn't be a bad signing for depth, because we have nothing behind Rafa other than Smalling, Jones and Valencia now that Fabio's left. Would probably demand far too much wages though. And he's a prick.


nah he posted something on his twitter page



> Moyes is in the process of selling full back Fabio, and wants brother Rafael out by the summer. A third Brazilian, Anderson, has been loaned to Fiorentina, though the Serie A club has no formal option to buy.
> 
> Among deals being considered are moves for Southampton left back Luke Shaw, Bayern defender Dante and midfielder Toni Kroos, Inter's Fredy Guarin, FC Porto's Fernando, Juventus' Paul Pogba, and Dortmund's Marco Reus. The situation of Glen Johnson, told he can only extend his Liverpool contract if he accepts a drop in his £130,000 pw wages, also interests.




saw this as well



> Jan Aage Fjortoft ‏@JanAageFjortoft 1h
> What all my sources tell me in Germany /other countries:Manchester United are working very hard to get players. Now and summer!
> #MUFC
> #big


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

In that case, he's obviously unreliable and an asshole.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

It still saddens me that the club pays a fucking turnip like Glen Johnson so much money.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Johnson wouldn't believe his luck if we signed him having already played for chelsea and liverpool he should be giving the nickname The luckiest man on earth.

But hopefully castles is talking garbage and he can then proceed to go and fuck a steer.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

We've rejected a bid from Norwich for Scotty "Big Bollocks" Dann. Please come back Hughton.

Hardly inspiring the fans reservations about him, going after a Championship level centre half.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I don't know how many would agree, but I can never understand the logic behind signing a CB who has been relegated multiple times as your way of trying to avoid relegation.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Ruckus said:


> I don't know how many would agree, but I can never understand the logic behind signing a CB who has been relegated multiple times as your way of trying to avoid relegation.


Like big sam getting roger johnson :lol


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Liam Miller said:


> Like big sam getting roger johnson :lol


That just takes the biscuit. 3 seasons in a row that muppet has been relegated and yet he gets a Premier League move? fpalm


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

He might be the definition of how the fuck are you a pro footballer nevermind a prem footballer.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Meh, we signed Jagielka and Lescott from the Championship. Jags had just gotten relegated with Sheffield United. 

IMO they were at the time the best CB partnership in the PL behind the in their prime Vidic/Rio. Get them in a partnership that brings the best out of them and they can shine. 

Obviously shite like Roger Johnson is an exception who looks and plays awful regardless but just 'cause they got relegated/come from the lower leagues doesn't mean they can't make it in the PL.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Tbh, I thought Johnson/Dann partnership at Birmingham was really good the season before they got relegated. They're probably both living off that.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Gabbidon is doing alright at Palace and he's atrocious. The odd decent season can cloud judgement. Jagielka and Lescott are/were both miles better than the cat piss that is Roger Johnson.

Has there ever been a good Johnson named footballer? Roger, Glen and Seth are all piss poor.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I remember when a few "pundits" were talking about johnson for england :terry


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Vader said:


> Gabbidon is doing alright at Palace and he's atrocious. The odd decent season can cloud judgement. Jagielka and Lescott are/were both miles better than the cat piss that is Roger Johnson.
> 
> *Has there ever been a good Johnson named footballer? Roger, Glen and Seth are all piss poor*.


No, but there's been a Gudjohnsen :brodgers


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

David Johnson won 3 Champions Leagues for Liverpool, does he count?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I suppose Adam is good when he can be bothered turning up.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Vader said:


> Has there ever been a good Johnson named footballer? Roger, Glen and Seth are all piss poor.












bama


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Adam is too inconsistent, but he's obviously really good on form. No idea who that is, Hamada, though I'm guessing I should.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Michael Johnson, stalwart defender for Birmingham City and Jamaica. Basically the corner stone of Birmingham's defence from 1995 to 2003. 262 GOAT appearances.

Also, Vic, Bob and George :mark: 

That new Vic and Bob series :mark: with Dan Skinner :mark: and Matt Berry :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Ronny JohnsEn? :brodgers


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Yeah you're not having that, even with the Reeves and Mortimer love.

Won't lie Joel, had to check about 10 minutes ago how Ronny's surname was spelt.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Should have asked CGS.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I'd have gotten Barker as a reply.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Vader said:


> I'd have gotten Bakrer as a reply.


:moyes2


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Vader said:


> Yeah you're not having that, even with the Reeves and Mortimer love.


Come on Vader, how am I NOT having that? Watching him crunch some Div 1 centre forward jobber in the pissing rain on a cold February weekend at St. Andrews was a fucking _highlight_.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

As fun as that sounds, Div 1 seals it. I hear he's quick at 200m though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

WOW

Is there anybody in here conversing about actual *TRANSFERS?*

Plz disperse unless you have some scoopz


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



DA said:


> WOW
> 
> Is there anybody in here conversing about actual *TRANSFERS?*
> 
> Plz disperse unless you have some scoopz




Liverpool preparing a bid for Mo Salah.......


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



DA said:


> WOW
> 
> Is there anybody in here conversing about actual *TRANSFERS?*
> 
> Plz disperse unless you have some scoopz


PSG have a bid of about £14m for Yohan Cabaye rejected but Utd want him. There.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

we'll bid 14.5m, do it ashley sell him :moyes2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

That's better guys :hendo2

Sorry if I sounded like a bastard, I just take my (self-appointed :side role as Transfer Thread Commissioner/Monitor seriously :hendo3


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Johnson and Dann have continually been dining out on the 2009/2010 season when Joe Hart was in inspirational form for Birmingham, hence why clubs are seemingly so keen on going in for the pair. Despite this, the two defenders formed a decent partnership that was definitely far greater than the sum of its parts. There's that old nutshell about chemistry between centre backs being the most important thing, cropping up once again. If you listen to blue noses they will convince you that Dann's season ending injury in January 2011 and the break up of the Dann/Johnson partnership was the main reason for Birmingham's relegation in 2010/2011. Btw Johnson isn't a bad player and can do well for himself when he gives a fuck, but he's renowned for being a terrible professional with an awful attitude. His drinking habit is one of the worst kept secrets in midlands footy.

Going back to the whole "sum of their parts" concept...based on his time at Birmingham I don't particularly rate Dann as an _individual_ defender. He's weak for a center back and chronically slow, certainly not the type of player you would want to rely on in a one on one situation. However, if you can put him in a well organised defensive unit with players who have the attributes to cover his weaknesses then he's okay. He is fairly decent on the ball, comfortable enough in possession and offers a very reasonable range of passing, although he does have the tendency to overplay at times at get himself into a mess.

For a reserve defensive signing this seems like an okay option, but apparently the guy is on 32K a week so I'm not too sure that this would be a good move for us. We're now at the stage where we need genuine improvements on Turner and Bassong, with one being a good but slow clogger who forces us to play deep while the other is comfortable on the ball and able to play higher up the pitch while also being prone to massive fuck ups. Ideally we need a far more mobile version of Turner, but Dann is just as slow and lacks Turner's defensive skills which have been traded out for possession orientated attributes. So all in all this a really underwhelming signing (EDIT: That's if we sign the fucker. WOULD BE WOULD).



Hamada said:


> bama


I'll never forget Nicko Vaesen giving Michael Johnson a massive bollocking for a cock up that nearly led to a goal in the 2001/2002 play off final. He was livid :lol


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Johnson and Dann have continually been dining out on the 2009/2010 season when Joe Hart was in inspirational form for Birmingham, hence why clubs are seemingly so keen on going in for the pair. Despite this, the two defenders formed a decent partnership that was definitely far greater than the sum of its parts. There's that old nutshell about chemistry between centre backs being the most important thing, cropping up once again. If you listen to blue noses they will convince you that Dann's season ending injury in January 2011 and the break up of the Dann/Johnson partnership was the main reason for Birmingham's relegation in 2010/2011. Btw Johnson isn't a bad player and can do well for himself when he gives a fuck, but he's renowned for being a terrible professional with an awful attitude. His drinking habit is one of the worst kept secrets in midlands footy.


As well as relying that cunt Nikola Zigic for goals? :draper2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



DA said:


> That's better guys :hendo2
> 
> Sorry if I sounded like a bastard, I just take my (self-appointed :side role as Transfer Thread Commissioner/Monitor seriously :hendo3


Is this you auditioning for my mod position? :kobe10


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



DA said:


> WOW
> 
> Is there anybody in here conversing about actual *TRANSFERS?*
> 
> Plz disperse unless you have some scoopz


Yeah, this one is making rounds right now.



> According to Sky Sports, Liverpool want to release Dwayne "Donnacha" Austin from their fanbase. Brendan Rodgers has cited various reasons including poor grammar, disruptive behavior, monging, and "full-kit wankering" as reasons to part ways. Clubs from A-League and the MLS have denied interest for Donnacha. Donnacha is expected to be released on a free and given a trial at an undisclosed third world country with no internet.


:draper2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Joel said:


> Is this you auditioning for my mod position? :kobe10


maybe :kobe3



Rockhead said:


> Yeah, this one is making rounds right now.
> 
> 
> 
> > Donnacha is expected to be released on a free and given a trial at an undisclosed third world country with no internet.


I can then begin my search for Redead :mark:


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Did somebody say Johnson?


No not you Alex


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

It was mental how he went from looking like a 12 year old kid to a unhealthy mid thirties guy in the space of about 3 years.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> I'll never forget Nicko Vaesen giving Michael Johnson a massive bollocking for a cock up that nearly led to a goal in the 2001/2002 play off final. He was livid :lol


Nico Vaesen :moyes1

Birmingham signing Belgians before it was cool.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

DA being a boring cunt. I remember when he was a fun guy. Shortening your name has turned you into a right shit.

You're not like the other Liverpool fans. Maybe you should get a personality TRANSFER.

I'm only joking of course. Your personality is worth at least 3 croissants and in today's world that's like actual money.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Fuck that French nonsense, how much am I worth in potatoes?

I do seem to be even more annoying than usual lately, I don't know why.

I am sorry :jose


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

You should be happier liverpool might get CL for next season and you still have Suarez. 

Cheer up you muppet.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

You're at least 8 potatoes. Or 2 and a third sweet potatoes.

You're just not used to Liverpool being above United, it's fucked with your world. We'll get it back on track once we spend 200 million chocolate coins and Davey Moyes climbs out of his Gollum skin and becomes the managerial equivalent of Ryan Gosling's penis - talented and adored.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

A few interesting stories on the guardian website tonight:

PSG have bid for Januzaj, but united rejected it straight away and said they arent willing to negotiate. Good to hear, dont think he would have gone anyway, no doubt he was contacted by other clubs before he signed his new contract.

http://www.theguardian.com/football...-reject-paris-saint-germain-bid-adnan-januzaj


Rooney being given a say in transfer dealings, bit of a strange one. But then again in Fergie's autobiography he says Rooney kept pushing for him to sign Ozil before he went to Madrid but Fergie felt differently.

http://www.theguardian.com/football...d-moyes-manchester-united-transfer?CMP=twt_gu


Also United and Ed Woodward didnt want any contact with Chelsea over the Mata deal. Interestingly the article says United were notified of Mata's interest to join united in the summer transfer window, but Woodward felt a deal couldnt be done then because of the Rooney situation.

http://www.theguardian.com/football/blog/2014/jan/26/chelsea-manchester-united-juan-mata-transfer


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Mirror also says Rooney is going to get the captain's armband (as well as being involved in tranfer dealings). Basically, United gave Rooney their balls.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Bending over and letting rooney have his way.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

to be honest it might be whats needed at the moment, losing a player like Rooney in the transitional period might be dangerous


Also Ogden from the telegraph, usually reliable, says scouts were watching Filipe Luis and its a move which could be possible this week


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Rooney replacing Vidic, Moyes and Woodward. He's smarter than everyone thinks.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



united_07 said:


> to be honest it might be whats needed at the moment, losing a player like Rooney in the transitional period might be dangerous
> 
> 
> Also Ogden from the telegraph, usually reliable, says scouts were watching Filipe Luis and its a move which could be possible this week



Do people rate Felipe more than coentrao? i know felipe is older but to me he just seems more solid or maybe he's just playing well in a very good atletico side.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Liam Miller said:


> Do people rate Felipe more than coentrao? i know felipe is older but to me he just seems more solid or maybe he's just playing well in a very good atletico side.


according to the Telegraph after initially willing to let Coentrao go out on loan, Madrid have changed their mind.

Not sure about Luis, will be 29 this year as well


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Wonder what the plan is for left back i can't see us buying two unless all of ours leave so will it be felipe/shaw/coentrao etc and buttner :side: or a new LB and evra if he sticks around.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Shaw and a decent left back with experience will do me. Loads we need to fire off though.

We obviously won't get rid of all these but if we get shot of Valencia, Nani, Young, Cleverley, Buttner and I'd like to see the back of Kagawa and Hernandez if I'm being honest, neither will be first choice and they'll only get more frustrated. Hernandez is a good impact sub but it doubt he wants to be defined as such.

We need 2 left backs, a centre back (or 2 if Vidic leaves), 2 wingers, 2 centre mids and a striker happy to be a reserve. Basically we might get half of that. If the reported 200 million budget isn't a load of bollocks then Moyes can actually build a team of his own.

I think he'd be smart to get as much in now as he can as the World Cup is going to cause some prices to go through the roof.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Liam Miller said:


> Bending over and letting rooney have his way.


Well you guys are like 136 years old so I'd expect Rooney to have his way sooner or later


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Joel said:


> Mirror also says Rooney is going to get the captain's armband (as well as being involved in tranfer dealings). Basically, United gave Rooney their balls.


Again.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Vader said:


> Shaw and a decent left back with experience will do me. Loads we need to fire off though.
> 
> We obviously won't get rid of all these but if we get shot of Valencia, Nani, Young, Cleverley, Buttner and I'd like to see the back of Kagawa and Hernandez if I'm being honest, neither will be first choice and they'll only get more frustrated. Hernandez is a good impact sub but it doubt he wants to be defined as such.
> 
> ...



I'd like kagawa to stay but tbh i agree with hernandez and the rest you named, obviously if we get a good offer for kagawa i can see him leaving to balance the books. Big summer ahead no doubt (i hope)

Buying a striker is strange especially if rooney and rvp stay along with welbeck, who will come in who is good enough to feature but willing to be 4th choice, most likely be some obsecure type signing sort of what hernandez was.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Wonder how Lingard would do or perhaps Powell as he's been used there a fair bit.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Swap Powell/Lingard with young and cleverley half the wages, younger and probably more talented and won't mind being backup i expect. The downside to that is they won't get much game time so i wouldn't be against another loan for lingard/powell, same can be said for zaha if we do buy wingers and keep one of nani/valencia around a full season at another prem team will help the three of them or a top champ side for lingard.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

tbh. you are building a good time, with the base of players you'll already had and the addition of Mata and maybe Coentrao, it would be a nice team.

The only weakness i see is :moyes5


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I'm probably in the minority of Arsenal fans here, but I'm honestly not that bothered about buying anybody in this window. Draxler is quality but his first few months would just be a learning curb for him and I doubt he'd contribute that much this season. I have complete faith in this current squad and I get the feeling Wenger does as well. We can go back in for Draxler this summer, but for now I hope he sticks with what he's got. Don't want anything to disrupt the team's momentum, if that means sticking with Bendtner for the season then so be it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*










:draper2

http://tomkinstimes.com/2014/01/transfer-records-and-why-they-mata/


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Rory Smith says we're definitely interested in Saul. How will we fuck this deal up and in what window will he be signed by Spurs or Chelsea?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*










Januzaj for No 7 next season then


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

indykaila News ‏@indykaila 1h
Juan Mata has been handed the famous number seven shirt at Manchester United. Source spot on last week! #MUFC 

Manchester United ‏@ManUtd 5m
BREAKING: @JuanMata10 will wear the no.8 shirt for Manchester United. #mufcmata

on the money again from indykalia










cos he went and deleted the tweet :lol


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Interestingly Mata said he is looking forward to playing with the current squad and also with the players coming in the summer. Wonder if he has been made aware of players who will coming in the summer.

Also said de Gea was full of praise about united, and that helped convince him it was the right club to join.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

You said he's looking forward to playing with the current squad too. He has no idea what he's talking about.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



united_07 said:


> Januzaj for No 7 next season then


Cheers for the top information. Your ITK abilities should be on Sky, not wasted here.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Garuda have joined Vauxhall and Dunkin Donuts in the battle for a spot in midfield.

I'd expect Garuda and Vauxhall will be parked back, while Dunkin Donuts plays in the hole.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I heard Vauxhall really likes to drive forward into attacking positions.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Dunkin Donuts isn't so great on the cover though. You can go straight through him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

liverpool going in for ince. again


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

No thanks. Thankfully Ince looks to be Swansea bound.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Fair play to Mata. The journos were desperate to get him to slag off Chelsea and say that United was a step up and he wouldn't give them that satisfaction at all.

If it wasn't World Cup year I don't think he would have moved, as he more or less said it was important for him to play regardless of the club.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Get French Football ‏@GFN_France 1m
> Le Parisien LATEST: PSG Sporting Director Olivier Létang has arrived in England today negotiate the transfer of Yohan Cabaye. #PSG #NUFC
> Expand





> Alan Pardew admits he is not confident of keeping Yohan Cabaye at Newcastle United.
> 
> Paris Saint-Germain have confirmed their interest in the 28-year-old and club officials arrived in Newcastle on Monday indicating they are willing to meet the Magpies' valuation of around £23million.


THEY'RE HERE. For some reason that top quote reminded me of that mission in Vice City called "Cap The Collector" where Sonny's men arrive on motorbikes to pillage all your assets. That's essentially how I picture this, Olivier Létang and Laurent Blan riding in on a dirt bike and taking Cabaye off with them. Bastards.

Just hope we get someone in before the end of the window but I doubt it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Fuck you PSG.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I didn't realise Cabaye was 28. Not sure I'd want him for 20million plus, despite the fact he'd improve our midfield. Obviously we paid that for RVP but I'd sooner pay 30-40 for a Vidal or a fit Gundogan or a Koke. Or a Pogba :moyes2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I'd take Marchisio also, i don't look to much into the age tbh if they are good at fitba who cares well aslong as we ain't signing a 35+ year old for 20m.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Tbf Cabaye would fit right into PSG's midfield. With Matuidi supposedly off, he could easily anchor the def mid of PSG's midfield with Motta.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> indykaila News ‏@indykaila 1h
> Juan Mata has been handed the famous number seven shirt at Manchester United. Source spot on last week! #MUFC
> 
> Manchester United ‏@ManUtd 5m
> ...


Who actually is this moron? Because I see him on the twitty all the time (through folks retwittying him) and 98% of the shit he spouts is either garbage, vague "news" that could be interpreted several ways, or something that has correctly been reported already by someone else.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

He's an oversized bell. Who tries to get people to click links for his sulia site in order to get money. There was some great picture in the summer of all the ridiculous things he predicted or missed.

actually found it











I just usually ignore him these days.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Strootman and Thiago to United enaldo


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Reminds me of how I learned to spell Mkhitaryan for nothing.

Also Turan for what is probably the 8th straight year


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Shepard said:


> He's an oversized bell.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Kroos to Chelsea apparently!

All Chelsea have to do is name their price! :|


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Damien said:


> Kroos to Chelsea apparently!
> 
> All Chelsea have to do is name their price! :|


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Sky are saying PSG have agreed a fee with Newcastle for Cabaye


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

:mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Lol as if PSG can compete with Ed "Money" Woodward.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Chelsea aint going for no Kroos.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Green light is surely on suicide watch right now.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Ince offered to us by Blackpool for a seven figure loan fee. Answer was no, unsurprisingly.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Don't want Ince. Get a DM in ffs.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

So we rich now with the Puma deal and the debt from the stadium lessening.

Another huge buy coming in the summer for Arsenal.

I wonder who it'll be...


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Mikey Damage said:


> So we rich now with the Puma deal and the debt from the stadium lessening.
> 
> Another huge buy coming in the summer for Arsenal.
> 
> I wonder who it'll be...


No one


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Huge signing you say?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Mikey Damage said:


> So we rich now with the Puma deal and the debt from the stadium lessening.
> 
> Another huge buy coming in the summer for Arsenal.
> 
> I wonder who it'll be...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I would take Fat Ronaldo and Crouch right now.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

That's fat adriano.

#RacistAmerican.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

:lmao


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

MIKEY :banderas


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

:ti. Yeah you know you fucked up when even I can laugh at you


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Mikey Damage said:


> So we rich now with the Puma deal and the debt from the stadium lessening.
> 
> *Another huge buy coming in the summer for Arsenal.*
> 
> I wonder who it'll be...


After another trophyless season, right? 

Sagna is almost certain to leave and he's going on free transfer because Wenger won't offer the 3 year extension Sagna wants. Can't go on a season without selling/letting go of our top players.

This is our chance to consolidate in the title race and the FA Cup. I won't even mind if we win the League this season and don't win for the next 5 seasons because the way City and Chelsea are shaping their squad, it'd be immensely difficult to compete with them. And United is always there.

We need a striker now. Even Berbatov is a better option than King Olivier. He'd make a good stop gap and he won't miss sitters, or need 10,000 chances before converting one.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

There's no chance on this planet Berbatov is better than Giroud. I think you're very harsh on him, but have a slight point with what you're saying. Giroud isn't shit but by no means should he ever be the only striker at the club capable of scoring more than Mertesacker. Podolski is used out wide, or was haven't seen him this season, Sanogo is about 12 and has bones like mashed potato and Bendtner is a mashed potato.

You basically either need a back up striker, which is all Berba should be in comparison to Giroud or a top class striker like you had with RVP.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

garcia has made 28 appearances this season. christ. if we can sign matuidi or someone similar i'd be much more confident in midfield, even though garcia's performances haven't been as woeful lately as they usually are.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> garcia has made 28 appearances this season. christ. if we can sign matuidi or someone similar i'd be much more confident in midfield, even though garcia's performances haven't been as woeful lately as they usually are.


Thats depressing, easily taken over my least fav. player in blue since Savic left. I'd had viruses that move quicker than Garcia, good in the air though. Nope thats it, he can head at set pieces sometimes..


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

It's remarkable that all of the top teams have had some disgustingly shit players in the past decade.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

luuk de jong having a medical at newcastle


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

CaBYE


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes
> Brendan Rodgers confirms "there is nothing imminent" on transfers.





> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes
> Rodgers: "If no players come in that will galvanise us even more."


At least we'll be galvanised then.......

This club can be an absolute shambles at times


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



DA said:


> At least we'll be galvanised then.......


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

de Jong never really hit it off at Monchengladbach, maybe needs a change of scenary, maybe another guy who bangs in tons of goals in the Eredivise but finds that step up too difficult and I guess you can argue scoring in the EPL is harder than the more open Bundesliga


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



DA said:


> At least we'll be galvanised then.......
> 
> This club can be an absolute shambles at times


This transfer window could really come back to haunt us if we don't get top 4. Seriously all I want is a DM, we needed one when Lucas was fit and now we're in desparate need of one. Oh wait, let's put Gerrard in the deep midfield role. :clap


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 8m

Brendan Rodgers said after the game that he still hopes to make "a major sighing" before the transfer window closes.

Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 4m

Damned predictive text. *A major signing." It's been a long day.......

To get DA's hopes up before we inevitably sign no one.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



BkB Hulk said:


> Brendan Rodgers said after the game that he still hopes to make "a major sighing" before the transfer window closes.


I'm sure Chelsea or Spurs will give it him :lol


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Horray! Things are actually happening behind the scenes!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Wonder if we'll go in for Thiago again....


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

lol at us making a "major signing". 

Bring on doing fuck all on Friday pls.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

At least The Brendinator has made this coming Friday _kind of_ exciting for us.....

....until, after we spend the day watching Sky Sports News and waiting for something to happen, Ian Ayre announces at 9PM that we are done, rides off on his motorbike and ruins the last two hours of Deadline Day for us like he always does.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

You just smashed everton and are still 4th, don't sign anyone who is good pls.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

we mangala now


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



CGS said:


> lol at us making a "major signing".
> 
> Bring on doing fuck all on Friday pls.


Friday. The day when Jim White's ego will consume us all.

Brock Lesnar to run into the SSN studio and destroy his smug face with a steel chair, please.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Liam Miller said:


> You just smashed everton and are still 4th, don't sign anyone who is good pls.


Hey that Kroos guy that you've been linked with seems a nice guy...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

okay, anyone know anything about Konoplyanka?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

he plays fitba


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

thanks scout kiz. if only we were told that Moses couldn't fitba before we loaned him.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Rush said:


> okay, anyone know anything about Konoplyanka?


It scores 1000 in scrabble.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

nani possibly on loan to inter


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Sky Sports understands Newcastle United have made a 'substantial' but undisclosed bid for Lyon's Clement Grenier.


Also reported by The Journal + De Jong expected to sign today on loan with a possible permanent move in the future if he does well










:lol


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> nani possibly on loan to inter


Given our injury woes this season I can't say I'm over the moon with possibly letting him go, even if he is arguably the most frustrating player to watch on a game to game basis. He'll be off in the summer though, just can't envisage how he'll keep his place given the rumoured overhaul of the squad.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> @SkyFootball: Sky Sports sources understand an Arsenal delegation is in Germany negotiating to sign Julian Draxler from Schalke. http://t.co/rqqfYSqw1G


Gwan lad.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Honigstein says Draxler won't go until the summer.

Seems several sources running with the Konoplyanka link + we've been interested in him according to The Times for ages. Would still like a holding mid, but I'm at the stage where anyone decent will surprise me greatly.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

The noises are saying that we're holding out for 24 million + Podolski. Wenger doesn't like Podolski because he shoots when he wants and scores when he wants. So...


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Can't see Arsenal closing out the Draxler deal


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Chelsea fans - do you want Konoplyanka, or are you willing to let Spurs have him?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Sky Sources: Liverpool head of recruitment Dave Fallows heading to Ukraine for talks with Dnipro winger Yevhen Konoplyanka #SSN


We Ukraine now?


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



BkB Hulk said:


> Chelsea fans - do you want Konoplyanka, or are you willing to let Spurs have him?


Yes. I think he'd be a great 6th choice attacking midfielder. When Marin, Moses and Lucas Piazon return from loan, Jose can field an XI of attacking midfielders


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*Serie A taking a Premier League midtable clubs scraps :hayden3

Such a poverty league. At least the Poverty Ligue 1 have some high aspirations even if they are misguided.*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> nani possibly on loan to inter


Thohir is looking to make a 'big' signing to get fans back onside.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

If city can let Lescott go to West Ham, and hijack the Otamendi deal, that would be great. thanks.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I thought moyes said he wasn't loaning zaha out because of nani's fitness problems, now they're both going :moyes4 hopefully the free space in the squad means a cm :moyes1 (dream world)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*












> Newcastle United can confirm the sale of Yohan Cabaye to Paris Saint-Germain for an undisclosed fee. Yohan leaves the club after two-and-a-half seasons at St. James' Park. Newcastle United have benefitted significantly from Yohan's talents since his arrival from Lille in the summer of 2011, and the player has likewise benefitted, developing hugely during his time on Tyneside. The Club wanted to keep him but the lure of Champions League football and the prospect of being involved in the sporting project at PSG was an opportunity that Yohan made very clear to us he wanted to take.


DONE DEAL. Au Revoir Yohan.

Cabaye my lover
Cabaye my friend
You have been the one
You have been the one for me











===================================


MOVING ON












> Newcastle United have completed the signing of Dutch international striker Luuk de Jong.
> 
> The 23-year-old arrives at St. James' Park from Borussia Monchengladbach on loan to the end of the season, with an option to make the move permanent.


DONE DEAL.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Looks over the moon like.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I'm off work on Friday. Deadline Day with Jim White, baby! 

"And Sky sources are telling me now...that Arsenal have agreed a six million pound deal...for PAUL KONCHESKY!"

And I shoot myself in the throat. 

I do think we'll bring someone in, but I am and forever will be sceptical about Arsene lobbing £30+ million at a club for anybody (or at least doing it again). He clearly doesn't want to pay the release fee, and I'd be stunned if we got him for the reported £30 million we don't want to go above. Maybe we should try £30 million plus a quid and a happy meal. 

Fuck the fitba.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Looks over the moon like.












He's certainly no Cabaye in the looks department. Apparently he's fit and eligible for the derby which is good news now Remy is out and we'll probably start with Shola up front :jones



GOD of CUNT said:


> I'm off work on Friday. Deadline Day with Jim White, baby!
> 
> "And Sky sources are telling me now...that Arsenal have agreed a six million pound deal...for PAUL KONCHESKY!"
> 
> ...


£30mil for Konchesky sound a lot :brodgers


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

If you get Grenier you'll be sound, he's 5 years younger than Yohan and will turn out just as good if not better.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Green Light said:


> Cabaye my lover
> Cabaye my friend
> You have been the one
> You have been the one for me


*I'll never listen to this the same now. Which sucks because I listen to it every day at 1:33PM. Memories. *


Green Light said:


> He's certainly no Cabaye in the looks department. Apparently he's fit and eligible for the derby which is good news now Remy is out and we'll probably start with Shola up front :jones
> 
> 
> 
> £30mil for Konchesky sound a lot :brodgers


*If Shola starts he'll score.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Does Shola still hold the mackem slayer title.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

not totally convinced of de Jong from what I've seen in the Bundesliga, and he played for a pretty attack minded club there too. Seems like another guy who scored for fun in the Eredivise but struggles in the top Euro leagues

Mandzukic getting completely frozen out at Bayern, but doubt they will sell him in the winter but for sure in the summer he is gone


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

We're linked with Matuidi now. So, basically, he wants more money from PSG and we're pretty much leverage. That'd be about right, right? 

Arsene: "We'll give you £16 per week, plus annual Happy Meal bonuses."

Matuidi: "Well, it wasn't quite what I had in mind, but I--"

Al-Khelaifi: "£260,000 per week plus monthly Mega Buckets."

Matuidi: "Done."


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*






*because I've spent the last 34 minutes listening to it. We've all lost someone this transfer window. And if not then think of Punk. Or Slient Alarm and Liam Miller's chances of ever having a respectable username on here again.*


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

He did well in his first season, then got injured and then Max Kruse started doing really well. I'm sure De Jong will do fine at Newcastle, the system fits him.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Been listening to it too. Dunno why Blunt gets so much abuse, that song is a musical masterpiece :lenny



Seabs said:


> *And if not then think of Punk*


Oh God :jose

I thought I could escape from this in the Sports Section :jose

I'm more saddened by this than I have been by any Liverpool defeat in recent memory :jose :jose


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I was reading on joal.com earlier that the PSG chairman warned Man City to stay away from Matuidi or they'd retaliate by coming for their stars. Tread lightly Arsense or they'll be in for Bendtner.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Green Light said:


> joal.com


Oh God :jose

Redead too :jose

When will it end? :jose :jose


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Green Light said:


> I was reading on joal.com earlier that the PSG chairman warned Man City to stay away from Matuidi or they'd retaliate by coming for their stars. Tread lightly Arsense or they'll be in for Bendtner.


:lmao Abu Dhabi vs Qatar gang war, hope they make a movie and have Nic Cage play El Khelaifi.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Green Light said:


> I was reading on joal.com earlier that the PSG chairman warned Man City to stay away from Matuidi or they'd retaliate by coming for their stars. Tread lightly Arsense or they'll be in for Bendtner.


Yeah, Al-Khelaifi is pretty much a lunatic with a gigantic fuckton of money. He's like a spoilt child whose old man own Toys R Us. 

"I want that slinky. They don't have one like that at Toys R Us."

"But...you have fourteen Action Men (or w/e kids play with these days). Why do you want a slinky?"

"Because I do. Give it."

"But...then I won't have anything to play with."

"Don't care. Give it."

"But...but...no. No. I won't give it. It's mine."

"Fine, then Toys R Us will have your entire family raped and murdered."

*gives slinky*


Matuidi is the slinky in this scenario, btw. Wenger is the poor kid whose ma owns the bakery or the fishery or some shit.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Green Light said:


> Cabaye my lover
> Cabaye my friend
> You have been the one
> You have been the one for me


Seabs' poetry has got fuck all on this.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

After that Cabaye song, I've travelled to the depths of the internet, had numerous discussions with a G. Glitter, and have found some wonderful creations.

"David Moyes, David Moyes. He's a ginger jock with a 12 inch cock, David David Moyes!"

"Sunday, Monday, Habib Beye
Tuesday, Wednesday, Habib Beye
Thursday, Friday, Habib Beye
Saturday, what a day playing all week for toon."

"I go down the pub
I drink ten pints
And get really plastered

Then I go back home
Beat up my wife
Cos I'm a Northern bastard"

"He's got some scars around his neck, 
Tevez! Tevez!
He'll never get a girl in bed,
Tevez! Tevez!
You fucking twat, you ugly cunt,
They've sown your head on back to front,
CAR-LOS TE-VEZ Herman Munster head!"

The Sol Campbell chant is hilariously offensive too. So harsh.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I call it simply "Ode to Cabaye"

I wrote this one for Punk and DA

There once lived a man named CM Punk
Unlike Yohan Cabaye, he wasn't a hunk
And now all his fans are filled with dismay
Cause the only place they'll see him is in TNA


unk2


I'll get my coat


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Habib Beye song is hilarious.

Not a funny song or anything but while on the subject the wes brown song is probably my fave song about a player.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Looks like PSG have a new fan in GL :kobe3


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Green Light said:


> There once lived a man named CM Punk
> Unlike Yohan Cabaye, he wasn't a hunk
> And now all his fans are filled with dismay
> Cause the only place they'll see him is in TNA


This is better than Seabs' poetry but nowhere near as good as Seabs' pottery.


Also:

"Two Andy Gorams, there's only two Andy Gorams." - After he was diagnosed with schizophrenia.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

https://vine.co/v/MuVTwrPaEJI

c'mon Ed, get an offer in


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Don't just don't, he'll stay or end up at chelsea.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Green Light said:


> I call it simply "Ode to Cabaye"
> 
> I wrote this one for Punk and DA
> 
> ...


I thought you were a nice guy unk3


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Have city really signed Fernando? :ti

:jose


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Draxler 'on the brink' of signing (Mirror) and Vucinic loan deal supposedly back on, plsplspls


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Is Vucinic all that? remember utd linked with him and apart from fifa, fm and a few serie a games i don't have a big opinion on him.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Vucinic > Bendtner, Park and Sanogo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

He's not great at all.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

See above


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

:lol Anichebe or Altidore wouldn't look out of place in front of them 3 names.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Joel said:


> He's not great at all.


Yeah. He's not even better than Bendtner.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



GOD of CUNT said:


> We're linked with Matuidi now. So, basically, he wants more money from PSG and we're pretty much leverage. That'd be about right, right?
> 
> Arsene: "We'll give you £16 per week, plus annual Happy Meal bonuses."
> 
> ...


apparently matuidi wants his wages doubled. thing is he's 'only' on 40k a week. psg are refusing to pay him 80k a week when they're paying others god knows how much.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Isn't moura for example on well over £100k a week? Sounds strange for a team with crazy money as they do to hold out on an extra 40k. Even 30k a week


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Fernando to City isn't a surprise. Apparently teams were reluctant to sign him because he was demanding ridiculous wages. City are the ones that can pay ridiculous wages.

Has the Konoplyanka thing gone tits up yet?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

i like how people are saying fernando wouldn't get a game are glossing over javi garcia making 28 appearances. p sure fernando would play, and he's the right signing too. a proper defensive midfielder to play in the 4-3-3 that pelle wants to play and can cover yaya and dinho. havent had his type since de jong left. i presume we went after him because psg's president would chop off khaldoon's pee pee if we signed matuidi


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Fuck Tottenham. Fuck Arsenal. Both trying to hijack the Ukrainian. Fuck everyone. Fuck everything.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

taarabt on loan to milan

because if there's one thing milan are lacking, it's another dickhead


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Milan are buying shitty players, lol.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Norwich trying to loan in Yobo. Yobo on a potential loan is shocking, I know.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

We've been linked with Jonas (signed on loan), Glenn Whelan, Scott Dann, a 33 year old Lovenkrands and now a 33 year old Joseph fuckern Yobo in this transfer window. Is that really the height of our ambitions? Jesus wept.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Destiny said:


> Fuck Tottenham. Fuck Arsenal. Both trying to hijack the Ukrainian. Fuck everyone. Fuck everything.


:lmao seriously? do Spurs not have any scouts and just decide to buy who others are linked with?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Lovenkrands :banderas

Is Hughton trying to rebuild our Championship team at Norwich? I'm sure Nicky Butt could be coaxed out of retirement


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Razor King said:


> Yeah. He's not even better than Bendtner.


Did you just say Bendtner is better than Vucinic? Assuming sarcasm.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> i like how people are saying fernando wouldn't get a game are glossing over javi garcia making 28 appearances. p sure fernando would play, and he's the right signing too. a proper defensive midfielder to play in the 4-3-3 that pelle wants to play and can cover yaya and dinho. havent had his type since de jong left. i presume we went after him because psg's president would chop off khaldoon's pee pee if we signed matuidi


If they swap him for Garcia and Lopes on loan, i'll buy everyone a pint. 

We Mangala yet?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Saint Dick said:


> Did you just say Bendtner is better than Vucinic? Assuming sarcasm.


Yes, I did. And that doesn't suggest how good Bendtner is; it suggests how poor Vucinic is. Okay, not poor, but he's not what we need. Juve just bought two strikers in the summer and tagged Vucinic unwanted. That should tell it all about him. Unless Wenger wants another PARK...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

juve. trying to get rid of vucinic but try to get pato.

not enough banderas smileys in the world for that one.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I'd rather have Altidore playing by walking on his hands than Bendter.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Razor King said:


> Yes, I did. And that doesn't suggest how good Bendtner is; it suggests how poor Vucinic is. Okay, not poor, but he's not what we need. Juve just bought two strikers in the summer and tagged Vucinic unwanted. That should tell it all about him. Unless Wenger wants another PARK...


Vucinic would be 3rd choice at Juve behind Llorente and Tevez if he didn't have injury problems this season. They're showing him the door because he's on higher wages than Quagliarella and Giovinco, not because he isn't good. That's like saying if Man City put Dzeko on the market it means he's not good enough for Arsenal. Juve's strike force smokes Arsenal's. As a Juve fan I don't mind Mirko leaving but if I supported Arsenal I'd be happy to have him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Yeah, Vucinic is not a not great, but he's still a lot better than Bendtner. He'd still be a good second choice to Arsenal, but then I don't think Giroud is a good first choice, so Arsenal would essentially have two second choices.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

We Zouma now.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Joel said:


> Yeah, Vucinic is not a not great, but he's still a lot better than Bendtner. He'd still be a good second choice to Arsenal, but then I don't think Giroud is a good first choice, so Arsenal would essentially have two second choices.


Agreed. Not many top quality strikers available right now though. Vucinic is about as good as Arsenal are likely to get in this window.



Kiz said:


> juve. trying to get rid of vucinic but try to get pato.
> 
> not enough banderas smileys in the world for that one.


Pato? We're monitoring Osvaldo and looking at the possibility of bringing back Berardi. Haven't heard anything about Pato.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Saint Dick said:


> Vucinic would be 3rd choice at Juve behind Llorente and Tevez if he didn't have injury problems this season. They're showing him the door because he's on higher wages than Quagliarella and Giovinco, not because he isn't good. That's like saying if Man City put Dzeko on the market it means he's not good enough for Arsenal. Juve's strike force smokes Arsenal's. As a Juve fan I don't mind Mirko leaving but if I supported Arsenal I'd be happy to have him.


Of course, Tevez and Llorente are 10x better than Giroud. That's not even an argument. I don't have anything against Vucinic, personally. But he's not what we need because Giroud is a weak link up top, and with Vucinic, we'd essentially have a 3rd choice striker from Juve, who isn't any better than what we have currently.

The case with Dzeko is different. I'd snatch Dzeko if we had the chance. Vucinic isn't quite Dzeko quality. He's decent. He's not bad, but we need somebody like Tevez (for example) not somebody like Vucinic.

Nothing against him as a player.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Joel said:


> Yeah, Vucinic is not a not great, but he's still a lot better than Bendtner. He'd still be a good second choice to Arsenal, but then I don't think Giroud is a good first choice, so Arsenal would essentially have two second choices.


Better than having three fourth choices. :jose


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



BkB Hulk said:


> Better than having three fourth choices. :jose


One of those fourth choices still good enough to score the winner vs Liverpool :banderas


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

And then ASSAULT poor innocent Luis Suarez, only for no pelanty (IT WAS A CLEAR PELANTY) to be given.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Saint Dick said:


> Agreed. Not many top quality strikers available right now though. Vucinic is about as good as Arsenal are likely to get in this window.
> 
> 
> 
> Pato? We're monitoring Osvaldo and looking at the possibility of bringing back Berardi. Haven't heard anything about Pato.


San ‏@Zizouology 37m
If you guys missed it, Juventus made a loan-bid for Alexandre Pato last-night. Rejected straight away as Juve didn't want to pay a loan-fee.

his agent confirmed they received a loan bid too


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Razor King said:


> Of course, Tevez and Llorente are 10x better than Giroud. That's not even an argument. I don't have anything against Vucinic, personally. But he's not what we need because Giroud is a weak link up top, and with Vucinic, we'd essentially have a 3rd choice striker from Juve, who isn't any better than what we have currently.
> 
> The case with Dzeko is different. I'd snatch Dzeko if we had the chance. Vucinic isn't quite Dzeko quality. He's decent. He's not bad, but we need somebody like Tevez (for example) not somebody like Vucinic.
> 
> Nothing against him as a player.


Yeah I get that but he's a better option than the ones you currently have. Who do you want to sign? Diego Costa? Not gonna happen. Maybe Bayern could be persuaded to sell Mandzukic but I don't see a whole lot of top class strikers out there for you to get, not in January anyway.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



BkB Hulk said:


> And then ASSAULT poor innocent Luis Suarez, only for no pelanty (IT WAS A CLEAR PELANTY) to be given.


He did it for the black race, so you can't complain about it, otherwise you're very racist :draper2


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Man, I remember watching the U-17 World Cup on Eurosport years back and the likes of Pato, Douglas Costa, Bojan & Rahul Ibrahim (Nigerian who played at Sporting Lisbon IIRC) being talked up as the next generation of world beaters before our very eyes. Then Pato became as injury prone as that waiter in the Mayor Quimby son's trial episode of The Simpsons and the rest is history.

I think the biggest hype that never materialised was Freddy Adu. What ever happened to him? I remember you'd couldn't move years back for the tabloids linking him aged 16 with United, Chelsea, Barcelona, Madrid etc, with him supposedly regularly having trials/visiting Carrington and being on the verge of signing. Pretty sure he was involved in one of those U-18 tournaments as well and he didn't live up to the expectation then.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



WOOLCOCK said:


> I think the biggest hype that never materialised was Freddy Adu. What ever happened to him?


On April 5, 2013, Adu Joined Bahia of Brazil. On November 7, 2013, Adu was released by Bahia.

:lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Joel said:


> He did it for the black race, so you can't complain about it, otherwise you're very racist :draper2


He was already savagely attacked in Africa for doing a NOBLE DEED and saving his country at a time of need. He sacrificed himself for the greater good, and this is how he's treated since? Slanderous lies and now vicious assaults?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



haribo said:


> On April 5, 2013, Adu Joined Bahia of Brazil. On November 7, 2013, Adu was released by Bahia.
> 
> :lmao


Christ on a bendy bus, he's been around more times than a carousel going by his club history. Just goes to show how the media frenzy over promising stars can so often lead to comical results when the player struggles to justify his reputation.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Journalist are saying work is being done to try and get someone in before the deadline tomorrow, but it looks extremely unlikely











So it looks like we will have gone into the window needing 1 or 2 central midfielders, and finished it bringing none in and sending one out on loan :moyes1


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Christ on a bendy bus, he's been around more times than a carousel going by his club history. Just goes to show how the media frenzy over promising stars can so often lead to comical results when the player struggles to justify his reputation.


I always thought a lot of his hype had to do with him being American.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



BkB Hulk said:


> He was already savagely attacked in Africa for doing a NOBLE DEED and saving his country at a time of need. He sacrificed himself for the greater good, and this is how he's treated since? Slanderous lies and now vicious assaults?





















good guy Suarez :suarez1


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Saint Dick said:


> I always thought a lot of his hype had to do with him being American.


That's probably not the worst assumption in the world tbh. I just recall him being linked almost every week in the tabloids with every major team in Europe for what felt like an eternity, before he just disappeared off the radar and the next 'wonderkids' became the hot topic of discussion.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

The funny thing about that Suarez handball (and I have never had anything against him doing it, btw) is that he probably could have just headed the ball away. First instinct was to CHEAT though, which sums the man up. A very bad, bad man.

I used to always buy Adu for my PES Master League team :brodgers


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Nah, too far away from him + too quick to safely head it away. Besides, he'd already cleared it off the line before the handball. Did enough legally :side:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> West Ham United have completed the signing of former Manchester City midfielder Abdul Razak on a short-term contract. The 21-year-old most recently played in the Russian Premier League with Anzhi Makhachkala.


Yay?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Man, I remember watching the U-17 World Cup on Eurosport years back and the likes of Pato, Douglas Costa, Bojan & Rahul Ibrahim (Nigerian who played at Sporting Lisbon IIRC) being talked up as the next generation of world beaters before our very eyes. Then Pato became as injury prone as that waiter in the Mayor Quimby son's trial episode of The Simpsons and the rest is history.
> 
> I think the biggest hype that never materialised was Freddy Adu. What ever happened to him? I remember you'd couldn't move years back for the tabloids linking him aged 16 with United, Chelsea, Barcelona, Madrid etc, with him supposedly regularly having trials/visiting Carrington and being on the verge of signing. Pretty sure he was involved in one of those U-18 tournaments as well and he didn't live up to the expectation then.


ironically, adu is apparently training at blackpool


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Yobo looks like he is set for a return to the EPL with Norwich


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

osvaldo to juve apparently happening. fee agreed + medical supposedly
quag + alderweireld to cardiff
andres guardado has signed for bayer leverkusen


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> @paddyjdavitt:
> 
> #ncfc CH had to address an incident this morning where WH reportedly made it clear to waiting reporters he is done with this club.





> @paddyjdavitt 1h
> 
> Only he used more colourful, industrial language. CH intends to investigate further. But the transfer position regarding wessi unchanged


Oh dear. This is not going to end well at all. This is not the first time that an unhappy player has acted out big time during the Hughton era either, with Morison being swapped out for Becchio after he slagged off the manager's poor tactics in public, while Holt grumbled about Hughton's negativity at the end of last season. Then there was Becchio's recent outburst concerning not being played despite being a Hughton signing.

That's certainly not acceptable behaviour from Hoolahan by any means, but I clearly understand why he's frustrated. Hughton doesn't play him and we won't allow him to go to another club because he's "too important to the squad", yet he has been frozen out of the match day squad for some time now. He's not the type of player who would want to leave if he was being started regularly, so it's not as if his transfer request is out of order within these circumstances. By saying he can't go to another relegation rival Hughton's suggesting that he would be a useful acquisition for another prem team that needs to create more chances and score more goals...erm, so doesn't that apply to us then? Surely we should play him when we have managed just 17 goals from 23 games? The whole situation just beggars belief. My wildest conspiracy theory is that McNally is the one who is denying the transfer request because Hoolahan might be wanted by Hughton's _potential_ successor if it comes to that. That would be the only "logical" explanation for this whole bizarre series of events. 



Kiz said:


> osvaldo to juve apparently happening. fee agreed + medical supposedly
> *quag + alderweireld to cardiff*
> andres guardado has signed for bayer leverkusen


They were our two big targets late last summer. If that happens, then fucks sake! :jose


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*:ndiaye out on loan again *


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Betis will probably keep him. Apparently he's on quite high wages which is a shame b/c he's potentially a really good player. Poyet probably doesn't see him fitting his system though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Fourth Official ‏@FourthOfficial_ 17m
> Southampton manager Pochettino has stated that Fulham have signed Lewis Holtby on loan from Tottenham in his pre-match fulham interview


Just 'koff.

Every player I want us to sign goes elsewhere yet we splash the cash on VLC up front.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*






moyes pls


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> That's certainly not acceptable behaviour from Hoolahan by any means, but I clearly understand why he's frustrated. Hughton doesn't play him and we won't allow him to go to another club because he's "too important to the squad", yet he has been frozen out of the match day squad for some time now. He's not the type of player who would want to leave if he was being started regularly, so it's not as if his transfer request is out of order within these circumstances. By saying he can't go to another relegation rival Hughton's suggesting that he would be a useful acquisition for another prem team that needs to create more chances and score more goals...erm, so doesn't that apply to us then? Surely we should play him when we have managed just 17 goals from 23 games? The whole situation just beggars belief. My wildest conspiracy theory is that McNally is the one who is denying the transfer request because Hoolahan might be wanted by Hughton's _potential_ successor if it comes to that. That would be the only "logical" explanation for this whole bizarre series of events.


Have any local journalists put that point to Hughton? If not, they should, or let you do it. It's right on the money.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Where are you guys getting these amazing pictures?

Also Konoplyanka and Mvilla for tomorrow. Thanks Ayre


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Doesn't look like Arsenal will be signing Draxler. talk out of Germany is that they are unwilling to meet the asking price


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

No Draxler. Third place is ours.

:draper2


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

12mil for Zouma.... could well be steal of the window..


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Chelsea have already made the _*'steal'*_ of the window in Salah :kobe2


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


























Grenier deal looks to be dead in the water btw if anyone but me actually cares to know.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Never seen him play, someone who follows portugese footy, inform on the talents and price tag of this Mangala kid... and fernando as well. while you at it.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

After discussing Freddy Adu earlier, turns out he's now training with Blackpool


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> ironically, adu is apparently training at blackpool





haribo said:


> After discussing Freddy Adu earlier, turns out he's now training with Blackpool


*....

Green Light's sig :banderas*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Seabs said:


> *....
> *


It's not the first time I've ignored a post from Kiz :side:


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Just got back from a long day away from internet or tv and found out Taarabt as joing AC Milan?

WHAT?!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> The 24-year-old, who has 35 caps for Ukraine, has expressed his delight at Liverpool's interest.
> 
> “I'm so excited about it and soon you will know where I will play,” he said.


Hurry up and get it done.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

We better not fuck this shit up.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Zouma in this summer, can only mean the sale of David Luiz.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Mangala in, Lescott out.. i can live with that.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Not getting my hopes up over signing anyone. Ayre still has plenty of time to fuck it all up.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

The Mangala price tag is obscene.

The Sun saying we're after Townsend :moyes5


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Rush said:


> Not getting my hopes up over signing anyone. Ayre still has plenty of time to fuck it all up.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



haribo said:


> The Mangala price tag is obscene.
> 
> The Sun saying we're after Townsend :moyes5


More English shite and yeah the mangala price is ridiculous but that's porto for you.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Porto do a very good job with these sales, really a model club for clubs not playing in the bigger leagues

Can't believe Mitroglou is going to Fulham, giving up CL football to fight relegation, surely wages have a lot to do with it though


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

It's easy for porto and even benfica to demand so much, they are playing in a piss easy league and both don't really need the money so they can put whatever price tag they want on players.

They do a good job bringing these players in though, had some very good players down the years who they got for cheap and made big bucks on especially from south america.

Chelsea in for zouma? city for managal we should at the very least try for otamendi get more fm legends in the prem :moyes2


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Yobo's loan signing has been confirmed by the club. Meh.



Nige™;29485545 said:


> Have any local journalists put that point to Hughton? If not, they should, or let you do it. It's right on the money.


Well, in terms of "local" journos I'd expect James Nursey to make that sort of point seeing as he's a Norwich fan, born and *in*bred, but he's actually a Birmingham based journo. Charlie Wyett is another who would probably make a similar criticism (okay maybe not, he can be quite daft) on his twitter, but when it comes to his articles in The Sun he tends to be put positive spin on most subjects relating to us, which is odd but there you go. Maybe his personal agenda is to present us as some apparently brilliant and efficiently run club (true to an extent), who knows?

The problem is that one of our directors, Stephan Phillips who joined the board in 2009, is a former managing director of Archant Norfolk, therefore he has a lot of ties with the local independent news reporters from within the area and therefore a lot of influence over what articles are released and what questions are posed during press conferences. It's only within the last three months that we've really started to see the removal of that filter, with realistic critical articles finally surfacing on sites such as the Pink'un for the first time in ages. Then again, if you look on that website now you would see that the whole Hoolahan situation (including the recent incident) is generally being glossed over.

Then again, this is a club who can claim to have "specialist" journalists such as Mick Dennis and Rick Waghorn covering them. Dennis is notorious for burying his head in the sand, his claim to fame being that he rated the inept loan obsessed Glenn Roeder as a manager and stuck up for him when he slagged off fans at an agm in 2008 with the infamous line of "I must have missed your tenure as England manager." This is the same journo who says that our fans are the problem and not Hughton's incredibly dour football! Waghorn is unlikely to ever form a coherent and well considered article because he's generally fantasising about "bolting on 6'2" of Nigerian/Ghanian/Cameroonian muscle." He's the the total antithesis of what Barcelona have built over the past decade, so that should sum up his poverty footballing intelligence in a nutshell.

By the way, Wes was apparently quoted as calling us "a fucking shithouse of a club". Now while he's an idiot to say that in public, he's not too far from the truth based on events over the past six months...


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Hajduk1911 said:


> Can't believe Mitroglou is going to Fulham, giving up CL football to fight relegation, surely wages have a lot to do with it though


Always find this thinking to be very pie-in-the-sky. "Giving up CL football," especially when that will almost surely only mean two more games, is a pretty paltry concern over a good, long-term contract.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Liam Miller said:


> It's easy for porto and even benfica to demand so much, they are playing in a piss easy league and both don't really need the money so they can put whatever price tag they want on players.
> 
> They do a good job bringing these players in though, had some very good players down the years who they got for cheap and made big bucks on especially from south america.
> 
> Chelsea in for zouma? city for managal we should at the very least try for otamendi get more fm legends in the prem :moyes2


Proper CGS'd Mangala there. You've made him sound like a Mexican festival.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

These transfer threads can be quite hard to read. The click-whoring that goes on in these final hours is obscene. Incredible how many people get sucked up in it.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

You're a click whore.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Vader said:


> Proper CGS'd Mangala there. You've made him sound like a Mexican festival.


I'm doing that more often lately also doesn't help old hawkeye like yourself is picking up on the CGS moments of WOAT.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Liam Miller said:


> I'm doing that more often lately also doesn't help old hawkeye like yourself is picking up on the CGS moments of WOAT.


i saw it as well but i figured it must be hard to post through the tears b/c you're thinking about how United are going to finish 7th this season and decided to give you a break.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

#GoodGuyRush

Kinda wonder if Arsene will do any business tomorrow. Outside Draxler I can't really remember the club being linked to anyone


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Appreciate the moment of kindness Rush.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I'm on this planet to fuck horrifically ugly women and point out moronic grammatical errors.

Tell your mother I'll be round tomorrow.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Vader said:


> I'm on this planet to fuck horrifically ugly women and point out moronic grammatical errors.
> 
> Tell your mother I'll be round tomorrow.




That's too far, it wasn't moronic.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Hajduk1911 said:


> Porto do a very good job with these sales, really a model club for clubs not playing in the bigger leagues
> 
> Can't believe Mitroglou is going to Fulham, giving up CL football to fight relegation, surely wages have a lot to do with it though


Porto, as with most of their players, only own about 50% of mangala. they're a scummy club who profit from third party player trafficking


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Well we're 95% likely to sign David Luiz now with Zouma going to Chelsea. 

Fuarrrrkkk Hopefully Martino can pull off a miracle job with the guy because he's definitely made our defence 100x better than it was last season. 

Still would prefer THE GOAT though. 










someday.jpg


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



EGame said:


> Well we're 95% likely to sign David Luiz now with Zouma going to Chelsea.
> 
> Fuarrrrkkk Hopefully Martino can pull off a miracle job with the guy because he's definitely made our defence 100x better than it was last season.
> 
> ...


Nah. What makes you think that? David Luiz is staying. Jose likes him. Zouma will be first choice when Terry quits. Zouma-Luiz with Cahill as backup in the future


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

sign someone ffs!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Deadline Day


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

got the ssn stream at the ready

#deadlineday #tradition #SUUUUUUPER


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

no 'arry tho


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

One player who figured prominently on Deadline Days of the past is Dimitar Berbatov and the Mail is tipping him to be on the move again, this time making a surprise return from Fulham to his former club Tottenham

Looks like Manchester City could be making a couple of last minute transfer swoops with the Mail reporting the Premier League leaders are in talks over a £35million deal to sign Porto centre back Eliaquim Mangala and his team-mate Fernando. They may struggle to pull off the double transfer before the 11pm deadline but City are determined to seal the deals no later than this summer. They have been encouraged by a significant shift in Porto’s position over the last 48 hours after the cash-strapped Portuguese club indicated they are willing to reduce the asking price if it means having the money in the bank now.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Arsenal - no one
Spurs - no one
Chelsea - Zouma
Liverpool - Konoplukrainian
City - Fernando
Everton - someone on loan or a free
United - Ronaldo, Dante, Alaba, Vidal, Koke

Definite moves today.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

javi garcia could be off to atletico, likely on a loan


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Armero on loan to West Ham. Makes no sense to me because he's absolutely piss defensively, plus they actually have left backs. Whoever is in charge of West Ham's recruitment is so incredibly lucky to have a job. Also trying to steal Mitroglou. He'd be mad to go there.

Scott Dann negotiating with Palace. Would need to drop wages to move there apparently. Palace have also agreed a fee for Joe Ledley.

L'Equipe say Napoli are still after Capoue.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 54m
> Everton have signed Czech keeper Jindrich Stanek, 17, from Sparta Prague. Roberto Martinez also looking for a midfielder on *loan.*


:ken


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I would take a midfielder stolen in a burlap sack tbf.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Have UNITED signed a left back yet?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Palace have agreed a fee with Wolves for Hennessey. Had to go considering he went on strike earlier in the window.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Sky: We informed you earlier that Sunderland defender Modibo Diakite is poised to complete a loan switch to Fiorentina, and here he is undergoing a medical in Italy.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> javi garcia could be off to atletico, likely on a loan


Nice, i presume that will confirm the Fernando move, if Lescott starts getting rumours as well, expect City to spedn 50mil outtanowhere.. on him & Mangala, with Lopes on loan to Porto as well..

Not a fan of Garcia.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Ian Bolton is at Chelsea's training ground and claims that a deal for St Etienne defender Kurt Zouma is drawing ever closer. The French outfit expect an agreement to be reached today that will make the youngster a Chelsea player but see him remain in Ligue 1 on loan for the remainder of the campaign.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

We're getting ace midfielder Kim Källström, baby. Fuck the haters. League's in the bag.

Nvm...

As a short-term replacement for Ramsey (out for 6 weeks) and Wilshere (not sure how long he'll be out).


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Ledley to Palace for £800k is a bit shit. Why did nobody sign Samaras after all the nonsense hype?


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Curry said:


> Ledley to Palace for £800k is a bit shit. Why did nobody sign Samaras after all the *nonsense *hype?


Answered your own question there.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

http://www.chelseafc.com/news-article/article/3647103/title/zouma-signs


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Eh have a feeling us getting Osvaldo won't work out so well


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

i dont think palace are getting osvaldo lawls


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*










Mike Ashley right now :vince$


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

The Newcastle Twitter account asked for favourite derby memories.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Green Light said:


> Mike Ashley right now :vince$


Ermmmm...we've spent a hell of a lot more than £22.75 million in the past five years! Where did you get that table from, transfer league? I only ask because they tend to be really loose with their valuations. Not saying that Ashley hasn't been really tight with money btw, because he clearly has. SUPER ALAN PARDEW.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

lolstoke



> Liverpool Sold: £220,550,000


Xabi. Masch. Torres etc :jose


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Transferleague.co.uk yeah.

@Bulk :lmao


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> i dont think palace are getting osvaldo lawls


I know.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Not sure if it has been posted, but David Moyes said in his press conference that United won't be making any signings today.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Anything solid behind Arsenal being interested in Klose?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Pete O'Rourke ‏@SkySportsPeteO 2m

Liverpool edging closer to signing Dnipro winger Yevhen Konoplyanka. Personal terms agreed set to sign 5.5 year deal. #LFC #skydeadlineday

pls


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Anything solid behind Arsenal being interested in Klose?


I hope and pray but I'm not sure.

We're in for a CM because, according to Wenger, we are a "bit short" there. :banderas

And we're fine up front... :banderas

Congrats City/Chelsea. :wenger


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*











I hope Wonga starts instead of Shola.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



BkB Hulk said:


> Pete O'Rourke ‏@SkySportsPeteO 2m
> 
> Liverpool edging closer to signing Dnipro winger Yevhen Konoplyanka. Personal terms agreed set to sign 5.5 year deal. #LFC #skydeadlineday
> 
> pls


pls


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Ozil, Mertesacker, Podolski, Gnabry, KLOSE

*DAS KONTINGENT*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



BkB Hulk said:


> Pete O'Rourke ‏@SkySportsPeteO 2m
> 
> Liverpool edging closer to signing Dnipro winger Yevhen Konoplyanka. Personal terms agreed set to sign 5.5 year deal. #LFC #skydeadlineday
> 
> pls


I don't know what would be funnier; If he gets stolen out from under Liverpool's nose or if they do get him and he Rebrovs all over the place.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Pellegrini said: "For the moment, there is no transfer news. There may be business but I have no news at the moment."

Fernando has not been named in Porto;s squad for the weekend (thigh injury) but Mangala has..


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Just seen Zouma has signed for Chslsea. Pro tip for Jose:



Green Light said:


> Few years in now and Kurt Zouma :usangle has probably been my best signing. Such a beast in the air, *I just aim all my corners at the near post and tell him to attack that area.* Highest rated player in the league with something like 7.88 and has scored 12 goals with five still to play.


You're welcome.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

19th century tactics.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

we're definitely not signing anyone


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I've always loved Miro Klose. Would be amazing if we could bring him in. His best days are behind him, but he could still do a job, and he is an amazing character to have around. Hope it can happen, but him getting first team football at Lazio, and him probably not getting that with us makes me think it won't happen.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



#dealwithit said:


> I've always loved Miro Klose. Would be amazing if we could bring him in. His best days are behind him, but he could still do a job, and he is an amazing character to have around. Hope it can happen, but him getting first team football at Lazio, and him probably not getting that with us makes me think it won't happen.


Yeah, even if we get him, Wenger would start Ollie over him. But with the stream of games we have from Feb onward, both would get ample chances. Even at 35, I'd say Klose is better than Giroud and he won't squander the amount of chances Giroud squanders in a game.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

At this stage of the game, I think Giroud is better than Klose. I'd give you Klose even 2 years ago, but Klose just lacks mobility now and those sharp little runs he used to be able to make to create chances are gone. I think he'd be more useful as a player we can bring on late in games, as although he lacks speed now, he's still an incredibly smart player, and a selfless player, who late on in a game we're not winning could come on against a very deep defence and pick them off with neat passing. I can just imagine him playing brilliant one-twos with Ozil through a crowded defence. Think Henrik Larsson for Barca in 2006. He didn't start games, but he could come on to save games.

EDIT - I also remember in a game against us actually in the FA Cup, both Da Silva brothers played on the wing, and they really gave us a good doing. We were actually dominating the game, but those two killed us on the counter attack, but I can't exactly vouch for how good Fabio was that game as I couldn't tell them apart, and they were both popping up on either wing.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Happy we got rid of the shit da silva. Fabio wasnt going anywhere at united. Ironically he was supposed to be the better of the two when we signed them.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Kim Kallstrom was pretty GUN in the late 90's/early 00's Championship Manager games but that is an underwhelming signing, but I guess it's ok for squad depth with the injuries we have in the middle of the park. Hopes for a better striker all but gone.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

2014 klose better than giroud?

spare us.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Part of Fabio's problem is that I don't think he was ever a fullback. At least not by the European definition of a fullback. I'm actually not sure what his best position was, but I think a driving central midfielder aka Arturo Vidal might have been the answer. Interestingly enough Vidal started off as a goalscoring wingback in South America. I recall one time Harry playing Fabio virtually upfront at QPR, he was playing off the main striker, but he actually looked a good threat and was plenty energetic. I hope he and does well at Cardiff, as I think there's talent in him, he just needs to settle into a position and actually get a run of games.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Rumours that we might be making Moses loan move a permanent one..... today!?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

The signing everyone was praying for.

At Chelsea.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Destiny said:


> Rumours that we might be making Moses loan move a permanent one..... today!?


i didn't think today could get any worse.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Destiny said:


> Rumours that we might be making Moses loan move a permanent one..... today!?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Surely not? :lol

I mean, Rodgers has hardly used him. It would make no sense, so it's gotta be bullshit.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Destiny said:


> Rumours that we might be making Moses loan move a permanent one..... today!?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Moses to Pool would be :banderas


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

So Wenger won't pay what Schalke want for Draxler? I bet Mrs. Wenger is a lucky ducky when it comes to getting her hubby to spice things up in the bedroom and be a little naughty once in a while... or not.

Really don't know what to think about Kallstrom or Klose. For the rest of the season Klose might be okay, but I'd be pissed as an Arsenal fan seeing Wenger play it really safe, especially if the money is there. The title's not beyond them. They might not be favourites, but even one good signing could make them serious contenders, especially with Aguero out for a month and Chelsea lacking a goalscorer.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

#LFC want to pay Konoplyanka's fee by part. One part now, then after he play 50 games & when #LFC reach UCL. Dnipro unimpressed.

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha wow. #AYREHEAD


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Ayre is an absolute joke. Dnipro should just contact Spurs and look to sell to them.



> Mourinho on buying a striker. "Many people don't understand why we don't do [business] but, in the summer, you will understand."


Diego Costa incoming.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

so basically

a private jet from porto to manchester was meant to be happening. then it got pulled from the switchboards or w/e they have at the airport. fernando/mangala not happening, it's believed it was a 'fake' flight, where we had a plane booked just in case the deal was signed, but porto want way too much and it's likely we'll sign both in the summer.

City Watch ‏@City_Watch 51s
According to Diário de Notícias, Porto want £38m for Mangala and £12.5m for Fernando (free in 5 months), both of which which City balked at.

:banderas


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

40 million for a defender who has only had 1 cap for poverty France and plays in poverty Portugal. 

Lolllll


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Jim White day, love it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

40mil for who would be technically 4th choice CB behind Kompany, Nastasic and Demichelis? :banderas

City are fine for CB with those three plus Lescott, Richards and Boyata. silly even bothering tbh


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Ayre is cutting this way too close


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Renegade™ said:


> 40mil for who would be technically 4th choice CB behind Kompany, Nastasic and Demichelis? :banderas
> 
> City are fine for CB with those three plus Lescott, Richards and Boyata. silly even bothering tbh


he wouldnt be behind nasty or demi.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Seems like the Dnipro president doesn't want to sell Konoplyanka anymore ffs.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Have we completed the signing of Paul Konchesky yet? Alert me when it has been made official, via spitting on palms and sealing the deal with a gentleman's handshake.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



> Fourth Official ‏@FourthOfficial_ 2m
> Everton and Atletico Madrid in talks over Mario Suarez


SAS

Stones and Suarez :brodgers


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Principino said:


> Seems like the Dnipro president doesn't want to sell Konoplyanka anymore ffs.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

All I kept. Hearing is that the deal has hit "complications". What's complicated about just meeting their asking fee and then not taking the piss with personal terms?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Still have some hope this deal can get done.

Going to be late in the day tho


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Liverpool penny pinch with the best of them.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Atletico close to getting Diego on loan apparently. 

He was absolutely tremendous for them during his last spell there. Would be a huge boost to Atletico if they got him, scary stuff.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Not watching deadline day but please tell me the stoke fans are out in force again?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> he wouldnt be behind nasty or demi.


Dont worry he'll get the "If you signed in Jan, you'd have 4 medals now" speech in July


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



EGame said:


> Atletico close to getting Diego on loan apparently.
> 
> He was absolutely tremendous for them during his last spell there. Would be a huge boost to Atletico if they got him, scary stuff.


Yeah. Really thought they would have got him back the following season (2012-13) after his loan spell there. Hopefully he fits right back into the team.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Liam Miller said:


> Not watching deadline day but please tell me the stoke fans are out in force again?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Sky have some of the ugliest male reporters I've ever seen. Especially that one dude with like 3 front teeth missing.

Get Natalie Sawyer on pls


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Kim Kallstrom confirmed..


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Apparently we told Stoke we'd sell Cattermole for £5million. So they spent all day bidding till they finally reached 5mil and we told them nah. Masterful trolling. As well as having a relegation rival focused totally on a player (who'd massively improve them and weaken us provided no replacement) who they had no chance of getting and apparently had no alternative. lel. Hopefully this doesn't do another 180 :side:



ROUSEY said:


>


Just next to the right of the Sky guy looks so sad.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Shepard said:


> Just next to the right of the Sky guy looks so sad.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Which one is seabs?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Deadline day must be the worst days of the year for that guy. Spends all day surrounded by mongs. Like being Seabs every day of the year :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*JIM WHITE & NATALIE SAWYER TIME* :mark:



Liam Miller said:


> Which one is seabs?


This chap


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Them stoke fans are a bunch of weirdos, just soulless stares into the camera.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



ROUSEY said:


> Kim Kallstrom confirmed..


strong everything.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Come get me plea from Ross McCormack!!!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Leeds sacked their manager.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

McCormack sounds gutted McDermott's been sacked.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Criminal that Wenger couldnt get a real striker in two windows. 

Neglect. Really. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Green Light said:


> Get Natalie Sawyer on pls


Well I sure hope that's not an image that comes to mind whenever I see or think about Natalie Sawyer now.

As hot as she is, I can't put up with Jim White or Sky's repetitive Deadline Day bullshit for her beautiful presence.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Kim Chalstrum


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Why do Sky seem to push Jim White as if he's one of the biggest fucking stars in the world? Creating all this suspense by announcing every 15 minutes that he'll be on air soon and showing us backstage scenes of him doing his tie up. Like we should be grateful that such star power would present the last few hours of transfer deadline day.

Jim "it's alllll about ME" White.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Arsenal went for Kalou again :wenger

Also WOAT deadline day.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Sky and him have become super arrogant. That Football League day when they went to every club was so pathetic. "No one else can do this. Look how fucking great we are." Piss off! Who was there at the end too? Jim White.fpalm


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

January's deadline day is always shit. Only in 2011 did big deals really happen on the day.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Jim white is a cunt.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

rumours that Liverpool have agreed to pay nearly all the £16m up front for Konoplyanka


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

If we do get this guy, he better be worth all the bloody trouble.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Took fucking long enough :side:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Kate Abdo. 

IDGAF about the fitba shit, it's all shit anyway. 

Just Kate Abdo.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Kate Abdo.
> 
> IDGAF about the fitba shit, it's all shit anyway.
> 
> Just Kate Abdo.


Indeed

:yum:


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

You guys are so damn fickle. Natalie Sawyer is the deserving champion of looking fit while Jim White gets on with his shit.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

But Kate tho :homer


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Berbatov, what a shit replacement for Falcao. Doubt he'll fit into Ligue 1. 

In other news, Zouma has fucked his career.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*Been watching for 20 minutes and Natalie Sawyer has made fuck me eyes at the screen 5 times. WHY DO YOU CHOOSE TONIGHT TO FINALLY MAKE THE MOVE NATALIE WHEN MY CAR IS DEAD. WHY?*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Hamada said:


> Berbatov, what a shit replacement for Falcao. Doubt he'll fit into Ligue 1.
> 
> *In other news, Zouma has fucked his career.*


He's on the same trajectory Courtois was on but with a less solid part of the Chelsea team to break into. I'd be amazed if he's not first choice by the start of the 2015-16 season.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

It could be worse, he could have gone to Liverpool. Sakouma, imagine them at CB. :jones


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*Simon Jordan making it to another Deadline Day without being butchered is amazing.

As is Kate Abdo and her European accents she busts out. Please keep saying foreign words in English to me. Pretty please. P.S. I like your skin colour.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

BerbaCool


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

BARNSLEY IS DENCH M8.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*:moyes1 @ this Stoke chick

:side:*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Frimpong looked well chuffed with that move (sarcasm)


Saville seabs?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Seabs said:


> *Been watching for 20 minutes and Natalie Sawyer has made fuck me eyes at the screen 5 times. WHY DO YOU CHOOSE TONIGHT TO FINALLY MAKE THE MOVE NATALIE WHEN MY CAR IS DEAD. WHY?*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

:lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*How do they turn up every single window? Without fail. *


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Surprised your phone gets such good signal from the training ground Seabs.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*That's the stadium Shep :hayden3*


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Shut uuuuuup.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*Almost had a craft under the table shot there 

I swear there's been no news since this afternoon. I think Utd are even making players up to loan out to create some news.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Don't worry Seabs, here's the next best thing for you.










Damn. Forehead the size of a satellite, no wonder Seabs gets such a great connection during deadline day.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

The way Abdo said 'Ligue 1' earlier and moaned the '1(UN)' part :moyes1

:lmao at the Fulham fans cheering the Senderos transfer


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



ROUSEY said:


> Don't worry Seabs, here's the next best thing for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

John Heitinga to Fulham nearly done according to SSN. 

Is the current fan in the Stoke crowd the oldest in deadline day history? Jesus wept. 

Somehow they manage to top it every window :lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*HEY THAT'S MY NAN'S DOG. THIEVING SHITS.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Stoke really do have some of the ungliest fans in the world :moyes1


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

^







's sister.

Did you get down there with your brethren then Seabs?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

The window has peaked right now. Not assed what happens now, this has got me crying.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

:lmao in tears Moz


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

haha greatness

What is that, milk spilling out of his mouth or something?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

White and around his mouth? It ain't milk, HUSK.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*Oh my god her voice. :banderas*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Senderos has never sounded so perfect.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Jim laughing at the lad crying :lmao

Heartless

KONOPLYANKA SOON PLZ :jose


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Vader said:


> White and around his mouth? It ain't milk, HUSK.












I was trying to make the best of a bad photo. This is why no kind of journalism should ever be done in Stoke.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Kate "Ligue Uuuuuuuhhhhh" Abdo.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Some of the inbreds down at Clayton Wood make me genuinely embarrassed to currently be residing in Stoke.

This is one of the worst deadline days in some time, literally fuck all has happened other than the Cattermole saga. Sky Sports doing their worst to try and make something remotely watchable out of a complete snoozefest.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Ugh 10 minutes CMON ARYE


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*Dear Simon Jordan

Please die.

Thanks

Seabs.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

:kobe11

Simon Jordan (and Natalie/Kate) is the only thing that has made the last few hours even remotely bearable.

I like the subtle digs he has been making at SSN too :banderas


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

For fuck sake just compete it already


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

*I found him funny once upon a time. He's just a prickish twat now though.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Kate is just pure class :vince3


Banega released by valencia?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

They should have cancelled Jan deadline day after last minute MRLSH from Pool to Chelsea. Nothing will ever top that.







If I had the gif handy of his celebration against Benefica you would have got that rather than a Wayne Routledge smiley.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I fear for the blonde girl at stoke amongst the mong squad.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I feel comic book guy would declare this as "worst deadline day. ever"


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

"He might stay poo"???? :jose


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Oh we've fucked this...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Woodward>>>Ayre.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

RAWK IS DOWN

:ti


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

DA are you okay, are you okay DA :brodgers


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

We gladly spent £35m on Carroll and yet we can't even agree a deal over half that amount?

Why is this club like this?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Liverpool are the WWE of world fitba 

Suarez will probably walk away tomorrow


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Well, I'm off to listen to Oasis songs and cry myself to sleep if anyone needs me.


Not officially confirmed yet tho so there's still a shard of hope


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

What happened with mangala and fernando?

I'd probably cry listening to oasis.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

City smartened up


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

The MIGHTY Ian Ayre


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

City said no and Chelsea made a profit. Fuck is going on?

Wait, Liverpool fucked a transfer up? Everything isn't completely fucked up then :brodgers


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Ayre was in Ukraine for 3 days and did fuck all.

Amazing


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Joel said:


> City said no and Chelsea made a profit. Fuck is going on?
> 
> Wait, Liverpool fucked a transfer up? Everything isn't completely fucked up then :brodgers


We never signed a midfielder, so just normal service.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



CGS said:


> Ayre was in Ukraine for 3 days and did fuck all.
> 
> Amazing


Sight seeing, son.



Liam Miller said:


> We never signed a midfielder, so just normal service.


And Arsenal returned to being cheap!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Not a bad window for palace, bar the keeper fee.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Suppose Liverpool and spurs not adding players is good news for united well unless they added shit.


Fulham, Palace, cardiff and hammers all doing business no surprise since couple of them will go down if not 3 of the 4.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Joel said:


> Sight seeing, son.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Kate's pronunciation :homer


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

The fact we signed no one when we have our best chance in the last 5 years to make that 4th place is astoundingly stupid. Severe lack of ambition.

I'm going to be ruined if we're not in a champions league place come the end of the season












...Maybe not that much but we'll see


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Will be hilarious if Mata gets us fourth place ahead of Liverpool. Ian Ayre would be crucified.

And even if we don't get fourth, _next year is our year™._


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

And so ends my reign as TRANSFER THREAD COMMISSIONER/MONITOR. Tough gig bama4



DA said:


> > Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes
> > Rodgers: "If no players come in that will galvanise us even more."


I can feel the galvanisation already :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



DA said:


> And so ends my reign as TRANSFER THREAD COMMISSIONER/MONITOR. Tough gig bama4
> 
> 
> 
> I can feel the galvanisation already :mark:


Please take charge this summer also we signed mata and liverpool did fuck all :moyes2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I blame DA for us not signing a player

Kiz to return as the commissioner pls


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Who was TRANSFER THREAD COMMISSIONER when we signed Sturridge and Coutinho?

PLZ SAVE US


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

No one else in world football has someone who can't tie up a deal like Ian Ayre. Target after target missed. Drop him in a pit of lava.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

His name sounds like the noise he makes when he's trying to convince a player to join. "Eeee and urghhh". Dem struggles.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

James Pearce ‏@JamesPearceEcho 1m

Medical & personal terms were done, #LFC had triggered buyout clause. Owner refused to sign paperwork.

Uh, you're not allowed to do that, are you?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Ian Ayre couldn't organise a fuck in a brothel. Such a useless cunt.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

We had three days to pay the release fee and we didn't try to get the contract signed until deadline day too. I really hope Ayre is sent to Kiev to try to negotiate peace talks next.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Is Kakuta the most loaned player ever? just sell him.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



BkB Hulk said:


> James Pearce ‏@JamesPearceEcho 1m
> 
> Medical & personal terms were done, #LFC had triggered buyout clause. Owner refused to sign paperwork.
> 
> Uh, you're not allowed to do that, are you?


Their owner is a billionaire, he'll do what he wants.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



BkB Hulk said:


> James Pearce ‏@JamesPearceEcho 1m
> 
> Medical & personal terms were done, #LFC had triggered buyout clause. Owner refused to sign paperwork.
> 
> Uh, you're not allowed to do that, are you?


I don't think you're allowed to do that, which would lead me to think it's most likely bullshit and Liverpool are trying to cover their asses.



Liam Miller said:


> Is Kakuta the most loaned player ever? just sell him.


Need a buyer to do that.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Imagine if roman did that to us :banderas

Stoke were gonna pay 5m or up for cattermole i'm sure someone would take kakuta on the cheap.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Joel said:


> I don't think you're allowed to do that, which would lead me to think it's most likely bullshit and Liverpool are trying to cover their asses.
> 
> 
> 
> Need a buyer to do that.


tbf Ayre is a donkey either way.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



BkB Hulk said:


> James Pearce ‏@JamesPearceEcho 1m
> 
> Medical & personal terms were done, #LFC had triggered buyout clause. Owner refused to sign paperwork.
> 
> Uh, you're not allowed to do that, are you?


Yeah like Joel said surely bullshit. No way would the deal be allowed to go that far without seemingly any real permission (other than possibly verbal).


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Liam Miller said:


> Is Kakuta the most loaned player ever? just sell him.


Nah, Jack Cork and Scott Sinclair both got 7 loans. Kakuta's only on 5, small fry.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Forgot cork was at chelsea and sinclair tbh. I'm trying to think of other players with a shitload of loans to their name.


Shame to see Larnell cole go on a perm deal thought he was a decent little player and :arry sure loves strikers he's took will keane on loan.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Liam Miller said:


> Forgot cork was at chelsea and sinclair tbh. I'm trying to think of other players with a shitload of loans to their name.


Went looking through Chelsea's wiki history. Ben Sahar got 7 loans and Matej Delac is currently on his 6th loan to a 6th different country since joining Chelsea.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Ben Sahar i remember that guy, macheda has had 5 i think.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Fuck this window.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Mikey Damage said:


> Fuck this window.












That is also NOT fat Ronaldo.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*










Not fat Ronaldo.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

That's brendan.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

if the owner refuses to sign any paperwork the deal just wont get done. i don't think he's allowed to, but then again he might be, idk.

porto playing sillybuggers over fernando was great. wanting 12.5 mil for someone who's out of contract, lel. we've signed him on a pre contract anyways so lel porto. could've had 5 mil or something.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> if the owner refuses to sign any paperwork the deal just wont get done. i don't think he's allowed to, but then again he might be, idk.
> 
> porto playing sillybuggers over fernando was great. wanting 12.5 mil for someone who's out of contract, lel. we've signed him on a pre contract anyways so lel porto. could've had 5 mil or something.


6 dead, i think.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Curry said:


> Went looking through Chelsea's wiki history. Ben Sahar got 7 loans and Matej Delac is currently on his 6th loan to a 6th different country since joining Chelsea.


Even Bertrand has 6-7. That's the down side of having 5 youngsters for every position


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

If Fat Adriano didnt want me to confuse him with Fat Ronaldo he shouldnt have copied his look. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

FC Dnipro can go fuck themselves and so can Ayre.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

what is ayre meant to do if the dnipro president refuses to sign the paperwork?

i know it's the in thing to bash ian ayre but it sounds like liverpool did everything they could, there's not much more you can do if the opposing president refuses to sign the paperwork


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

So what ended up being the biggest deadline day move?


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Vader said:


> So what ended up being the biggest deadline day move?


Kurt Zouma to Chelsea - 12mil


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Vader said:


> So what ended up being the biggest deadline day move?


from what i can see it was hernanes to inter for around 20 mil

or rodrigo to a third party for 30 mil if you are into that


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> what is ayre meant to do if the dnipro president refuses to sign the paperwork?
> 
> i know it's the in thing to bash ian ayre but it sounds like liverpool did everything they could, there's not much more you can do if the opposing president refuses to sign the paperwork


He spent three days there. If there was a release fee that we were willing to pay, then it should have been offered up earlier so this madness at the last hour could have been avoided.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

so then the president could've turned it down earlier


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

And then we could have moved on earlier, possibly allowing us to do something else with the money (read: probably fuck up another deal).


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

He could also not have spent over a month fucking around with the Salah deal, so when that deal inevitably fell through we wouldn't have had to try and buy Yev at the last minute


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Yep. It feels like more desperate times for us because we need Champions League. We've shown otherwise that we're unable to close deals for those who are our top targets this season. We're fine if the club wants to sell (Sturridge and Coutinho), but we haven't been able to actually land top players that other clubs are reluctant to sell. Mkhitaryan, Costa and Willian were our big targets in the summer, Salah and Konoplyanka this window. All failures.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

If it's any consolation, Miki's not living up to the billing at Dortmund.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Liam Miller said:


> Is Kakuta the most loaned player ever? just sell him.


I think Townsend has that title with 9 loans.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> If it's any consolation, Miki's not living up to the billing at Dortmund.


neither would you if half your team was injured/plundered by bayern


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

The new Vieira is here, guys. Only he's much older, less dynamic, and much slower. All hail the umlauts.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*



Kiz said:


> neither would you if half your team was injured/plundered by bayern












Bayern bought one player from them, for 37 million euros, 26 of which went to the funding of Mkhitaryan. The best use of that money? Probably not. They could've gotten Eriksen for 12, and added further depth while still purchasing Auba. Now, Miki is probably better than Eriksen, but is he twice as good?

They've had a terrible injury crisis, yes, possibly the worst in Europe this season, but their team was in nearly full-force last night. Which injured player would've been on that teamsheet? Gundogan, the only one, but would he replace Bender and expose their already poor defence? Or Sahin, whose been the anchor of the team the whole season? Sokratis is better than Subotic, and Auba about as good as Kuba, even if not a like-for-like replacement.

Bayern haven't had Javi Martinez fit for any considerable period. Bastian's been struggling all season. Ribery and Robben have been sidelined multiple times. Badstuber's not seen a ball since the dark ages etc. Our injury list is bigger than theirs. Yes, we have much bigger depth, but the fact is Dortmund could've solved these problems by investing wisely if investing at all.

You can argue that Lewa leaving for Bayern in the summer might be hurting them psychologically, but he's starting every game and is consistently their best attacking player. Assisted one last night (would've been a goal even if Auba wasn't there) and drew defenders to put Auba in the clear for the second.

The youth-players in the squad, Sarr, Duksch, Hoffman, Durm are all quality, if only lacking the finesse that comes with experience, but Klopp doesn't trust his youth. If youth players are the depth that Watzke promised last summer, then he might have wanted to run it by his team's manager first.

If they continue to play like this, champions league qualification for next year might be a question mark.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

unnecessaryreply/10

cute picture tho.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Did you even read that?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I'm sure he read the picture


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

yes


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I feel sorry for Hank the most. He believes anyone linked with Liverpool (even by joal.com) will be signed and then ends up with not seeing anyone signed


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

HEY YOU'RE WRONG







































































I don't trust Joal.com :side:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

Rubin Kazan are reportedly interested in signing Cisse. DwayneAustin your work here might not yet be done.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL FITBA JANUARY TRANSFER THREAD OF FITBA PLAYERS TO AND FROM OTHER FITBA C*

I'M READY :blatter

PLEASE RE-STICKY THE THREAD :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------

